# Ho bisogno che qualcuno mi aiuti.



## Luca54 (26 Settembre 2017)

Buongiorno a tutti.

Racconto, brevemente, il motivo per cui sono qui, in cerca di consigli.

Ho 63 anni, sposato da 37, tre figli che ancora vivono con me, ma belli grandi.

Qualche mese fà ho conosciuto una donna, 20 anni più giovane, ed è successo quello che pensavo a me, non sarebbe successo mai, tradire mia moglie.

Il tradimento non è stato scoperto, e la storia continua, il fatto è che ci sto da schifo, perchè amo mia moglie, amo la donna con cui la tradisco, amo i miei figli.

Ho fatto delle promesse, mentre trascorrevo una piccola vacanza con la mia fidanzata, (la chiamerò così per distinguerla da mia moglie), di costruire una nuova vita insieme.

Vorrei mantenere questa promessa, ma come ho detto prima, amo mia moglie. Si lo sò forse non è più amore, ma sicuramente avere trascorso una vita insieme, avere tre figli, stare comunque bene insieme, nonstante la novità, mi pone dei grossi problemi. 
Amo i miei figli, temo il loro giudizio, oltre a quello di mia moglie naturalmente, nel momento in cui la cosa verrà fuori, perchè la cosa prima o poi verrà fuori. 

Io e la mia fidanzata, non abitiamo nella stessa città, e ormai ho dato fondo a tutte le scuse per poter giustificare le mie assenze.

Qualcuno dirà che sono pazzo, e io penso che se non lo sono, manca poco,  ma vorrei trovare una soluzione che mi consenta di poter gestire tutto alla luce del sole, senza sotterfugi. La fidanzata riesco avederla ogni 2 settimane se va bene, e naturalmente lei preme per un aggiustameno della situazione. Io non voglio lasciare nessuno.

Non è egoismo, opportunismo, ma la voglia di non fare del male, o almeno minimizzare questo male.
Accetterò, qualunque cosa mi direte, ma non posso più ragionare da solo, ho bisogno di un confronto con persone che non mi conoscano, che guardino ai fatti e non alle persone, come invece sarebbe se raccontassi la storia ad un parente o amico.

Grazi per qualunque contributo vorrete dare


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2017)

Luca54 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> Racconto, brevemente, il motivo per cui sono qui, in cerca di consigli.
> 
> ...


come fare? cominciare ad affrontare con tua moglie la questione ti voglio bene ma non ti amo piu' 
non ne uscirai comunque senza far soffrire, soffrire tu e far qualche danno 

non so come potresti riuscire a nascondere la nuova relazione in concomitanza 

benvenuto


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2017)

Luca54 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> Racconto, brevemente, il motivo per cui sono qui, in cerca di consigli.
> 
> ...


Intanto non puoi dire che non è egoismo. Tradire è principalmente una forma di egoismo nel non sapere rinunciare a qualcosa.
Non capisco perchè spendere parole con l'amante (termine più adatto, fidanzata scusa ma non si può leggere) se ancora non hai deciso nulla
Non so come tu possa vivere questa cosa alla luce del sole se non dicendo tutto a tua moglie.
Se devi inventarti scuse poco plausibili per vederla fra poco tua moglie mangerà la foglia quindi meglio che trovi un modo per tutelarti
Benvenuto


----------



## Lostris (26 Settembre 2017)

Qualche mese non è un arco di tempo un po' troppo breve per parlare di amore e per pensare di sconvolgere la propria vita? 

Non credi che potresti parlare semplicemente sull'onda di una nuova passionalità? 

Forse quarant'anni di vita insieme e tre figli valgono un po' di accortezza e sensibilità. Almeno un po' più di tempo per ragionare anche di testa e non solo di c... uore.


----------



## Farabrutto (26 Settembre 2017)

Avendo vissuto una situazione simile... Posso solo consigliarti di ponderare bene. È uno stato quello che vivi che conosco bene.

Non pensare che ci sia una soluzione a buon mercato che faccia contenti tutti perché non esiste: qualcuno deve soffrire, sta a te decidere chi.

Certo questi giochi possono durare un po', ma prima o poi se ne renderà conto anche tua moglie. E le cose sono due: o proverà a metterti con le spalle al muro, o farà finta di niente... Pensando che la tua sia solo una sbandata...

L'importante è non promettere, mai soprattutto alla tua "fidanzata" (concordo con chi dice che non si può leggere), cose che non sei CERTO di poter mantenere: perché al momento, finché tua moglie ne è all'oscuro è lei quella che soffre.

Inviato dal mio Redmi 4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Settembre 2017)

Io direi di non fare cazzate, rischi di buttare via le cose che contano nella vita per *pura adrenalina sessuale*.
Anch'io avevo completamente perso la testa ma sono sempre stato chiaro: la famiglia non la lascio!
Se tu non vuoi lasciare la tua famiglia non devi fare promesse. Queste promesse sono tutte guidate dal pi****lo, anche se adesso sei così sotto ipnosi da non rendertene conto.


----------



## Mat78 (26 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto non puoi dire che non è egoismo. Tradire è principalmente una forma di egoismo nel non sapere rinunciare a qualcosa.
> Non capisco perchè spendere parole con l'amante (termine più adatto, fidanzata scusa ma non si può leggere) se ancora non hai deciso nulla
> Non so come tu possa vivere questa cosa alla luce del sole se non dicendo tutto a tua moglie.
> Se devi inventarti scuse poco plausibili per vederla fra poco tua moglie mangerà la foglia quindi meglio che trovi un modo per tutelarti
> Benvenuto


Quoto. Ha le idee un bel po' confuse. Parla anche di amore verso la moglie  non si può sentire.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quoto. Ha le idee un bel po' confuse. Parla anche di amore verso la moglie  non si può sentire.


Pensa che secondo me invece quella potrebbe essere l'unica cosa reale


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa che secondo me invece quella potrebbe essere l'unica cosa reale


Concordo. E' solo stregato dalla gioventù della nuova conquista: 43 anni vs 63 anni è una differenza abissale!


----------



## oriente70 (26 Settembre 2017)

Solo te ti puoi aiutare. Una che ti ha sopportato per circa 40anni dove la trovi??


----------



## Mat78 (26 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa che secondo me invece quella potrebbe essere l'unica cosa reale


Interessante. Quindi ha tradito per amore verso la moglie, è chiama l'amante " la mia ragazza" e le promette una vita insieme sempre per amore della consorte. Ovviamente vorrebbe tutto alla luce del sole.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Settembre 2017)

Luca54 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> Racconto, brevemente, il motivo per cui sono qui, in cerca di consigli.
> 
> ...


Secondo me non è esattamente che ami tua moglie, ma ami anche l'altra.

Forse Ami COME ti fa sentire tua moglie e ami anche COME ti fa sentire l'altra.. ...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Interessante. Quindi ha tradito per amore verso la moglie, è chiama l'amante " la mia ragazza" e le promette una vita insieme sempre per amore della consorte. Ovviamente vorrebbe tutto alla luce del sole.


No ha tradito nonostante l'amore per moglie che in questo momento non vede perchè accecato dalle mille emozioni che una donna di 20 anni in meno gli può dare
La chiamiamo una crisi di mezz'età un pochino in ritardo?
Io valuterei bene quello che ha in termini di amore, passato, esperienze, condivisione, figli ecc ecc e quello che avrà


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me non è esattamente che ami tua moglie, ma ami anche l'altra.
> 
> Forse Ami COME ti fa sentire tua moglie e ami anche COME ti fa sentire l'altra.. ...


O forse ama la moglie e ama la novità di come lo fa sentire l'altra
Ma perchè troppo spesso si paragonano due cose imparagonabili? Ho già detto che è facile fare l'amante?


----------



## Mat78 (26 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> No ha tradito nonostante l'amore per moglie che in questo momento non vede perchè accecato dalle mille emozioni che una donna di 20 anni in meno gli può dare
> La chiamiamo una crisi di mezz'età un pochino in ritardo?
> Io valuterei bene quello che ha in termini di amore, passato, esperienze, condivisione, figli ecc ecc e quello che avrà


Mi auguro che la moglie lo becchi. Sai dopo averlo sopportato per per 40 anni e una giusta ricompensa quella che gli sta regalando il marito. A ovviente per amore suo.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> O forse ama la moglie e ama la novità di come lo fa sentire l'altra
> Ma perchè troppo spesso si paragonano due cose imparagonabili? Ho già detto che è facile fare l'amante?


È facilissimo.... Purtroppo.

Quando ho fatto l'amante mi sono "scoperto" un uomo straordinario.. :rotfl:

Pensa che all'inizio ci ho perfino creduto.. :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Mi auguro che la moglie lo becchi. Sai dopo averlo sopportato per per 40 anni e una giusta ricompensa quella che gli sta regalando il marito. A ovviente per amore suo.


Dopo 40 anni di vita insieme quando lo becchi metti tutto sul piatto anche il fatto che magari ha avuto una sbandata.
40 anni insieme sono una vita.

Spero che [MENTION=5325]disincantata[/MENTION] mi perdoni ma lei è l'esempio di come due persone possono ancora guardarsi dopo tanti anni insieme anche dopo un tradimento..


----------



## Mat78 (26 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dopo 40 anni di vita insieme quando lo becchi metti tutto sul piatto anche il fatto che magari ha avuto una sbandata.
> 40 anni insieme sono una vita.
> 
> Spero che [MENTION=5325]disincantata[/MENTION] mi perdoni ma lei è l'esempio di come due persone possono ancora guardarsi dopo tanti anni insieme anche dopo un tradimento..


Con me queste giustificazioni non attaccano.  Non puoi amare tua moglie e comportarti così.  Si sono all'antica ecc...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È facilissimo.... Purtroppo.
> 
> Quando ho fatto l'amante mi sono "scoperto" un uomo straordinario.. :rotfl:
> 
> *Pensa che all'inizio ci ho perfino creduto*.. :rotfl: :rotfl:


Capita a tutti, l'importante è non perseverare con questa convinzione


----------



## Farabrutto (26 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Con me queste giustificazioni non attaccano.  Non puoi amare tua moglie e comportarti così.  Si sono all'antica ecc...


La pensavo come te... Poi però... Mai dire "a me non succederà MAI"

Inviato dal mio Redmi 4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (26 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Con me queste giustificazioni non attaccano.  Non puoi amare tua moglie e comportarti così.  Si sono all'antica ecc...


Non sei all'antica

Vivi di rigidità

Non è un reato, eh?...  Ma sei così


----------



## Mat78 (26 Settembre 2017)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> La pensavo come te... Poi però... Mai dire "a me non succederà MAI"
> 
> Inviato dal mio Redmi 4 utilizzando Tapatalk


Dove ho scritto tutto questo?


----------



## Mat78 (26 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non sei all'antica
> 
> Vivi di rigidità
> 
> Non è un reato, eh?...  Ma sei così


E no, vivo di rispetto. Tutti i traditori non hanno le palle per mollare i rispettivi compagni e compagne. Fai prima questo passo è poi sei libero. In questo caso rispetto la tua scelta. Qui addirittura parla di amore verso la moglie.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> . Tutti i traditori.......


Vedi che vivi di rigidità?


----------



## Mat78 (26 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vedi che vivi di rigidità?


Be se si chiamano traditori vuol dire che sono ancora con un altra/o persona, altrimenti non si chiamerebbero traditori. Quindi si tutti i traditori non hanno le palle.


----------



## Martoriato (26 Settembre 2017)

Macche' amore,semplicemente ha voluto dare un morso al filetto dopo anni ed anni di hamburger. Che poi filetto...a 43 anni sara' piu' 'na suola stagionata ma comunque sia 43 vs 63 come qualcuno ha fatto notare e' una bella differenza.
Vorrei dire all'amico di continuare a godersi la faccenda finche' dura ma assolutamente di lasciar pedere piani a lungo termine con "l'altra" perche' una di 43 anni che cerca uno di 63 domani ne cerchera' un altro di 60,o 50,o 35 etc etc..


----------



## Martoriato (26 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E no, vivo di rispetto. *Tutti i traditori non hanno le palle per mollare i rispettivi compagni e compagne. *Fai prima questo passo è poi sei libero. In questo caso rispetto la tua scelta. Qui addirittura parla di amore verso la moglie.


Facile parlare. Anche io la pensavo esattamente come te eppure quando e' stato il  momento di mollare mia moglie per rifarmi la vita con un altra persona sono andato in totale sbiellamento...


----------



## Mat78 (26 Settembre 2017)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Facile parlare. Anche io la pensavo esattamente come te eppure quando e' stato il  momento di mollare mia moglie per rifarmi la vita con un altra persona sono andato in totale sbiellamento...


Perché non hai avuto le palle di portare avanti le tue idee e comunque, hai sempre tradito. Quando parlo di palle, intendo di mollare l'altra persona prima di tradirla. Troppo comodo cercare prima il rimpiazzo. Non ami più tua moglie? Vai gli parli,  gli dici che non l'ami più, dividete i beni, vai a vivere per conto tuo e poi ti cerchi altro. In questo caso saresti un vero uomo o donna.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Perché non hai avuto le palle di portare avanti le tue idee e comunque, hai sempre tradito. Quando parlo di palle, intendo di mollare l'altra persona prima di tradirla. Troppo comodo cercare prima il rimpiazzo. Non ami più tua moglie? Vai gli parli,  gli dici che non l'ami più, dividete i beni, vai a vivere per conto tuo e poi ti cerchi altro. In questo caso saresti un vero uomo o donna.


Non è così facile e soprattutto non è così AUTOMATICO.
Succede ad esempio che solo quando ti innamori di UN'ALTRA PERSONA hai piena coscienza del fatto che non ami più quella con cui stai.
E' davvero difficile (e accade di rado) che due persone - specie se sposate e magari con figli - si lascino perchè non si amano più. 
Questa cosa accade normalmente quando si è normalmente senza figli e/o senza altri motivi ostativi alla separazione.
Spesso accade di pensare 'non l'amo più' ma altrettanto spesso si pensa che sarà 'un periodo', che alla fine si è insieme da tempo e che, tutto sommato, va bene così.
Poi accade, può accadere, che arrivi un altro/a e solo allora ti accorgi davvero che non ami più la persona con la quale stai.
L'altro/a è semplicemente quello che ti fa capire che quello/a con cui stai non l'ami più. Ne è la prova in carne ed ossa. E non ci puoi fare un cazzo, se càpita càpita.


----------



## mistral (26 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È facilissimo.... Purtroppo.
> 
> Quando ho fatto l'amante mi sono "scoperto" un uomo straordinario.. :rotfl:
> 
> Pensa che all'inizio ci ho perfino creduto.. :rotfl: :rotfl:


Eri talmente straordinario e abbagliato da te che ti dedicavi all'autoerotismo?:carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (26 Settembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Eri talmente straordinario e abbagliato da te che ti dedicavi all'autoerotismo?:carneval:


Ero meraviglioso.. :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Mat78 (26 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non è così facile e soprattutto non è così AUTOMATICO.
> Succede ad esempio che solo quando ti innamori di UN'ALTRA PERSONA hai piena coscienza del fatto che non ami più quella con cui stai.
> E' davvero difficile (e accade di rado) che due persone - specie se sposate e magari con figli - si lascino perchè non si amano più.
> Questa cosa accade normalmente quando si è normalmente senza figli e/o senza altri motivi ostativi alla separazione.
> ...


Mai detto che sia facile. È certamente più semplice essere codardi e non rinunciare a quello che si è costruito e far soffrire un altra persona con un tradimento.


----------



## mistral (26 Settembre 2017)

Calcola che tra venti anni quando la "fidanzata "avrà la tua età tu sarai un vecchietto di 83 anni,drogato di viagra ,o magari solo.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Be se si chiamano traditori vuol dire che sono ancora con un altra/o persona, altrimenti non si chiamerebbero traditori. Quindi si tutti i traditori non hanno le palle.


Io no posso sapere che mondo hai visto tu.. però ti posso dire che io ho conosciuto donne che hanno tradito (anche perché il fatto è avvenuto ANCHE con me)

E ti posso assicurare che ad alcune di quelle che ho conosciuto, i loro mariti dovrebbero fargli un monumento.


----------



## Foglia (26 Settembre 2017)

Luca54 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.Racconto, brevemente, il motivo per cui sono qui, in cerca di consigli.Ho 63 anni, sposato da 37, tre figli che ancora vivono con me, ma belli grandi.Qualche mese fà ho conosciuto una donna, 20 anni più giovane, ed è successo quello che pensavo a me, non sarebbe successo mai, tradire mia moglie.Il tradimento non è stato scoperto, e la storia continua, il fatto è che ci sto da schifo, perchè amo mia moglie, amo la donna con cui la tradisco, amo i miei figli.Ho fatto delle promesse, mentre trascorrevo una piccola vacanza con la mia fidanzata, (la chiamerò così per distinguerla da mia moglie), di costruire una nuova vita insieme. Vorrei mantenere questa promessa, ma come ho detto prima, amo mia moglie. Si lo sò forse non è più amore, ma sicuramente avere trascorso una vita insieme, avere tre figli, stare comunque bene insieme, nonstante la novità, mi pone dei grossi problemi. Amo i miei figli, temo il loro giudizio, oltre a quello di mia moglie naturalmente, nel momento in cui la cosa verrà fuori, perchè la cosa prima o poi verrà fuori. Io e la mia fidanzata, non abitiamo nella stessa città, e ormai ho dato fondo a tutte le scuse per poter giustificare le mie assenze.Qualcuno dirà che sono pazzo, e io penso che se non lo sono, manca poco,  ma vorrei trovare una soluzione che mi consenta di poter gestire tutto alla luce del sole, senza sotterfugi. La fidanzata riesco avederla ogni 2 settimane se va bene, e naturalmente lei preme per un aggiustameno della situazione. Io non voglio lasciare nessuno.Non è egoismo, opportunismo, ma la voglia di non fare del male, o almeno minimizzare questo male.Accetterò, qualunque cosa mi direte, ma non posso più ragionare da solo, ho bisogno di un confronto con persone che non mi conoscano, che guardino ai fatti e non alle persone, come invece sarebbe se raccontassi la storia ad un parente o amico.Grazi per qualunque contributo vorrete dare


Come fai a chiamarla "la fidanzata"? Non solo perché sei sposato, ma perché alla tua età parlare di fidanzata mi pare veramente puerile. Scusa se esordisco con durezza.Sicuro che non sei stato  "indotto" a prometterle un futuro insieme? Per carità: la responsabilità di quel che hai fatto resta a te, e con quella devi fare i conti. Però fossi al tuo posto due domande su chi hai incontrato sulla tua strada me le farei eh. Ovvio: esclusa l'ipotesi in cui tu per primo le abbia descritto tua moglie come una palla al piede. Per il che, se le hai fatto una promessa solo per tenertela buona, forse è il caso che ste due domande te le rivolga a te stesso.


----------



## Mat78 (26 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io no posso sapere che mondo hai visto tu.. però ti posso dire che io ho conosciuto donne che hanno tradito (anche perché il fatto è avvenuto ANCHE con me)
> 
> E ti posso assicurare che ad alcune di quelle che ho conosciuto, i loro mariti dovrebbero fargli un monumento.


Bisognerebbe sentire anche l'altra campana se è effettivamente così.  Visto che poi hanno tradito i mariti non penso che meritino  un monumento. Ci stai male con lui ? Lascialo. E poi visto che sono donne d'oro perché non te le sei tenute?


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Mai detto che sia facile. È certamente più semplice essere codardi e non rinunciare a quello che si è costruito e far soffrire un altra persona con un tradimento.


Più che 'più semplice' direi che è meno difficile.
Non tutti i traditori tradiscono a cuor leggero (ovviamente non vuole essere una scusante la mia).


----------



## Martoriato (26 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Perché non hai avuto le palle di portare avanti le tue idee e comunque, hai sempre tradito. Quando parlo di palle, intendo di mollare l'altra persona prima di tradirla. Troppo comodo cercare prima il rimpiazzo. Non ami più tua moglie? Vai gli parli,  gli dici che non l'ami più, dividete i beni, vai a vivere per conto tuo e poi ti cerchi altro. In questo caso saresti un vero uomo o donna.


  E' palese che non si tei mai trovato in "certe" situazioni perche' come ti ho gia' detto la pensavo esattamente come te. Ma tranquillo,la vita e' fatta di tante sfaccettature e imprevisti,in un modo o nell'altro prima o poi ci sbatterai contro,vedrai.


----------



## Mat78 (26 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Più che 'più semplice' direi che è meno difficile.
> Non tutti i traditori tradiscono a cuor leggero (ovviamente non vuole essere una scusante la mia).


 certo. Sono talmente disperati che offrono tranquillamente i propri geniali ad altri.


----------



## Mat78 (26 Settembre 2017)

Martoriato ha detto:


> E' palese che non si tei mai trovato in "certe" situazioni perche' come ti ho gia' detto la pensavo esattamente come te. Ma tranquillo,la vita e' fatta di tante sfaccettature e imprevisti,in un modo o nell'altro prima o poi ci sbatterai contro,vedrai


Guarda ti confesso una cosa. Se dovesse capitare a me mi comporterò alla stessa vostra maniera. E sai perché dico questo? Perché l'uomo, inteso come specie e non come distinzione tra uomo e donna, è sostanzialmente codardo e senza palle.


----------



## JON (26 Settembre 2017)

Luca54 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> Racconto, brevemente, il motivo per cui sono qui, in cerca di consigli.
> 
> ...


Non lo so, ma ho come l'impressione che questa storiella cada proprio a fagiolo. Troppo a fagiolo.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe sentire anche l'altra campana se è effettivamente così.  Visto che poi hanno tradito i mariti non penso che meritino  un monumento. Ci stai male con lui ? Lascialo. E poi visto che sono donne d'oro perché non te le sei tenute?


Tenute?

Ognuno si tiene per se... 

Ho detto che i mariti avrebbero dovuto fargli un monumento..  

Anche perché non hanno mai detto quel che immagino tu, e cioè si siano lamentate davanti a un biscaro come me del loro marito, anzi, guai a nominarlo.

Però ripeto.. è giusto tu conservi i tuoi assoluti.

E capisco che gli assoluti rassicurano

Io posso solo dire che la realtà toccata con mano (almeno quella che ho toccato io) è diversa.

Ed è stato importante toccarla, per quanto mi riguarda


----------



## Mat78 (26 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tenute?
> 
> Ognuno si tiene per se...
> 
> ...


È  più facile vivere di assoluti o giustificare le proprie azioni?


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Settembre 2017)

Luca credo che tu sia fuori peggio di un balcone con i panni stesi. Siamo coetanei e sentire una persona di 63 anni parlare di amore mi fa venire l'orticaria. Ami tua moglie e  ami anche l'altra: tu non ami nessuno. Sei preso dalla novità, la ciaccarella ha il pelo ancora colorato, i pompini li fa alla grande etc. Etc. Ti sei divertito? Ora rinsavisci e torna in famiglia se non lo fai sei un grandissimo COGLIONE. Ma ci pensi a ricominciare tutto da capo tutte quelle "cazzate" giovanili, Parafrasando Totò: ste' ppagliacciate 'e ffanno sulo ' e vive: nuje simmo serie...appartenimmo à morte. Ciao coglioncello.


----------



## JON (26 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Luca credo che tu sia fuori peggio di un balcone con i panni stesi. Siamo coetanei e sentire una persona di 63 anni parlare di amore mi fa venire l'orticaria. Ami tua moglie e  ami anche l'altra: tu non ami nessuno. Sei preso dalla novità, la ciaccarella ha il pelo ancora colorato, i pompini li fa alla grande etc. Etc. Ti sei divertito? Ora rinsavisci e torna in famiglia se non lo fai sei un grandissimo COGLIONE. Ma ci pensi a ricominciare tutto da capo tutte quelle "cazzate" giovanili, Parafrasando Totò: ste' ppagliacciate 'e ffanno sulo ' e vive: nuje simmo serie...appartenimmo à morte. Ciao coglioncello.


Non sarà pure una puntina di Alzheimer?


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Non sarà pure una puntina di Alzheimer?


No, credo che la signora gli abbia messo la pucchiacchella in testa e gli è andato fuori fase qualche rotella.


----------



## JON (26 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> No, credo che la signora gli abbia messo la pucchiacchella in testa e gli è andato fuori fase qualche rotella.


Effettivamente. S'è inciuccito.


----------



## Mat78 (26 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> No, credo che la signora gli abbia messo la pucchiacchella in testa e gli è andato fuori fase qualche rotella.


Si ed ho paura che farà cazzate. Spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Effettivamente. S'è inciuccito.


Appunto è diventato un coglione.


----------



## oriente70 (26 Settembre 2017)

A pucchiacchia in mano a e creature


----------



## JON (26 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Si ed ho paura che farà cazzate. Spero di sbagliarmi.


Sempre allarmista tu eh?


----------



## Mat78 (26 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Sempre allarmista tu eh?


Sempre basta leggere quello che ha scritto. È completamente fuori.


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> A pucchiacchia in mano a e creature


Dopo tanti anni ha provato la cosina nuova ed è andato in tilt.


----------



## ilnikko (26 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non è così facile e soprattutto non è così AUTOMATICO.
> Succede ad esempio che solo quando ti innamori di UN'ALTRA PERSONA hai piena coscienza del fatto che non ami più quella con cui stai.
> *E' davvero difficile (e accade di rado) che due persone - specie se sposate e magari con figli - si lascino perchè non si amano più.
> Questa cosa accade normalmente quando si è normalmente senza figli e/o senza altri motivi ostativi alla separazione.*
> ...


E' vero che è raro ma capita,io ne sono la prova. Ed è vero, ci vuole molto coraggio,autostima, ecc. io ho dovuto fare e sto ancora facendo un lavoro su me stesso non indifferente. In ogni caso un uomo che si separa è "single", non "solo", sono due concetti molto differenti. Molto.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> È  più facile vivere di assoluti o giustificare le proprie azioni?


È una risposta che devi trovare te...

Io posso dirti che le "giustificazioni" le facevo a scuola

E talvolta le ho anche falsificate 

Tra adulti si dovrebbero dare e ricevere "spiegazioni"

Ma sono consapevole che spesso molti adulti si comportano come ai tempi della scuola

Sia chi parla, e sia chi ascolta..


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> E' vero che è raro ma capita,io ne sono la prova. Ed è vero, ci vuole molto coraggio,autostima, ecc. io ho dovuto fare e sto ancora facendo un lavoro su me stesso non indifferente. I*n ogni caso un uomo che si separa è "single", non "solo",* sono due concetti molto differenti. Molto.


Quando io parlo di restare solo intendo non in una coppia


----------



## Mat78 (26 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È una risposta che devi trovare te...
> 
> Io posso dirti che le "giustificazioni" le facevo a scuola
> 
> ...


Ovviamente non sapendo come rispondere sei andato sulle offese. Nessun problema le tue non sono spiegazioni sono giustificazioni. In quanto a me, tranquillo che a quella domanda ho già trovato risposta tempo fa, ed ora volevo "regalartela" a te questa domanda.


----------



## ilnikko (26 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quando io parlo di restare solo intendo non in una coppia


Mica mi riferivo a te, splendore :kiss:


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Settembre 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Mica mi riferivo a te, splendore :kiss:


Azz'


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Mica mi riferivo a te, splendore :kiss:


Lo so ma anche io uso spesso quel termine, tesoro:lipstick:


----------



## patroclo (26 Settembre 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> E' vero che è raro ma capita,io ne sono la prova. Ed è vero, ci vuole molto coraggio,autostima, ecc. io ho dovuto fare e sto ancora facendo un lavoro su me stesso non indifferente. In ogni caso un uomo che si separa è "single", non "solo", sono due concetti molto differenti. Molto.


....siamo in due.........


----------



## insane (26 Settembre 2017)

Luca54 ha detto:


> Grazi per qualunque contributo vorrete dare


Occhio che a giocare col fuoco ci si scotta prima o poi.

Torna in te e pensa anche al tuo futuro, non e' che sei proprio di primo pelo e questa tra 10 anni dovra' farti da badante


----------



## Skorpio (26 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ovviamente non sapendo come rispondere sei andato sulle offese. Nessun problema le tue non sono spiegazioni sono giustificazioni. In quanto a me, tranquillo che a quella domanda ho già trovato risposta tempo fa, ed ora volevo "regalartela" a te questa domanda.


Offese?...


----------



## ipazia (26 Settembre 2017)

Luca54 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> Racconto, brevemente, il motivo per cui sono qui, in cerca di consigli.
> 
> ...


Ciao 

di tutto quello che hai scritto la cosa che mi ha davvero colpito è il grassetto. 

Non si può evitare di fare male. In un modo o nell'altro, stare in relazione significa ANCHE fare/farsi male. 
E' uno dei motivi per cui si parla di assumersi il rischio di una relazione. 

Dubito che in questa situazione tu possa pensare di minimizzare alcunchè. Che poi minimizzare PER CHI?

tu sai cosa fa male agli altri? 

O stai semplicemente pensando a come uscirne tu nel miglior modo (facendoti il meno male possibile TU)?
Che ci sta. Anzi, mi sembra anche sensato. 

Ma se non inizi a dirti la verità su questo, ossia che stai pensando a te e soltanto a te, non puoi che combinare gran casini. 

E, se ti sei messo pure a promettere cose che in questo momento non hai la più pallida idea di come farai a mantenere, mi sembri pure bello avviato sulla strada dei gran casini. 

I tuoi figli ti giudicheranno. Mettitela via. 
tua moglie ti giudicherà. 
La tua fidanzata (madò...fidanzata...ero rimasta che si usasse questo termine per le persone che hanno deciso di sposarsi) ti giudicherà. 

Più che altro tu ti stai già giudicando. E ti giudicherai. 

La via di mezzo non esiste. 

O parli chiaramente con tua moglie. 
O non parli chiaramente con tua moglie. 

O parli chiaramente con la tua fidanzata. 
O non parli chiaramente con la tua fidanzata. 

In entrambi i casi, se prima non parli chiaramente con te stesso, dubito che tu lo possa fare con chiunque altro. (o non fare. Che non è possibilità poi così remota). 

E mi sembra che tutto questo amore, non ti stia semplificando la vita. 

Io sono dell'idea per cui, prima di tutto ci si chiarisce riguardo alla relazione ufficiale. 
E poi, solo poi, si pensa all'altra. 

Assumendosi il rischio che finiscano entrambe. 

Tu sei pronto ad assumerti il rischio che uno dei rischi è di ritrovarti single? 

Perchè è quello il punto di partenza. 

Fra l'altro, io ho suppergiù l'età della tua fidanzata....mi verrebbero i brividi blu all'idea di stare con uomo che quando io avrò 50 anni ne avrà 70...e quando io 60 lui 80. 
Anche semplicemente pensando alle mie esigenze sessuali. 

Un 60enne, non mi basterebbe. Adesso. 

E non è che con l'età la situazione migliora. 
20 anni non sono per niente pochi. 

Con la tua fidanzata avete parlato di questa evenienza? 

Qui scriveva una utente che aveva una relazione simile alla vostra, il suo lui ad un certo punto non riusciva più a soddisfarla come lei aveva bisogno, e lei si era trovata un amante. 
E la capisco molto bene. 

Tu reggeresti? 

Non è una evenienza così remota eh....

Certo, se ti fai portare in barca dall'ammore, le evenienze che superano il momento (e il momento vale solo nell'intensità..poi diventa quotidianità) neanche le prendi in considerazione. 
Ma non è che se tu non le consideri non ci sono.


----------



## patroclo (26 Settembre 2017)

....mi sembri estremamente agitato e stai facendo un casino memorabile...... fermati, calmati, parla con tua moglie ( non della nuova fiamma) su come vedete il vostro futuro, del vostro rapporto, dei sentimenti e poi rifermati, ricalmati e pensaci ancora un po' su...........


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Settembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....mi sembri estremamente agitato e stai facendo un casino memorabile...... fermati, calmati, parla con tua moglie ( non della nuova fiamma) su come vedete il vostro futuro, del vostro rapporto, dei sentimenti e poi rifermati, ricalmati e pensaci ancora un po' su...........


Scusa, ma uno che a 63 anni si complica la vita così come lo chiami? E non mi dire la cazzara che l'amore non ha età


----------



## patroclo (26 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Scusa, ma uno che a 63 anni si complica la vita così come lo chiami? E non mi dire la cazzara che l'amore non ha età


....e come devo chiamarlo?....ha decisamento perso la brocca....il mio era un invito a fermarsi e riflettere, di gente che gli dice che sta facendo una cazzata ce nè già abbastanza


----------



## Martoriato (26 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Guarda ti confesso una cosa. Se dovesse capitare a me mi comporterò alla stessa vostra maniera. E sai perché dico questo? Perché l'uomo, inteso come specie e non come distinzione tra uomo e donna, è sostanzialmente codardo e senza palle.


  ah ok,sei una donna ? Ora capisco l'incazzo facile in merito alla questione


----------



## Martoriato (26 Settembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....mi sembri estremamente agitato e stai facendo un casino memorabile...... fermati, calmati, parla con tua moglie ( non della nuova fiamma) su come vedete il vostro futuro, del vostro rapporto, dei sentimenti e poi rifermati, ricalmati e pensaci ancora un po' su...........


Mah..mi sa che quello e' uno dei problemi. Con la moglie non parlano nel del futuro ne del loro rapporto. Altra cosa sono i figli in casa ancora a quell'eta',forse e' per merito loro che la casa sta ancora in piedi,ma appena questi se ne vanno secondo me crolla tutto per davvero.


----------



## Mat78 (26 Settembre 2017)

Martoriato ha detto:


> ah ok,sei una donna ? Ora capisco l'incazzo facile in merito alla questione


Sono una donna? ma hai letto bene quello che ho scritto?


----------



## Martoriato (26 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Sono una donna? ma hai letto bene quello che ho scritto?


No,non so,infatti ti sto facendo la domanda. Una persona che sta qui a predicare con tale passione le questioni di essere leali ed essere veri uomoni ripeto o non si e' mai trovato nella situazione oppure e' una donna che e' stata scaricata


----------



## Mat78 (26 Settembre 2017)

Martoriato ha detto:


> No,non so,infatti ti sto facendo la domanda. Una persona che sta qui a predicare con tale passione le questioni di essere leali ed essere veri uomoni ripeto o non si e' mai trovato nella situazione oppure e' una donna che e' stata scaricata


Sei un altro di quelli che se non sei d'accordo con quanto si dice vai sulle difensive.  e no non sono una donna. Volevi già provarci? a è non sono nemmeno gay .


----------



## Martoriato (26 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Sei un altro di quelli che se non sei d'accordo con quanto si dice vai sulle difensive.  e no non sono una donna. *Volevi già provarci?* a è non sono nemmeno gay .


No grazie,non ci ho mai provato con nessuna in vita mia e non iniziero' adesso


----------



## arula (26 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Solo te ti puoi aiutare. Una che ti ha sopportato per circa 40anni dove la trovi??



meno male una risposta così grazie
stavo per rispondere cose cattivissime ma questa risposta mi ha convinto che è la migliore e non serve altro ^-^


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Con me queste giustificazioni non attaccano.  Non puoi amare tua moglie e comportarti così.  Si sono all'antica ecc...


Quoto!


----------



## danny (27 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> No ha tradito nonostante l'amore per moglie che in questo momento non vede perchè accecato dalle mille emozioni che una donna di 20 anni in meno gli può dare
> *La chiamiamo una crisi di mezz'età un pochino in ritardo?
> *Io valuterei bene quello che ha in termini di amore, passato, esperienze, condivisione, figli ecc ecc e quello che avrà


Chiamiamola crisi della terza età.
Meglio tardi che mai?:carneval:


----------



## danny (27 Settembre 2017)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Macche' amore,semplicemente ha voluto dare un morso al filetto dopo anni ed anni di hamburger. Che poi filetto...a *43 anni sara' piu' 'na suola stagionata* ma comunque sia 43 vs 63 come qualcuno ha fatto notare e' una bella differenza.
> Vorrei dire all'amico di continuare a godersi la faccenda finche' dura ma assolutamente di lasciar pedere piani a lungo termine con "l'altra" perche' una di 43 anni che cerca uno di 63 domani ne cerchera' un altro di 60,o 50,o 35 etc etc..


Ueh!:carneval:
Ci sono quarantenni che danno punti anche alle ventenni, altro che suole.


----------



## danny (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E no, vivo di rispetto. T*utti i traditori non hanno le palle per mollare i rispettivi compagni e compagne.* Fai prima questo passo è poi sei libero. In questo caso rispetto la tua scelta. Qui addirittura parla di amore verso la moglie.


Ma chi ti ha detto che i traditori - categoria DOP - vogliano tutti mollare i rispettivi?
E' come affermare che una volta trovato il rimpiazzo possono finalmente auspicare alla libertà tanto agognata.
Ma l'amante non è un rimpiazzo, il matrimonio non è una prigione, il coniuge non è un carceriere.
L'amante è l'amante, un ruolo ben diverso. L'avevano capito anche gli antichi romani, che distinguevano nettamente i ruoli.
Il nostro amico no.


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non sei all'antica
> 
> Vivi di rigidità
> 
> Non è un reato, eh?...  Ma sei così



Se fosse un reato essere "integralisti" non esisterebbe questo sito....


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Eri talmente straordinario e abbagliato da te che ti dedicavi all'autoerotismo?:carneval:


Ah....questa mi era sfuggita.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Se fosse un reato essere "integralisti" non esisterebbe questo sito....


Infatti non è un reato.

Ma essere integralisti, proprio per la stessa natura del termine, non predispone a un confronto, anzi..... (Vedi i vari TUTTI - SEMPRE - MAI...)

Basta esserne consci


----------



## Foglia (27 Settembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....mi sembri estremamente agitato e stai facendo un casino memorabile...... fermati, calmati, parla con tua moglie ( non della nuova fiamma) su come vedete il vostro futuro, del vostro rapporto, dei sentimenti e poi rifermati, ricalmati e pensaci ancora un po' su...........


E cosa pensi che otterrebbe da una discussione in cui non è sincero? Cioè.... Dovrebbe sondare la moglie per capire cosa pensa di 37 anni di matrimonio, così, senza una ragione specifica? Il problema non sono le corna  (cioè certo che lo sono, ma non in se'), in questo caso. Il problema è che lui ha promesso all'amante un futuro (da badante?) insieme a lui.


----------



## danny (27 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E cosa pensi che otterrebbe da una discussione in cui non è sincero? Cioè.... Dovrebbe sondare la moglie per capire cosa pensa di 37 anni di matrimonio, così, senza una ragione specifica? Il problema non sono le corna  (cioè certo che lo sono, ma non in se'), in questo caso. Il problema è che lui ha promesso all'amante un futuro (da badante?) insieme a lui.


L'età... mio padre ha 73 anni ed è insieme alla sua attuale fidanzata da credo un 5 o 6 anni. Lei ne ha 20 e più di meno.
63 anni... se è messo bene ha ancora un po' di carte da giocare.
L'età letta su un forum fa più impressione di quella percepita dal vivo.
In ogni caso, loro erano entrambi liberi.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2017)

A me la differenza d'età è l'unica  cosa che lascia indiffeeente in questa storia. Nel senso che non mi sembra un problema


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma chi ti ha detto che i traditori - categoria DOP - vogliano tutti mollare i rispettivi?
> E' come affermare che una volta trovato il rimpiazzo possono finalmente auspicare alla libertà tanto agognata.
> Ma l'amante non è un rimpiazzo, il matrimonio non è una prigione, il coniuge non è un carceriere.
> L'amante è l'amante, un ruolo ben diverso. L'avevano capito anche gli antichi romani, che distinguevano nettamente i ruoli.
> Il nostro amico no.


Se cerchi un amante vuol dire che non stai bene con quella persona, che non la ami. Che ci stai a fare insieme? Ovvio che non tutti vogliono lasciare i rispettivi coniugi, perché fa comodo.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Se cerchi un amante vuol dire che non stai bene con quella persona, che non la ami. Che ci stai a fare insieme? Ovvio che non tutti vogliono lasciare i rispettivi coniugi, perché fa comodo.


Altra tua convinzione che nessuno può scalfire


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Infatti non è un reato.
> 
> Ma essere integralisti, proprio per la stessa natura del termine, non predispone a un confronto, anzi..... (Vedi i vari TUTTI - SEMPRE - MAI...)
> 
> Basta esserne consci


Ho notato che quando non si è d'accordo verso le idee di qualcuno, lo si addita come integralista e senza voglia di confronto. Nel vita fuori dal forum,magari ti accusano di essere populista o razzista.


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Altra tua convinzione che nessuno può scalfire


Provaci tu. Argomenta.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ho notato che quando non si è d'accordo verso le idee di qualcuno, lo si addita come integralista e senza voglia di confronto. Nel vita vuoi dal forum,magari ti accusano di essere populista o razzista.


 Un conto è non essere d'accordo. Un conto è non provare nemmeno ad ascoltare qualcuno con opinioni  diverse per magari riuscire ad ammorbidire le proprie idee. Qui ci sono persone che raccontano la loro esperienza.  Può servite a tutti Per capire che ci sono 1000 sfumature


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un conto è non essere d'accordo. Un conto è se non provare ad ascoltare qualcuno diverse per magari riuscire ad ammorbidire le proprie idee. Qui ci sono persone che raccontano la loro esperienza.  Può servirti a tutti Per capire che ci sono 1000 sfumature


Da dove percepisci che io non ascolto? Leggo e do le mie idee. Non ho mai preteso che siano giuste e do sempre una spiegazione. Non mi sono mai arrogato il diritto di giudicare come fai tu o altri. Le 1000 sfumature serve a chi cerca una via di fuga. Sbaglio ? Probabile.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Provaci tu. Argomenta.


Ho più volte scritto che quando tradito e non avevo problemi nella mia coppia. Non è che non avevo il coraggio di lasciarlo e che proprio non volevo lasciarlo e non certo per convenienza.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ho notato che quando non si è d'accordo verso le idee di qualcuno, lo si addita come integralista e senza voglia di confronto. Nel vita fuori dal forum,magari ti accusano di essere populista o razzista.


Beh però se te lo dicono dieci persone io un pensierino ce lo farei...


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Calcola che tra venti anni quando la "fidanzata "avrà la tua età tu sarai un vecchietto di 83 anni,drogato di viagra ,o magari solo.


Se lei resisterà (la "fidanzata"), vorrà dire che non dovranno rivolgersi ad una badante....


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho più volte scritto che quando tradito e non avevo problemi nella mia coppia. Non è che non avevo il coraggio di lasciarlo e che proprio non volevo lasciarlo e non certo per convenienza.


A no? E come la chiami? Perché tradirlo se andava tutto bene?


----------



## Foglia (27 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> L'età... mio padre ha 73 anni ed è insieme alla sua attuale fidanzata da credo un 5 o 6 anni. Lei ne ha 20 e più di meno.
> 63 anni... se è messo bene ha ancora un po' di carte da giocare.
> L'età letta su un forum fa più impressione di quella percepita dal vivo.
> In ogni caso, loro erano entrambi liberi.


L'età ha un peso anche a seconda di quella che ci si ritrova. Che se una di 20 si mette con uno di 40, fanno anche a tempo ad invecchiare insieme e ad accettarsi quando la differenza diventa oggettivamente un peso. Tuo padre ha trovato una badante, mica una fidanzata....

Tu ti metteresti adesso, alla tua età, con una di 20 anni più vecchia?


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Beh però se te lo dicono dieci persone io un pensierino ce lo farei...


E casualmente chi lodice in genere è un traditore. Comunque se la mia presenza da fastidio (forse è dico forse perché fa pensare quello che dico e sbatte in faccia la cruda realtà ) non è ben voluta, continuerò  a leggere senza intervenire con le mie idee.


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

Martoriato ha detto:


> E' palese che non si tei mai trovato in "certe" situazioni perche' come ti ho gia' detto la pensavo esattamente come te. Ma tranquillo,la vita e' fatta di tante sfaccettature e imprevisti,in un modo o nell'altro prima o poi ci sbatterai contro,vedrai.


Si deve essere predisposti: chi cerca trova!


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> certo. Sono talmente disperati che offrono tranquillamente i propri geniali ad altri.


Starà lì la vera differenza: disporre o meno,di genitali"geniali".....se si hanno quelli normali, non si cercano gli extra.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ho notato che quando non si è d'accordo verso le idee di qualcuno, lo si addita come integralista e senza voglia di confronto. Nel vita fuori dal forum,magari ti accusano di essere populista o razzista.


Guarda Mat che non sono o che ho usato il termine integralista, ho solo risposto a Stany

Devi rivolgerti a chi lo ha usato, eventualmente

Io posso dirti che ti percepisco rigido, come ieri ho scritto

A me il confronto va bene

Ma se io mi confronto con te e ti dico: confrontiamoci! TUTTI i traditi sono dei coglioni.
Detto questo confrontiamo ci pure..

Il confronto è morto in partenza...


----------



## MariLea (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Provaci tu. Argomenta.


Caro Mat, chi scrive su di un forum è sicuramente in un momento di confusione ed ha bisogno di far chiarezza.
Non credi che una sequela di bacchettate non serva a niente perché lo sa da solo che non è giusto ecc...?
Per argomentare su quel che ti preme, credo sia meglio che tu apra una discussione a parte. IMHO


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> A no? E come la chiami? Perché tradirlo se andava tutto bene?


Cosa intendi per convenienza?
Perché l'ho tradito? Perché incontrato questa persona per cui la trazione è stata così forte che non ho voluto dire di no
Nell'amore non c'entrava proprio niente


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E casualmente chi lodice in genere è un traditore. Comunque se la mia presenza da fastidio (forse è dico forse perché fa pensare quello che dico e sbatte in faccia la cruda realtà ) non è ben voluta, continuerò  a leggere senza intervenire con le mie idee.


Tradito e traditore.
Volevo conoscere entrambi i lati della medaglia.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E casualmente chi lodice in genere è un traditore. Comunque se la mia presenza da fastidio (forse è dico forse perché fa pensare quello che dico e sbatte in faccia la cruda realtà ) non è ben voluta, continuerò  a leggere senza intervenire con le mie idee.


 Ma figurati se non sei gradito. Stiamo solo dicendo di provare a dare un peso a quello che dicono gli altri. A non rimanere ferma nelle tue opinioni. Non a cambiarle ma provare a capire che forse non è tutto bianco o nero


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Caro Mat, chi scrive su di un forum è sicuramente in un momento di confusione ed ha bisogno di far chiarezza.
> Non credi che una sequela di bacchettate non serva a niente perché lo sa da solo che non è giusto ecc...?
> Per argomentare su quel che ti preme, credo sia meglio che tu apra una discussione a parte. IMHO


Certo, non serve a nulla. Diciamo gli che poverino ha fatto un errore e filosofeggiamoci sopra con i concetti di amore e passione per non urtare la sensibilità altrui. Ricordati che molte volte un ceffone con un punto di vista diverso aiuta di più che una pacca sulla spalla.


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per convenienza?
> Perché l'ho tradito? Perché incontrato questa persona per cui la trazione è stata così forte che non ho voluto dire di no
> Nell'amore non c'entrava proprio niente


Quindi non hai filtri per stoppare determinati impulsi. Povero il tuo compagno o marito. Al prossimo che ti farà sangue ci ricascherai.


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Se cerchi un amante vuol dire che non stai bene con quella persona, che non la ami. Che ci stai a fare insieme? Ovvio che non tutti vogliono lasciare i rispettivi coniugi, perché fa comodo.


È così è cosi .....non c'è molto da studiarci.


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma figurati se non sei gradito. Stiamo solo dicendo di provare a dare un peso a quello che dicono gli altri. A non rimanere ferma nelle tue opinioni. Non a cambiarle ma provare a capire che forse non è tutto bianco o nero


Magari sei tu che rimani ferma nelle tue posizioni. Chi lo dice che debba cambiarle per forza io? Perche le tue idee soni quelle corrette? Credimi do peso a tutto quello che leggo e controbatto.


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> A no? E come la chiami? Perché tradirlo se andava tutto bene?


La logica ,infatti, dove sarebbe?
Inoltre non c'è la motivazione....ma forse l'ha scritta negli annali.


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E casualmente chi lodice in genere è un traditore. Comunque se la mia presenza da fastidio (forse è dico forse perché fa pensare quello che dico e sbatte in faccia la cruda realtà ) non è ben voluta, continuerò  a leggere senza intervenire con le mie idee.


Non sono solo tue!
Dipende dalla fazione...


----------



## MariLea (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Certo, non serve a nulla. Diciamo gli che poverino ha fatto un errore e filosofeggiamoci sopra con i concetti di amore e passione per non urtare la sensibilità altrui. Ricordati che molte volte un ceffone con un punto di vista diverso aiuta di più che una pacca sulla spalla.


Più che i ceffoni atti a svilire, meglio ricorrere ad altre modalità relazionali basate sull'ascolto reciproco.


----------



## danny (27 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me la differenza d'età è l'unica  cosa che lascia indiffeeente in questa storia. Nel senso che non mi sembra un problema


Neppure a me.


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi non hai filtri per stoppare determinati impulsi. Povero il tuo compagno o marito. Al prossimo che ti farà sangue ci ricascherai.


Infatti.....ma le tue considerazioni le trovo solo io lapalissiane?


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi non hai filtri per stoppare determinati impulsi. Povero il tuo compagno o marito. Al prossimo che ti farà sangue ci ricascherai.


 non per tutti è così facile trovare un/a che fa sangue.
Non scambiare i seriali con chi ha avuto un cedimento (unico) e lo comprende benissimo.


----------



## patroclo (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Da dove percepisci che io non ascolto? Leggo e do le mie idee. Non ho mai preteso che siano giuste e do sempre una spiegazione. Non mi sono mai arrogato il diritto di giudicare come fai tu o altri. *Le 1000 sfumature serve a chi cerca una via di fuga.* Sbaglio ? Probabile.



....io con te non avevo più voglia d'intervenire perchè sei come un disco rotto. Ma ti rendi conto del giudizio che dai sulle persone con la frase in neretto.
Proviamo a tradurre: in pratica chi vede le sfumature, cioè è diverso da te, è solo un vigliacco, coniglio senza palle......

.... poi è inutile che aggiungi il dubitativo, il sasso ormai l'hai lanciato, è un concetto che hai espresso mille volte....


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Più che i ceffoni atti a svilire, meglio ricorrere ad altre modalità relazionali basate sull'ascolto reciproco.


Dipende da come le interpreti le mie parole e dal coinvolgimento che hai nella vicenda. Magari ti senti anche tu nelle sue stesse condizioni e ti dà fastidio quello che dico?


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non per tutti è così facile trovare un/a che fa sangue.
> Non scambiare i seriali con chi ha avuto un cedimento (unico) e lo comprende benissimo.


Non siamo in una storia di un film, ma nella vita reale. Non si può sentire che stai bene in una coppia, non ti manca nulla ma vai a scopre con un altro. Cedimento? Si Torna a giustificare.


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

Le mille o diecimila sfumature sono le giustificazioni che si danno sia il traditore che il tradito; in se l'atto trascende da esse ed è una scelta dell'ego di chi lo compie.....
Detto e ridetto....
Poi possono servire a capire,ma non sempre, o quasi mai (se non per interessi,lacci e lacciuoli,figli ecc..) ad aggiustare.


----------



## arula (27 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non è così facile e soprattutto non è così AUTOMATICO.
> Succede ad esempio che solo quando ti innamori di UN'ALTRA PERSONA hai piena coscienza del fatto che non ami più quella con cui stai.
> E' davvero difficile (e accade di rado) che due persone - specie se sposate e magari con figli - si lascino perchè non si amano più.
> Questa cosa accade normalmente quando si è normalmente senza figli e/o senza altri motivi ostativi alla separazione.
> ...



ma com'è fatta la gente?
on off
off on
ma davvero smettete di amare una persona perchè vi sembra di amarne un altra?
già di un amico lo considero tale dopo che ci ho mangiato almeno un kilo di sale insieme (aivoglia a pranzi) e a volte non basta manco quello...
e la gente uhhh si mi invaghisco, colpo di fulmine e lo scambia per amore perchè forse amore non sa proprio quel che cacchio è
l'amore cresce e si moltiplica
se uno non ama più probabilmente non ha mai amato
se non le proprie esigenze e il proprio benessere personale

mi spiace molto ma l'aridità e la passione non si sposano molto bene questo è il problema

il signore dice che ama la moglie e lo credo come fa a non amarla dopo 40 anni insieme?
e la fidanzata? è fidanzata cacchio centra amore?
quando uno è fidanzato non è amore ci stai provando, non ci si conosce nemmeno
e checche se ne pensi non è farlo che vi fa conoscere può essere un passo ma non è il mondo di quello che si è

ma tant'è che ognuno è matto a modo suo

Per il signore io non so dare un consiglio di certo viverla apertamente lo può fare solo in un paese dove è lecita la poligamia e non senza problemi, mi auguro solo che non lo dica mai alla moglie nè che mai lo venga a scoprire per non rovinarle del tutto la vecchiaia che già di per se non è certo una bella cosa, che almeno la passi serenamente
*si ricordi che sua moglie non è un sacerdote a cui confessare le malefatte per sciaquarsi la coscienza.*
saluti


----------



## MariLea (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Dipende da come le interpreti le mie parole e dal coinvolgimento che hai nella vicenda. Magari ti senti anche tu nelle sue stesse condizioni e ti dà fastidio quello che dico?


non è che quello che scrivi dia adito ad interpretazioni diverse eh
e non riversare su di me quelle che sono solo tue proiezioni...
comunque non c'è verso... CIAO!


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....io con te non avevo più voglia d'intervenire perchè sei come un disco rotto. Ma ti rendi conto del giudizio che dai sulle persone con la frase in neretto.
> Proviamo a tradurre: in pratica chi vede le sfumature, cioè è diverso da te, è solo un vigliacco, coniglio senza palle......
> 
> .... poi è inutile che aggiungi il dubitativo, il sasso ormai l'hai lanciato, è un concetto che hai espresso mille volte....


Strano che veda la stessa cosa nei tuoi riguardi. Disco rotto. Certo che penso quello.  Come vuoi definirle le persone che si comportano in quel modo? Persone passionali che vivono di amore e di sesso? Persone che sanno come si vive e che amano la vita è vogliono godersela? Dammi tu una loro definizione.


----------



## danny (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Se cerchi un amante vuol dire che non stai bene con quella persona, che non la ami. Che ci stai a fare insieme? Ovvio che non tutti vogliono lasciare i rispettivi coniugi, perché fa comodo.


Hai una visione estremamente netta e negativa delle persone.
La realtà è molto più articolata, in genere, e la risposta corretta a tutto è sempre "dipende", la costante ricerca di certezze alla fine si rivela sempre improduttiva.
Sicuramente la tua affermazione è vera in alcuni casi, in altri può essere discutibile.
Si può stare bene con una persona, ma avere desiderio anche di avere una storia clandestina con un'altra.
E se comunque stai bene con una persona, non lasci, ma tradisci.
E' egoista? 
Sicuramente. Possiamo discutere su quanto sia criticabile essere egoisti, ma non possiamo esimerci dal pensare che quella persona egoista in fin dei conti l'abbiamo sposata. Un errore? Allora è anche colpa nostra, se è tale.
Forse la cosa ha aspetti più complessi da come si tenta di porgerla nel tentativo di uscirne fuori semplificandola in maniera da escludere qualsiasi nostro coinvolgimento e lenire la sofferenza.
Caso per caso, è un lavoro che serve a noi, a farci crescere. Serve capire, non vivere di assoluti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non siamo in una storia di un film, ma nella vita reale. Non si può sentire che stai bene in una coppia, non ti manca nulla ma vai a scopre con un altro. Cedimento? Si Torna a giustificare.


no non giustifico accade.
E' un cedimento, un qualcosa che ti coinvolge e sconvolge.
Non capisci più nulla, vivi in una bolla, sensazioni che non provavi da tempo (magari mai).
Un'emozione che ti prende.
Non ricordo tu sei tradito o traditore?


----------



## danny (27 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> L'età ha un peso anche a seconda di quella che ci si ritrova. Che se una di 20 si mette con uno di 40, fanno anche a tempo ad invecchiare insieme e ad accettarsi quando la differenza diventa oggettivamente un peso. Tuo padre ha trovato una badante, mica una fidanzata....
> 
> Tu ti metteresti adesso, alla tua età, con una di 20 anni più vecchia?


Io con una di 20 anni più giovane:carneval:. Il problema eventualmente nel mio caso sarebbe suo, non mio.
Non so: in famiglia anche mio zio si è sposato a 70 anni, con una di 20 anni più giovane.
Non è l'unico, tra i miei parenti. Ho quasi la sensazione che sia un'abitudine.
Se a loro è andata bene, non vedo il problema.
D'altronde anche l'amante di mia moglie aveva quasi 12 anni in più di lei. E non credo affatto che in lui abbia trovato la figura del padre, ha trovato altro. La storia dell'età è un problema per chi se lo fa, non per chi lo accetta e vive la storia con quella persona.


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> L'età... mio padre ha 73 anni ed è insieme alla sua attuale fidanzata da credo un 5 o 6 anni. Lei ne ha 20 e più di meno.
> 63 anni... se è messo bene ha ancora un po' di carte da giocare.
> L'età letta su un forum fa più impressione di quella percepita dal vivo.
> In ogni caso, loro erano entrambi liberi.


Bravo l'età percepita dal vivo è altra.


----------



## arula (27 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no non giustifico accade.
> *E' un cedimento, un qualcosa che ti coinvolge e sconvolge.*
> *Non capisci più nulla, vivi in una bolla, sensazioni che non provavi da tempo (magari mai).
> Un'emozione che ti prende.*
> Non ricordo tu sei tradito o traditore?


si chiama cotta
poi uno prima o poi si sveglia
capita agli adolescenti e ai cambi epocali
40/50/60
niente più solo ormoni è chimica
se volete vi posto l'immagine dell'ormone della felicità che cammina in 3d a milioni di volte di ingrandimento su un nervo nella sua ascesa al cervello

buongiorno


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Hai una visione estremamente netta e negativa delle persone.
> La realtà è molto più articolata, in genere, e la risposta corretta a tutto è sempre "dipende", la costante ricerca di certezze alla fine si rivela sempre improduttiva.
> Sicuramente la tua affermazione è vera in alcuni casi, in altri può essere discutibile.
> Si può stare bene con una persona, ma avere desiderio anche di avere una storia clandestina con un'altra.
> ...


Perdonami ma capire e crescere? Cosa si deve capire dopo un tradimento? Gli errori del tradito nella coppia? Penso che quest'ultimo lo faccia già di suo. Come fai a capire se una persona è egoista o traditrice? Puoi leggere nel futuro? No non puoi farlo. Hai fiducia il lui/lei. Crescere? Certo che cresci ma non più con la persona che ha fatto quel gesto. Cresci per conto tuo. Diventi più critico verso di te e verso gli altri. Troverai un altra compagna o compagno, ma vivrai non di un amore che si racconta nelle fiabe, ma di un amore reale, più terreno. Questo è anche crescere. Tu dopo anni di tradimenti di tua moglie l'hai ancora al tuo fianco. Hai fatto benissimo se ti fa stare bene, ma sei lo stesso uomo di prima anche con lei? Vivi veramente sereno come prima del tradimento al suo fianco?


----------



## danny (27 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *non per tutti è così facile trovare un/a che fa sangue.*
> Non scambiare i seriali con chi ha avuto un cedimento (unico) e lo comprende benissimo.


:up:


----------



## MariLea (27 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Hai una visione estremamente netta e negativa delle persone.
> La realtà è molto più articolata, in genere, e la risposta corretta a tutto è sempre "dipende", la costante ricerca di certezze alla fine si rivela sempre improduttiva.
> Sicuramente la tua affermazione è vera in alcuni casi, in altri può essere discutibile.
> Si può stare bene con una persona, ma avere desiderio anche di avere una storia clandestina con un'altra.
> ...


:quoto:


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Se cerchi un amante vuol dire che non stai bene con quella persona, che non la ami. Che ci stai a fare insieme? Ovvio che non tutti vogliono lasciare i rispettivi coniugi, perché fa comodo.


Appunto chi cazzo te lo fa fare a lasciare. Ti prendi un tantinello di spazio e tutto va bene.


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un conto è non essere d'accordo. Un conto è non provare nemmeno ad ascoltare qualcuno con opinioni  diverse per magari riuscire ad ammorbidire le proprie idee. Qui ci sono persone che raccontano la loro esperienza.  Può servite a tutti Per capire che ci sono 1000 sfumature


Brava farfy.


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E casualmente chi lodice in genere è un traditore. Comunque se la mia presenza da fastidio (forse è dico forse perché fa pensare quello che dico e sbatte in faccia la cruda realtà ) non è ben voluta, continuerò  a leggere senza intervenire con le mie idee.


Dai non prendertela continua a dire la tua come io continuo a dire la mia. O no?


----------



## danny (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Perdonami ma capire e crescere? Cosa si deve capire dopo un tradimento? Gli errori del tradito nella coppia? Penso che quest'ultimo lo faccia già di suo. Come fai a capire se una persona è egoista o traditrice? Puoi leggere nel futuro? No non puoi farlo. Hai fiducia il lui/lei. Crescere? Certo che cresci ma non più con la persona che ha fatto quel gesto. Cresci per conto tuo. Diventi più critico verso di te e verso gli altri. Troverai un altra compagna o compagno, ma vivrai non di un amore che si racconta nelle fiabe, ma di un amore reale, più terreno. Questo è anche crescere. Tu dopo anni di tradimenti di tua moglie l'hai ancora al tuo fianco. Hai fatto benissimo se ti fa stare bene, ma *sei lo stesso uomo di prima anche con lei*? Vivi veramente sereno come prima del tradimento al suo fianco?


No. 
Con lei o senza di lei.


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dai non prendertela continua a dire la tua come io continuo a dire la mia. O no?


Ma sai fino ad un certo punto. Se continuano a dirti che sei una  persona scomoda, be io non voglio scomodare nessuno.


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> Con lei o senza di lei.


Bella risposta, ma non hai dato adito alle altre mie domande e questo fa pensare.


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no non giustifico accade.
> E' un cedimento, un qualcosa che ti coinvolge e sconvolge.
> Non capisci più nulla, vivi in una bolla, sensazioni che non provavi da tempo (magari mai).
> Un'emozione che ti prende.
> Non ricordo tu sei tradito o traditore?


Be non si capisce da come scrivo? 
Certo capisco la bolla. Altra giustificazione per accoltellare chi ha fiducia in te e magari si sacrifica per te. Vuoi provare quelle sensazioni? Lavora con il tuo rispettivo compagno, magari con viaggi o altro. Capisco che è più semplice e meno faticoso con qualcosa di nuovo.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Be non si capisce da come scrivo?
> Certo capisco la bolla. Altra giustificazione per accoltellare chi ha fiducia in te e magari si sacrifica per te. Vuoi provare quelle sensazioni? Lavora con il tuo rispettivo compagno, magari con viaggi o altro. Capisco che è più semplice e meno faticoso con qualcosa di nuovo.


Perché non ASCOLTI una donna che ti parla dei suoi turbamenti e dei suoi cedimenti come qualcuna qui sta cercando di fare?

Cosa ti fa paura?


----------



## danny (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Perdonami ma capire e crescere? *Cosa si deve capire dopo un tradimento*? Gli errori del tradito nella coppia? Penso che quest'ultimo lo faccia già di suo. *Come fai a capire se una persona è egoista o traditrice*? Puoi leggere nel futuro? No non puoi farlo. Hai fiducia il lui/lei. Crescere? Certo che cresci ma non più con la persona che ha fatto quel gesto. *Cresci per conto tuo*. Diventi più critico verso di te e verso gli altri. Troverai un altra compagna o compagno, ma vivrai non di un amore che si racconta nelle fiabe, ma di un amore reale, più terreno. Questo è anche crescere. Tu dopo anni di tradimenti di tua moglie l'hai ancora al tuo fianco. Hai fatto benissimo se ti fa stare bene, ma sei lo stesso uomo di prima anche con lei? *Vivi veramente sereno come prima del tradimento al suo fianco?*


1) La natura dei sentimenti umani. La realtà e l'idea che noi ci facciamo di essi.
2) Conoscendola 
3) Questo sempre, indipendentemente dal tradimento. 
4) La serenità è una condizione temporanea nella vita. E' positivo e auspicabile tendervi. Il tradimento non è stata una diga in cui c'è un prima sereno e un dopo che non lo è più.


----------



## patroclo (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Strano che veda la stessa cosa nei tuoi riguardi. Disco rotto. Certo che penso quello.  Come vuoi definirle le persone che si comportano in quel modo? Persone passionali che vivono di amore e di sesso? Persone che sanno come si vive e che amano la vita è vogliono godersela? Dammi tu una loro definizione.


....guarda Mat ....stavo solo tentando di farti capire che, nonostante continui a dire di no, tu continui a giudicare ( pesantemente) chi non la pensa come te.

Non voglio dare una definizione perchè i casi sono diversissimi, c'è il traditore seriale figlio di puttana e c'è il disperato che per una serie di ragioni cerca di sopravvivere....allo stesso modo c'è il tradito che a guardarlo ha gli occhi di un agnellino appena prima di pasqua e quello dispotico che non ha capito che ha a che fare con una persona e non con un oggetto....e in mezzo c'è l'universo

.....poi vedi tu......io non voglio convincerti di nulla....contento te, contenti tutti


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Be non si capisce da come scrivo?
> Certo capisco la bolla. Altra giustificazione per accoltellare chi ha fiducia in te e magari si sacrifica per te. Vuoi provare quelle sensazioni? Lavora con il tuo rispettivo compagno, magari con viaggi o altro. Capisco che è più semplice e meno faticoso con qualcosa di nuovo.


 certo che si capisce, parli da uomo ferito.
a volte non si dice al compagno perchè quell'avventura, come ti dicevo, è una bolla non vuoi perde quello che ritieni più importante.


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché non ASCOLTI una donna che ti parla dei suoi turbamenti e dei suoi cedimenti come qualcuna qui sta cercando di fare?
> 
> Cosa ti fa paura?


E poi vivo io di assoluti? Sei sicuro che non ascolto?  Ascoltare vuol dire, dire sempre di si a chi ti sta parlando o avere anche un occhio critico? 

Cosa mi fa paura?  Le persone che ti dicono che non ascolti.


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> certo che si capisce, parli da uomo ferito.
> a volte non si dice al compagno perchè quell'avventura, come ti dicevo, è una bolla non vuoi perde quello che ritieni più importante.


 certo quindi apriamo le gambe ad un altro o diamo il perno ad un altra.  È  talmente importante da meritarsi un bel paio di corna.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E poi vivo io di assoluti? Sei sicuro che non ascolto?  Ascoltare vuol dire, dire sempre di si a chi ti sta parlando o avere anche un occhio critico?
> 
> Cosa mi fa paura?  Le persone che ti dicono che non ascolti.


Ascoltare esclude la critica. A meno che chi ti parla te la chieda espressamente

Ascoltare vuol dire apprendere (se uno ne ha voglia)

Lo sai questo?


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> 1) La natura dei sentimenti umani. La realtà e l'idea che noi ci facciamo di essi.
> 2) Conoscendola
> 3) Questo sempre, indipendentemente dal tradimento.
> 4) La serenità è una condizione temporanea nella vita. E' positivo e auspicabile tendervi. Il tradimento non è stata una diga in cui c'è un prima sereno e un dopo che non lo è più.


1) concordo
2)non concordo. La vera natura di una persona non la conoscerai mai. Non conosciamo nemmeno noi stessi di fatti molte cose di noi le comprendiamo dopo che accadono degli avvenimenti.
3) concordo.
4) non hai risposto alla mia domanda. La eviti.


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....guarda Mat ....stavo solo tentando di farti capire che, nonostante continui a dire di no, tu continui a giudicare ( pesantemente) chi non la pensa come te.
> 
> Non voglio dare una definizione perchè i casi sono diversissimi, c'è il traditore seriale figlio di puttana e c'è il disperato che per una serie di ragioni cerca di sopravvivere....allo stesso modo c'è il tradito che a guardarlo ha gli occhi di un agnellino appena prima di pasqua e quello dispotico che non ha capito che ha a che fare con una persona e non con un oggetto....e in mezzo c'è l'universo
> 
> .....poi vedi tu......io non voglio convincerti di nulla....contento te, contenti tutti


Guarda che io sono d'accordo con te. Ci sono vari casi non ho mai detto di no. Quello che voglio dire è che non esistono giustificazioni tranne e ripeto tranne casi molto eccezionali, ma anche li si potrebbe discutere. Mi dici dove io giudico? Come mai ti senti giudicato?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi non hai filtri per stoppare determinati impulsi. Povero il tuo compagno o marito. Al prossimo che ti farà sangue ci ricascherai.


Hai letto il verbo "voluto" e non "potuto"?
ho scritto che mi faceva sangue? Ho banalizzato così?
Vedi che non vai oltre e applichi le tue idee senza leggere?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Magari sei tu che rimani ferma nelle tue posizioni. Chi lo dice che debba cambiarle per forza io? Perche le tue idee soni quelle corrette? Credimi do peso a tutto quello che leggo e controbatto.


Ma io non sono ferma. Infatti mi confronto con chi la pensa come me. non mi sembra di aver mai detto che io ho ragione. Ti do' solo un altro punto di vista e ho smesso di essere assolutista come te


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ascoltare esclude la critica. A meno che chi ti parla te la chieda espressamente
> 
> Ascoltare vuol dire apprendere (se uno ne ha voglia)
> 
> Lo sai questo?


Ascoltare esclude la critica? Quindi torni alla mia idea che bisogna annuire? Ascoltare vuol dire anche controbattere altrimenti diventa un monologo.


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per convenienza?
> Perché l'ho tradito? Perché incontrato questa persona per cui la trazione è stata così forte che non ho voluto dire di no
> Nell'amore non c'entrava proprio niente


Non hai usato la parola sangue ma il concetto è quello. Vedi che leggo e comprendo benissimo.


----------



## insane (27 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente. Possiamo discutere su quanto sia criticabile essere egoisti, ma non possiamo esimerci dal pensare che quella persona egoista in fin dei conti l'abbiamo sposata. Un errore? Allora è anche colpa nostra, se è tale.


Vero, di errori ne abbiamo fatti anche noi traditi, per esempio ci siamo fidati troppo, non abbiamo tenuto la guardia alta, e magari credevamo stupidamente nell'amore. 

Io dell'errore me ne sono accorto, e l'ho "gentilmente" escluso dalla mia vita tout court


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E poi vivo io di assoluti? Sei sicuro che non ascolto?  Ascoltare vuol dire, dire sempre di si a chi ti sta parlando o avere anche un occhio critico?
> 
> Cosa mi fa paura?  Le persone che ti dicono che non ascolti.


Ascoltare vuol dire dare il beneficio del dubbio all'altro che magari ti sa dando una versione che non comtemplavi e che magari ora puoi contemplare. Non per cambiare idea ma per allargare la visuale sui diversi casi


----------



## Foglia (27 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io con una di 20 anni più giovane:carneval:. Il problema eventualmente nel mio caso sarebbe suo, non mio.
> Non so: in famiglia anche mio zio si è sposato a 70 anni, con una di 20 anni più giovane.
> Non è l'unico, tra i miei parenti. Ho quasi la sensazione che sia un'abitudine.
> Se a loro è andata bene, non vedo il problema.
> D'altronde anche l'amante di mia moglie aveva quasi 12 anni in più di lei. E non credo affatto che in lui abbia trovato la figura del padre, ha trovato altro. La storia dell'età è un problema per chi se lo fa, non per chi lo accetta e vive la storia con quella persona.


Nono. Domando a te, alla tua attuale eta' , con una più vecchia di 20 anni


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma sai fino ad un certo punto. Se continuano a dirti che sei una  persona scomoda, be io non voglio scomodare nessuno.


Non sei scomodo si solo "cacazzo"


----------



## Skorpio (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ascoltare esclude la critica? Quindi torni alla mia idea che bisogna annuire? Ascoltare vuol dire anche controbattere altrimenti diventa un monologo.


Mat.. 

Qui ci sono donne che hanno tradito..

Sono una risorsa preziosa per chi come me e come te ha subito un tradimento

Sono sconosciute. Ma parlano della "donna"

Lo so che a volte disturba ascoltare i pensieri di una donna, specie se contrastano con cose nostre

Specie se in quei pensieri siamo ESCLUSI

Ma è una risorsa straordinaria, per CAPIRE...

Non per annuire né per contrastare, ma per CAPIRE

Poi uno fa di quel che ha capito ciò che crede...

Ma sono una risorsa straordinaria.

E non approfittarne penso sia un peccato..

Vedi tu...


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non sono ferma. Infatti mi confronto con chi la pensa come me. non mi sembra di aver mai detto che io ho ragione. Ti do' solo un altro punto di vista e ho smesso di essere assolutista come te


Come io do il mio. Hai smesso di essere assolutista perché essendo una tradititrice che  a trovaro atrazione verso un altro uomo , non puoi più esserlo perché ora ti è scomodo.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non hai usato la parola sangue ma il concetto è quello. Vedi che leggo e comprendo benissimo.


Mi sa di no invece


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2017)

*mat*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Mat..
> 
> Qui ci sono donne che hanno tradito..
> 
> ...


questo è ascoltare


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Come io do il mio. Hai smesso di essere assolutista perché essendo una tradititrice che  a trovaro atrazione verso un altro uomo , non puoi più esserlo perché ora ti è scomodo.


Ma non mi è scomodo 
Non ho mai cercato giustificazioni
Ma è vero che il tradimento mi ha fatto essere meno assolutista verso un sacco di cose e sono contenta di questo. Mi ha dato la possibilità di non essere più così rigida e di dare sempre una possibilità all'altro.
Io forse ero peggio di te anni fà.


----------



## arula (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma sai fino ad un certo punto. Se continuano a dirti che sei una  persona scomoda, be io non voglio scomodare nessuno.


eeeeehhhh sapessi quante me ne dicono a me
scomoda scomoda pure
una sana discussione è sempre utile ^-^


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai letto il verbo "voluto" e non "potuto"?
> ho scritto che mi faceva sangue? Ho banalizzato così?
> Vedi che non vai oltre e applichi le tue idee senza leggere?


Era rivolto a me


----------



## danny (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> 1) concordo
> 2)non concordo. La vera natura di una persona non la conoscerai mai. Non conosciamo nemmeno noi stessi di fatti molte cose di noi le comprendiamo dopo che accadono degli avvenimenti.
> 3) concordo.
> 4) *non hai risposto alla mia domanda. La eviti*.


Sono sereno con mia moglie esattamente come lo ero prima.
Ho una maggiore conoscenza di lei e una migliore conoscenza di me stesso.
Sono rimasto perché non avevo alcuna intenzione di andarmene.
Lei pure.
Ho passato un periodo di merda che ho voglia di lasciarmi alle spalle.
Ho ritrovato la serenità di prima per quanto riguarda la mia salute psichica e guardo le cose con maggiore distacco.
Mi riesce difficile comunicartelo, evidentemente tu sei ancora in una fase di profondo sconvolgimento, in cui sacche di rancore impediscono di farti trovare pace.
Sì, pace. 
A un certo punto, se vuoi continuare, ci arrivi. Con profondo cinismo comprendi le ragioni, le motivazioni, le dinamiche.
E usi la bilancia per capire cosa è effettivamente meglio per te, e scegli, lasciandoti alle spalle tutto per guardare avanti, che c'è ancora molto da vivere.
Non mi considero vittima, né parte di una categoria, i "cornuti", che non valuto esistente.
Esiste il tradimento, colui che commette l'atto, non il "traditore" come figura e di conseguenza neppure il "tradito". 
Volta per volta può capitare di essere l'uno oppure l'altro, oppure nessuno dei due: oltre queste definizioni infatti ci sono persone.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Era rivolto a me


E perchè mi fai rispondere al tuo posto e prendere anche mazzate?
Fai il gentiluomo no


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mat..
> 
> Qui ci sono donne che hanno tradito..
> 
> ...


E chi dice che non siano una risorsa. Quello che vorrei leggere e altro. Non voglio leggere giustificazioni vorrei leggere la verità.  Mio marito non mi scopa bene ed ha l'ucello piccolo e sono andato a letto con un nero che ha un perno di 40 cm.  Questo lo accetto. Le giustificazioni non le acetto. La filosofia non l'aceto.  Voglio la verità. So che è difficile. Si raccontano le storielle per farci stare meglio. E basta con questa ipocrisia.


----------



## insane (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Come io do il mio. Hai smesso di essere assolutista perché essendo una tradititrice che  a trovaro atrazione verso un altro uomo , non puoi più esserlo perché ora ti è scomodo.


Condivido i tuoi pensieri e lo sai, pero' flammare cosi' non ha senso e diluisce il senso del thread. Sappiamo entrambi che non riusciremo mai a cambiare la mente di un traditore, ne a bucare la bolla dove secondo lui ha ragione.

Come ha detto qualcun altro, usa i traditori per capire il loro mondo e crescere come persona. Il mondo e' una merda e ci sono persone di merda, pero' purtroppo non possiamo farci niente. Tantovale approfittare di loro.


----------



## danny (27 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Nono. Domando a te, alla tua attuale eta' , con una più vecchia di 20 anni


Sarebbe un caso ben diverso da quello proposto dal thread.
Non so, non ne conosco una che mi attragga, al contrario di quello che ho proposto prima.


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Condivido i tuoi pensieri e lo sai, pero' flammare cosi' non ha senso e diluisce il senso del thread. Sappiamo entrambi che non riusciremo mai a cambiare la mente di un traditore, ne a bucare la bolla dove secondo lui ha ragione.
> 
> Come ha detto qualcun altro, usa i traditori per capire il loro mondo e crescere come persona. Il mondo e' una merda e ci sono persone di merda, pero' purtroppo non possiamo farci niente. Tantovale approfittare di loro.


Insane condivido quanto hai scritto al 100% non pensavo di flammare ma di conversare, ma se  anche tu lo reputi così allora mi ritiro nelle mie stanze . Di traditori ne ho già abbastanza e ho capito molto su di loro.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E chi dice che non siano una risorsa. Quello che vorrei leggere e altro. Non voglio leggere giustificazioni vorrei leggere la verità.  M*io marito non mi scopa bene ed ha l'ucello piccolo e sono andato a letto con un nero che ha un perno di 40 cm*.  Questo lo accetto. Le giustificazioni non le acetto. La filosofia non l'aceto.  Voglio la verità. So che è difficile. Si raccontano le storielle per farci stare meglio. E basta con questa ipocrisia.


E se questa non è la verità?
Decidi tu cosa lo è?


----------



## twinpeaks (27 Settembre 2017)

Luca54 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> Racconto, brevemente, il motivo per cui sono qui, in cerca di consigli.
> 
> ...


Commento in breve.
1) Non sei pazzo, sei innamorato, e l'ultimo amore non è meno bello, lancinante, enigmatico e potenzialmente rovinoso del primo.
2) Le tre cose che ho evidenziato in grassetto non sono compatibili tra loro.
3) Che tu non voglia lasciare nessuno è più che comprensibile. Diventa possibile solo se tua moglie è capace di lasciar correre (scrivo "lasciar correre" perchè prima o poi se ne accorgerà anche se non confessi, sei troppo coinvolto perchè una donna che ti vive accanto non lo senta) e se la tua fidanzata accetta di restare tale finchè entrambi lo desiderate.
4) Fai bene a temere il giudizio dei figli.
5) Sei una persona intelligente, lo si capisce dalla lucidità con cui scrivi in un momento in cui lucido non sei. Dunque sai già che le strade che ti si aprono davanti sono due: rinunciare al tuo amore, o rinunciare alla tua famiglia. 
6) Se rinunci alla tua famiglia, ti suggerisco di fare il possibile per non mancare di rispetto e non offendere troppo gravemente moglie e figli. Non farti cogliere in flagrante, non farti vedere dai figli travolto dal caos emotivo, rifletti seriamente a come si può svolgere, nella pratica quotidiana, la separazione, spiega tutto a tua moglie e poi, se possibile insieme, ai tuoi figli. Non sarà una passeggiata. il modo in cui spezzi il vincolo familiare conterà molto in futuro, nel rapporto soprattutto con i figli. Se perdono il rispetto per te, sarà molto difficile riconquistarlo. Quanto a tua moglie, la conosci tu. Il colpo che le daresti è, come sai, molto grave. Valuta tu, nei limiti in cui ti è possibile, come reagirà, e come parlerà di te ai tuoi figli.
7) Se rinunci al tuo amore, parla al più presto possibile con la tua fidanzata, scusati per la promessa che hai fatto affrettatamente e senza riflettere a fondo, e tronca di netto. 
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## insane (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Insane condivido quanto hai scritto al 100% non pensavo di flammare ma di conversare, ma se  anche tu lo reputi così allora mi ritiro nelle mie stanze . Di traditori ne ho già abbastanza


Ma no e' che sta roba "traditi VS traditori" salta fuori ciclicamente e si va avanti per decine di pagine senza poi risolvere (ammesso esista una soluzione) niente. Tantovale fare la persona zen e fregarsene.


----------



## arula (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E chi dice che non siano una risorsa. Quello che vorrei leggere e altro. Non voglio leggere giustificazioni vorrei leggere la verità.  Mio marito non mi scopa bene ed ha l'ucello piccolo e sono andato a letto con un nero che ha un perno di 40 cm.  Questo lo accetto. Le giustificazioni non le acetto. La filosofia non l'aceto.  Voglio la verità. So che è difficile. Si raccontano le storielle per farci stare meglio. E basta con questa ipocrisia.


ihihihi
che bellini
voi con la vostra nemesi
sta cosa delle dimensioni vi ossessiona liberatevi

è molto più sensuale uno che sa usare le parole e le mani che solo l'uccello

(se quanto scrivo offende qualcuno me ne dispiace ma se uno vuole sincerità non posso che non dargliela e poi noi ce l'abbiamo su con tante altre sfighe rughe smagliature capelli ihhhhh aivoglia te ....)


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Condivido i tuoi pensieri e lo sai, pero' flammare cosi' non ha senso e diluisce il senso del thread. Sappiamo entrambi che non riusciremo mai a cambiare la mente di un traditore, ne a bucare la bolla dove secondo lui ha ragione.
> 
> Come ha detto qualcun altro, usa i traditori per capire il loro mondo e crescere come persona. Il mondo e' una merda e ci sono persone di merda, pero' purtroppo non possiamo farci niente. Tantovale approfittare di loro.


rosso
Persone di merda te lo puoi tenere


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E se questa non è la verità?
> Decidi tu cosa lo è?


Be il tradito ha tutto il diritto di deciderlo.


----------



## insane (27 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> rosso
> Persone di merda te lo puoi tenere


chevvordi' rosso? hai le mestruazioni?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> ihihihi
> che bellini
> voi con la vostra nemesi
> sta cosa delle dimensioni vi ossessiona liberatevi
> ...


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Be il tradito ha tutto il diritto di deciderlo.


E no. ha diritto di farsi la sua idea ma non può sapere se è la verità
Quella che hai scritto può essere la verità per qualcuno e per altri no


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> chevvordi' rosso? hai le mestruazioni?


E'una disapprovazione al post
No appena finite grazie in attesa della menopausa


----------



## danny (27 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> ihihihi
> che bellini
> voi con la vostra nemesi
> sta cosa delle dimensioni vi ossessiona liberatevi
> ...


Spiega che questo è interessante.


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E no. ha diritto di farsi la sua idea ma non può sapere se è la verità
> Quella che hai scritto può essere la verità per qualcuno e per altri no


Quindi deciderà lui. È sempre il tradito che lo decide e per fortuna!


----------



## insane (27 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E'una disapprovazione al post


Ah cazzo mi hai rovinato la giornata proprio! Punta nell'intimo?  

Adesso contatto perplesso, compro il forum e ti banno :mexican:


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> ihihihi
> che bellini
> voi con la vostra nemesi
> sta cosa delle dimensioni vi ossessiona liberatevi
> ...


Ma no, ma quale nemesi  era per fare un esempio forte.


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> rosso
> Persone di merda te lo puoi tenere


Ma dai un tradito cosa pensa di un traditore?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Spiega.


Ci provo io poi vediamo se coincide con quello che pensa [MENTION=7192]arula[/MENTION]
Su di me ha molto presa come mi parli, cosa mi dici, cosa stimola la mia fantasia, come usi le mani anche solo per sfiorarmi ecc ecc. Le dimensioni del pisello non sono una cosa di cui mi preoccupo o a cui penso. Prima arriva tutto quello elencato prima


----------



## danny (27 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci provo io poi vediamo se coincide con quello che pensa @_arula_
> Su di me ha molto presa come mi parli, cosa mi dici, cosa stimola la mia fantasia, come usi le mani anche solo per sfiorarmi ecc ecc. Le dimensioni del pisello non sono una cosa di cui mi preoccupo o a cui penso. Prima arriva tutto quello elencato prima


Concordo.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Concordo.


Aspetta che me lo salvo e lo tengo di ricordo


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci provo io poi vediamo se coincide con quello che pensa [MENTION=7192]arula[/MENTION]
> Su di me ha molto presa come mi parli, cosa mi dici, cosa stimola la mia fantasia, come usi le mani anche solo per sfiorarmi ecc ecc. Le dimensioni del pisello non sono una cosa di cui mi preoccupo o a cui penso. Prima arriva tutto quello elencato prima


Be ovvio che sia così,  ma dopo tuo questo arriva anche la dimensione dell'uccello e come ti scopa


----------



## Skorpio (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E chi dice che non siano una risorsa. Quello che vorrei leggere e altro. Non voglio leggere giustificazioni vorrei leggere la verità.  Mio marito non mi scopa bene ed ha l'ucello piccolo e sono andato a letto con un nero che ha un perno di 40 cm.  Questo lo accetto. Le giustificazioni non le acetto. La filosofia non l'aceto.  Voglio la verità. So che è difficile. Si raccontano le storielle per farci stare meglio. E basta con questa ipocrisia.


Mat.. la verità non sempre è quella che chi come noi ha subito il tradimento, ha anticipatamente e arbitrariamente stabilito.

La verità c'è l'ha in tasca chi ha agito.

E può pure nasconderla anche quando scoperto, mica che no.

Ma se il pregiudizio è che la verità è quella che stabilisco io, e tutto quel che di diverso dovesse uscire è solo aria, non esiste possibilità di confronto....

Mia moglie mi ha tradito

Mi ha dato la sua verità. E non era nemmeno granché simpatica, ti dirò.

Tutt'altro

Poteva dire che aveva fatto una stronzata e era posseduta dai demoni.. o aveva il ciclo che gli sbalzava l'umore

Mi ha detto che voleva provare con un altro uomo, a baciare un altro uomo, a sentire le mani di un altro uomo su di lei.

Ma voleva stare con me.

Voleva ME come marito

Voleva una famiglia con ME

Questa fu la sua verità. E non è molto agevole da trattare, ma fu questa, 

E detto ciò, nulla mi trattenne dal telare e salutare con un paio di moccoli

Ma questa è roba mia.

La sua verità fu quella.

Non quella che IO avevo anticipatamente stabilito come UNICA verità possibile

Le donne vanno ascoltate

Anche quando ci dicono cose sgradevoli, e che ci fanno uscire di testa


----------



## danny (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Be ovvio che sia così,  ma dopo tuo questo arriva anche la dimensione dell'uccello e come ti scopa


"Dimmi l'amante con cui mi hai tradito e ti dirò chi sei"

Il tradimento, essendo una scelta slegata dai vincoli che incombono nella scelta di un coniuge, mostra, nella figura dell'amante, l'indole della persona con cui stiamo accanto.
Serve anche al marito per capire chi ha accanto e cosa le è mancato.


----------



## arula (27 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Spiega che questo è interessante.


le parole: il top è un misto fra affabulatore, con la battuta pronta e il sottinteso all'uscio e il misterioso un po distaccato; non falso si vede subito deve essere molto autentico o sembrarlo davvero tanto che lo sgamiamo subito altrimenti

le mani: sfiorare, accarezzare per caso in maniera serena , ci sono parti del corpo di una donna spesso inesplorate che sortiscono soluzioni molte più intense di un atto in se

se usate quanto spiegato con qualcuna voglio il copyright ahahahahhahah


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Be ovvio che sia così,  ma dopo tuo questo arriva anche la dimensione dell'uccello e come ti scopa


ma la motivazione per cui lo faccio non è detto che sia che che mio marito non mi scopa bene o ce l'ha piccolo.
Parlo in generale


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mat.. la verità non sempre è quella che chi come noi ha subito il tradimento, ha anticipatamente e arbitrariamente stabilito.
> 
> La verità c'è l'ha in tasca chi ha agito.
> 
> ...


La verità sta solo un una parola. Fiducia. Sono contento per te. Spero che non avrà voglia di provare un altro uomo in un lontano futuro o vicino. A te basta questo, a me non è  bastato.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> La verità sta solo un una parola. Fiducia. Sono contento per te. Spero che non avrà voglia di provare un altro uomo in un lontano futuro o vicino. A te basta questo, a me non è  bastato.


Grazie

Io sono contento di averla ascoltata

Ho capito cose delle donne e non ne ho più paura


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> La verità sta solo un una parola. Fiducia. Sono contento per te. Spero che non avrà voglia di provare un altro uomo in un lontano futuro o vicino. A te basta questo, a me non è  bastato.


Racconta così ti capiremo meglio. O no?


----------



## danny (27 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> le parole: il top è un misto fra affabulatore, con la battuta pronta e il sottinteso all'uscio e il misterioso un po distaccato; non falso si vede subito deve essere molto autentico o sembrarlo davvero tanto che lo sgamiamo subito altrimenti
> 
> le mani: sfiorare, accarezzare per caso in maniera serena , *ci sono parti del corpo* di una donna spesso inesplorate che sortiscono soluzioni molte più intense di un atto in se
> 
> se usate quanto spiegato con qualcuna voglio il copyright ahahahahhahah


Spiega (bis ) che interessa....


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma la motivazione per cui lo faccio non è detto che sia che che mio marito non mi scopa bene o ce l'ha piccolo.
> Parlo in generale


Farfalla, ti dico ancora questo è poi seguo il consiglio di Insane.  Le motivazioni per un tradimento non esistono. Lo dice la parola stessa tradire. Vuoi la tua bolla e le tue emozioni? Lascialo prima e poi trovati le bolle che vuoi. Ne fanno anche di grandi ormai con il sapone negli spettacoli. Poi puoi raccontartela come vuoi per giustificare quello che hai fatto. Con la filosofia o altro.
Ora basta tanto stiamo dicendo sempre le stesse cose sia io che te.


----------



## insane (27 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> "Dimmi l'amante con cui mi hai tradito e ti dirò chi sei"
> 
> Il tradimento, essendo una scelta slegata dai vincoli che incombono nella scelta di un coniuge, mostra, nella figura dell'amante, l'*indole della persona con cui stiamo accanto*.


Una gran verita'


----------



## arula (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Be ovvio che sia così,  ma dopo tuo questo arriva anche la dimensione dell'uccello e come ti scopa


se son molto presa nei punti precedenti non è che lui debba fare chissà che...
basta lasciarsi andare mica è una gara a chi è più bravo....


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Racconta così ti capiremo meglio. O no?


Cosa devo raccontare? È la stessa identica storia che si leggono qui. Con le stesse cazzate le stesse giustificazioni le stesse puttanate per addolcire, e le stesse bolle (ora si dice così  ).


----------



## arula (27 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Spiega bis che interessa....


ma devo fare una lezione di anatomia?
per esempio considerate sempre troppo poco i massaggi
non per forza il fondo schiena o le parti classiche stimola, ma magari i lombi il retro del collo...

ognuna avrà i suoi punti non posso essere esaustiva, 
ma voi siete intenti all'obiettivo e spesso tralasciate il contorno
siete persone semplici molto semplici per poter vedere le amplificazioni del tutto


----------



## arula (27 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mat.. la verità non sempre è quella che chi come noi ha subito il tradimento, ha anticipatamente e arbitrariamente stabilito.
> 
> La verità c'è l'ha in tasca chi ha agito.
> 
> ...


Posso dire sinceramente che è stata molto sincera, io una cosa così l'avrei accettata (non parlo del perdonare o meno ma che sia una verità, la sento come tale)
non scuse ma la verità, una volta che viene fuori il tutto 
mat vuole dire solo (secondo me) che vuole la verita e diciamocela
si capisce se una cosa è una scusa o la verità

un tradito si merita la sua bella verità di merda
non le scuse mi trascuravi
al max mi sono sentito trascurato, 
non è lo stesso
meglio una verità cruda che fa male che una bella bugia che non serve un caiser a nessuno


----------



## danny (27 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Una gran verita'



L'amante di mia moglie era un gran piacione, gran chiacchierone (ma pessima ascoltatore), gioviale, pieno di sé, banale e stucchevole nelle frasi d'amore (accenni a caminetti, canzoncine italiane datate e robe simili), donnaiolo impenitente, non bellissimo ma molto ben dotato, sicuramente, con alle spalle una carriera di parecchie decine di storie con donne anche molto belle. In più, disposto a farsi 450 km per andare a trovare mia moglie e a prometterle di sposarla se mi lasciava.
Cosa che non è accaduta.
Quando l'ho visto mi son detto "Ma che c'entra questo con mia moglie?".
Tale fu la sorpresa, perché molti suoi comportamenti erano aspetti che mia moglie non apprezzava e criticava in altri.
Non fu solo sesso, perché a causa della distanza passavano parecchio tempo a conversare al telefono.


----------



## danny (27 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> ma devo fare una lezione di anatomia?
> per esempio considerate sempre troppo poco i massaggi
> non per forza il fondo schiena o le parti classiche stimola, ma magari i lombi il retro del collo...
> 
> ...


Io adoro fare i massaggi...


----------



## patroclo (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Guarda che io sono d'accordo con te. Ci sono vari casi non ho mai detto di no. Quello che voglio dire è che non esistono giustificazioni tranne e ripeto tranne casi molto eccezionali, ma anche li si potrebbe discutere. *Mi dici dove io giudico? *Come mai ti senti giudicato?


primo neretto: Te l'ho già scritto 2 volte

In rosso: leggo semplicemente quello che scrivi, un giudizio generico espresso in mille tuoi post verso chi non la pensa come te. 

Del tuo giudizio non sono assolutamente preoccupato, ma ti leggo ( e rispondo) perchè nel tuo doloroso pregiudizio vedo tante persone che secondo me non hanno fatto ancora esattamente i conti con quello che gli è successo e rischiano di rovinarsi qualsiasi futuro di coppia. 
Con questo non pensare che io veda la "coppia" come necessariamente "coppia aperta" e il tradimento come inevitabile e incentivabile.
Ho fatto mille volti i conti con quello che ho fatto e continuo a farli......so bene gli errori che ho fatto e non ho più intenzione di rifarli.....


----------



## noa (27 Settembre 2017)

Luca54 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> Racconto, brevemente, il motivo per cui sono qui, in cerca di consigli.
> 
> ...


Partiamo da una domanda ….come sei messo economicamente? Sicuro che la tua “fidanzata” non sia interessata all’aspetto economico?


----------



## arula (27 Settembre 2017)

noa ha detto:


> Partiamo da una domanda ….come sei messo economicamente? Sicuro che la tua “fidanzata” non sia interessata all’aspetto economico?


un nuovo aspetto mi piace ^-^


----------



## arula (27 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io adoro fare i massaggi...


ahahahah non avevo dubbi


----------



## noa (27 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> un nuovo aspetto mi piace ^-^


beh....non è da sottovalutare:diavoletto:


----------



## arula (27 Settembre 2017)

noa ha detto:


> beh....non è da sottovalutare:diavoletto:


del resto agli uomini piacciono le belle donne
a noi piacciono quelli con una certa posizione sociale
non ci vedo del marcio ora che ho più compleanni sulle spalle


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> ma com'è fatta la gente?
> on off
> off on
> ma davvero smettete di amare una persona perchè vi sembra di amarne un altra?
> ...


Straquoto!
In più dico che le conviene tenersi buona la muliera che, quella si, lo aiuterà tra qualche anno, coi pannoloni. ....ah. ....se però non si troverà un toy boy  .  Non si sa mai!


----------



## Luca54 (27 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Commento in breve.
> 1) Non sei pazzo, sei innamorato, e l'ultimo amore non è meno bello, lancinante, enigmatico e potenzialmente rovinoso del primo.
> 2) Le tre cose che ho evidenziato in grassetto non sono compatibili tra loro.
> 3) Che tu non voglia lasciare nessuno è più che comprensibile. Diventa possibile solo se tua moglie è capace di lasciar correre (scrivo "lasciar correre" perchè prima o poi se ne accorgerà anche se non confessi, sei troppo coinvolto perchè una donna che ti vive accanto non lo senta) e se la tua fidanzata accetta di restare tale finchè entrambi lo desiderate.
> ...


Ti ringrazio per il tuo commento, estremamente pulito, chiaro e sintetico, hai dato voce, nero su bianco ai miei pensieri, e alle possibili vie d'uscita.

Ti ringrazio perchè non hai voluto calcare la mano sulla leicita o meno della mia azione, come invece altri hanno fatto, anche se non necessario, lo sapevo già da me , e non sono qui perchè cerco una giustificazione o un'assoluzione, che già da solo non mi dò, ma per avere risposte come la tua, che certo non danno la soluzione, quella la devo trovare io, ma aprono uno squarcio di lucidità, nella mia attuale situazione mentale.

Sono qui perchè sono un essere umano, che sà di aver fatto una cazzata immane.  Che ha dimostrato una debolezza che non  pensava di avere, anche se non ha l'alzheimer, con rispetto per chi purtroppo c'è l'ha. A proposito, la mia amante economicamente stà molto meglio di me, e quindi non punta al mio capitale, che se fra l'altro mi separassi, si eroderebbe inesorabilmete.

A te, grazie per la lucida analisi, atutti grazie per il tempo che mi avete dedicato
Luca54


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> L'età ha un peso anche a seconda di quella che ci si ritrova. Che se una di 20 si mette con uno di 40, fanno anche a tempo ad invecchiare insieme e ad accettarsi quando la differenza diventa oggettivamente un peso. Tuo padre ha trovato una badante, mica una fidanzata....
> 
> Tu ti metteresti adesso, alla tua età, con una di 20 anni più vecchia?


Ma che domande fai?
Le donne invecchiano, gli uomini maturano...  :facepalm:
Purtroppo sono più le donne giovani che riescono a trovare attraenti gli uomini vecchi del contrario.
Io non capisco nessuna delle situazioni.
Poi più invecchio più sono consapevole che ho sempre avuto ragione e trovo ancora più sballate le coppie con differenza di età.
Il passato va raccontato ai figli, in una coppia va condiviso.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io con una di 20 anni più giovane:carneval:. Il problema eventualmente nel mio caso sarebbe suo, non mio.
> Non so: in famiglia anche mio zio si è sposato a 70 anni, con una di 20 anni più giovane.
> Non è l'unico, tra i miei parenti. Ho quasi la sensazione che sia un'abitudine.
> Se a loro è andata bene, non vedo il problema.
> D'altronde anche l'amante di mia moglie aveva quasi 12 anni in più di lei. E non credo affatto che in lui abbia trovato la figura del padre, ha trovato altro. La storia dell'età è un problema per chi se lo fa, non per chi lo accetta e vive la storia con quella persona.





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Bravo l'età percepita dal vivo è altra.


Credeteci


----------



## twinpeaks (27 Settembre 2017)

Luca54 ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per il tuo commento, estremamente pulito, chiaro e sintetico, hai dato voce, nero su bianco ai miei pensieri, e alle possibili vie d'uscita.
> 
> Ti ringrazio perchè non hai voluto calcare la mano sulla leicita o meno della mia azione, come invece altri hanno fatto, anche se non necessario, lo sapevo già da me , e non sono qui perchè cerco una giustificazione o un'assoluzione, che già da solo non mi dò, ma per avere risposte come la tua, che certo non danno la soluzione, quella la devo trovare io, ma aprono uno squarcio di lucidità, nella mia attuale situazione mentale.
> 
> ...


Di niente. Non hai "fatto una cazzata immane". Innamorarsi di una donna non è una cazzata immane, a qualsiasi età. Tolstoj, che non era un coglione, è morto di freddo e di strapazzi in una stazioncina mentre correva dietro a una donna, a più di ottant'anni. La donna aveva sedici anni, se n'era innamorato corrispondendo con lei. 
Poi innamorarsi di una donna può far fare "cazzate immani", e sicuramente distruggere una famiglia, spezzare il rapporto con la compagna di una vita e compromettere il rapporto con i figli, che dura anche dopo la tua morte, è una cazzata immane. 
Se riesci a non farla e a non passare il resto della tua vita a rimpiangere di non averla fatta, avvelenando con il risentimento te stesso i tuoi cari, è sicuramente meglio non farla. Ti suggerirei di cercar di capire fino a che punto tua moglie sospetta della tua relazione. Se la guardi bene negli occhi probabilmente lo intuisci. Una volta che hai capito questo, penso che tutto ti risulterà più chiaro. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

noa ha detto:


> Partiamo da una domanda ….come sei messo economicamente? Sicuro che la tua “fidanzata” non sia interessata all’aspetto economico?


Ci avevo pensato pure io.....A meno che il nostro sia un Richard Gere de noiartri......


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E chi dice che non siano una risorsa. Quello che vorrei leggere e altro. Non voglio leggere giustificazioni vorrei leggere la verità.  Mio marito non mi scopa bene ed ha l'ucello piccolo e sono andato a letto con un nero che ha un perno di 40 cm.  Questo lo accetto. Le giustificazioni non le acetto. La filosofia non l'aceto.  Voglio la verità. So che è difficile. Si raccontano le storielle per farci stare meglio. E basta con questa ipocrisia.


Ecco queste cose (per me ridicole) spiegano cosa ti brucia dentro, ma sono basate su una idea di confronto che è del tutto sbagliata per comprendere il tradimento.
Lo capisco perché è il primo pensiero del tradito, ma è sbagliata. È come voler misurare l'acqua con il metro.
Nessuno tradisce perché confronta il partner con il/la possibile amante e preferisce il/la secondo/a.
Se così fosse tutti lascerebbero il partner storico per il nuovo e avresti ragione a parlare che è solo una questione di coraggio o vigliaccheria o, peggio, di convenienza.
Sono persone DIVERSE per le quali si provano cose DIVERSE.
Ma chiunque abbia avuto almeno due storie, fossero anche due flirt alle medie, sa che con persone diverse ci si sente diversi e si provano cose diverse.
Ma è diverso anche andare in bicicletta e andare in auto o mangiare i ravioli o gli gnocchi.
 Se accetti questo, un sollievo per il tradito, puoi poi capire non solo meglio te stesso e la tua vicenda, ma anche gli altri.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Spiega che questo è interessante.


 :sbatti:


----------



## twinpeaks (27 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che domande fai?
> Le donne invecchiano, gli uomini maturano...  :facepalm:
> *Purtroppo sono più le donne giovani che riescono a trovare attraenti gli uomini vecchi del contr*ario.
> Io non capisco nessuna delle situazioni.
> ...


E' sempre stato e sempre sarà così, perchè nell'attrazione erotica della donna per l'uomo entreranno sempre le caratteristiche paterne della forza e della protezione (con il loro rovescio della medaglia di violenza e aggressione, più meno latente o esplicito).
Il matrimonio serve (serviva) soprattutto a proteggere la donna proprio da questa dinamica, inevitabile e perenne:  il periodo in cui la donna è più desiderabile per l'uomo è breve, il periodo in cui l'uomo è desiderabile per la donna è lungo. Sul mercato erotico, la donna è in vantaggio sull'uomo fino a trent'anni (prolungabili con le cure del corpo ma non all'infinito). Dopo, è in vantaggio l'uomo, specie se si è affermato socialmente. Nell'attuale regime di democrazia erotica, che vuol dire mercato libero dell'attrazione e del desiderio ("L'estensione del dominio della lotta" di Houllebecq) la fragilità del matrimonio svantaggia due categorie di persone: gli uomini non affermati socialmente, e le donne non più giovani. Il matrimonio indissolubile - un regime per così dire non liberista e non democratico, ma protezionista e monarchico - protegge la donna non più giovane dalle conseguenze sociali della sua perdita di desiderabilità.


----------



## Divì (27 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> E' sempre stato e sempre sarà così, perchè nell'attrazione erotica della donna per l'uomo entreranno sempre le caratteristiche paterne della forza e della protezione (con il loro rovescio della medaglia di violenza e aggressione, più meno latente o esplicito).
> Il matrimonio serve (serviva) soprattutto a proteggere la donna proprio da questa dinamica, inevitabile e perenne:  il periodo in cui la donna è più desiderabile per l'uomo è breve, il periodo in cui l'uomo è desiderabile per la donna è lungo. Sul mercato erotico, la donna è in vantaggio sull'uomo fino a trent'anni (prolungabili con le cure del corpo ma non all'infinito). Dopo, è in vantaggio l'uomo, specie se si è affermato socialmente. Nell'attuale regime di democrazia erotica, che vuol dire mercato libero dell'attrazione e del desiderio ("L'estensione del dominio della lotta" di Houllebecq) la fragilità del matrimonio svantaggia due categorie di persone: gli uomini non affermati socialmente, e le donne non più giovani. Il matrimonio indissolubile - un regime per così dire non liberista e non democratico, ma protezionista e monarchico - protegge la donna non più giovane dalle conseguenze sociali della sua perdita di desiderabilità.


Crudele ma ahimè molto realistico ......


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> E' sempre stato e sempre sarà così, perchè nell'attrazione erotica della donna per l'uomo entreranno sempre le caratteristiche paterne della forza e della protezione (con il loro rovescio della medaglia di violenza e aggressione, più meno latente o esplicito).
> Il matrimonio serve (serviva) soprattutto a proteggere la donna proprio da questa dinamica, inevitabile e perenne:  il periodo in cui la donna è più desiderabile per l'uomo è breve, il periodo in cui l'uomo è desiderabile per la donna è lungo. Sul mercato erotico, la donna è in vantaggio sull'uomo fino a trent'anni (prolungabili con le cure del corpo ma non all'infinito). Dopo, è in vantaggio l'uomo, specie se si è affermato socialmente. Nell'attuale regime di democrazia erotica, che vuol dire mercato libero dell'attrazione e del desiderio ("L'estensione del dominio della lotta" di Houllebecq) la fragilità del matrimonio svantaggia due categorie di persone: gli uomini non affermati socialmente, e le donne non più giovani. Il matrimonio indissolubile - un regime per così dire non liberista e non democratico, ma protezionista e monarchico - protegge la donna non più giovane dalle conseguenze sociali della sua perdita di desiderabilità.


Non è così per tutte e tutti.
Io un uomo paterno non lo sopporto (è noto che per farmi partire l'embolo basta citarmi la canzone di Battiato "La cura") e comunque sono stata oggetto di desiderio di uomini con mogli molto più giovani e attraenti di me. Evidentemente ci sono anche uomini che sono attratti da altro, magari dal materno


----------



## danny (27 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credeteci





stany ha detto:


> Ci avevo pensato pure io.....A meno che il nostro sia un Richard Gere de noiartri......


Per arrivare a un risultato, qualunque esso sia, è fondamentale credere di poterlo raggiungere.
Ritengo che il principale ostacolo nel raggiungimento di qualsiasi obiettivo sia dentro noi.
Non occorre essere Richard Gere per fare innamorare una donna di 20 anni più giovane, e neppure avere tanti soldi o chissà che altro, neppure a 63 anni. 
A volte basta soltanto sapersi mettere in gioco nel miglior modo possibile, non nascondendo quelle che sono le proprie caratteristiche nel tentativo di emulare modelli che non ci appartengono rischiando di finire nel ridicolo.
Se si hanno 63 anni bisogna saper dare quello che una persona matura di quell'età sa offrire di diverso rispetto a uno più giovane. 
Da mio padre, che nella vita credo abbia avuto un numero di storie vicino al centinaio, ho imparato invece il valore dell'intraprendenza, che è quello che gli ha permesso a quasi 70 anni di avere al suo fianco una donna più giovane e graziosa pur non essendo bello, ricco e simpatico dopo aver finito la storia con quella precedente. Lamentarsi di non essere all'altezza di qualsiasi obiettivo ci condanna a non raggiungerlo mai.
Da mia madre ho imparato che ci si può risposare anche da divorziate con un figlio con un uomo di 7 anni più giovane e vagamente somigliante (qualche anno fa) a Richard Gere a detta di tanti che lo conoscono.
Dai miei zii che si possono fare coppie appaganti anche in età matura e con persone sensibilmente più giovani.
Questo perché quando ci si separa o si entra in crisi specialmente dopo i 35/40 (o ancor più se si cerca un amante) affannarsi a cercare SOLO tra le persone coetanee è un compito frustrante e fortemente limitante, in quanto nella maggior parte dei casi si trovano persone appartenenti allo stesso giro, con conoscenze comuni, già impegnate o assolutamente restie a qualsiasi impegno.
Ampliando il range dell'età ovviamente le possibilità di entrare in contatto con persone interessanti aumentano.


----------



## danny (27 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> E' sempre stato e sempre sarà così, perchè nell'attrazione erotica della donna per l'uomo entreranno sempre le caratteristiche paterne della forza e della protezione (con il loro rovescio della medaglia di violenza e aggressione, più meno latente o esplicito).
> Il matrimonio serve (serviva) soprattutto a proteggere la donna proprio da questa dinamica, inevitabile e perenne:  il periodo in cui la donna è più desiderabile per l'uomo è breve, il periodo in cui l'uomo è desiderabile per la donna è lungo. Sul mercato erotico, la donna è in vantaggio sull'uomo fino a trent'anni (prolungabili con le cure del corpo ma non all'infinito). Dopo, è in vantaggio l'uomo, specie se si è affermato socialmente. Nell'attuale regime di democrazia erotica, che vuol dire mercato libero dell'attrazione e del desiderio ("L'estensione del dominio della lotta" di Houllebecq) la fragilità del matrimonio svantaggia due categorie di persone: gli uomini non affermati socialmente, e le donne non più giovani. Il matrimonio indissolubile - un regime per così dire non liberista e non democratico, ma protezionista e monarchico - protegge la donna non più giovane dalle conseguenze sociali della sua perdita di desiderabilità.


Riflessione interessante.
Mi piace molto Houllebecq.


----------



## twinpeaks (27 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è così per tutte e tutti.
> Io un uomo paterno non lo sopporto (è noto che per farmi partire l'embolo basta citarmi la canzone di Battiato "La cura") e comunque sono stata oggetto di desiderio di uomini con mogli molto più giovani e attraenti di me. Evidentemente ci sono anche uomini che sono attratti da altro, magari dal materno


Ma certo, parlo in generale.


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco queste cose (per me ridicole) spiegano cosa ti brucia dentro, ma sono basate su una idea di confronto che è del tutto sbagliata per comprendere il tradimento.
> Lo capisco perché è il primo pensiero del tradito, ma è sbagliata. È come voler misurare l'acqua con il metro.
> Nessuno tradisce perché confronta il partner con il/la possibile amante e preferisce il/la secondo/a.
> Se così fosse tutti lascerebbero il partner storico per il nuovo e avresti ragione a parlare che è solo una questione di coraggio o vigliaccheria o, peggio, di convenienza.
> ...


Brunetta tutto condivisibile (in parte per la verità ), ma hai provato un emozione diversa dal tuo attuale compagno compagna. A me basta questo per chiuderla li. Torna pure da chi ti ha fatto provare queste emozioni. Tu stessa hai lasciato tuo marito. Potevi tenetelo anche se ha provato nuove emozioni. Aggiungo e ripeto che io non voglio comprendere il tradimento, non ha nulla da comprendere. So gli errori che non devo più fare a causa del tradimento.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Brunetta tutto condivisibile (in parte per la verità ), ma hai provato un emozione diversa dal tuo attuale compagno compagna. A me basta questo per chiuderla li. Torna pure da chi ti ha fatto provare queste emozioni. Tu stessa hai lasciato tuo marito. Potevi tenetelo anche se ha provato nuove emozioni.


Io l'ho lasciato di impulso perché sono una impulsiva e ho un'autostima che al confronto Sofia Loren si sente una nullità.
Ma non è detto che abbia fatto bene. 
Non è detto neanche che faccia bene chi fa il contrario.
Dipende.
Però lasciare non guarisce la ferita narcisistica.
Il lavoro per capire va fatto lo stesso.
E le risposte che ti dai tu servono solo a dividere i giusti dai dannati, ma questo spetta a qualcun altro e alla fine dei giorni.


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io l'ho lasciato di impulso perché sono una impulsiva e ho un'autostima che al confronto Sofia Loren si sente una nullità.
> Ma non è detto che abbia fatto bene.
> Non è detto neanche che faccia bene chi fa il contrario.
> Dipende.
> ...


Bello il finale . Brunetta scusa se lo ripeto, io non voglio cercare di capire un tradimento, e ripeto che un tradimento non ha giustificazioni ne comprensione, perché non ne ha. Quello che ho fatto è capire me stesso , gli errori che ho fatto e migliorare me stesso ( o peggiorare chi lo sà ).


----------



## Foglia (27 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credeteci


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Come io do il mio. Hai smesso di essere assolutista perché essendo una tradititrice che  a trovaro atrazione verso un altro uomo , non puoi più esserlo perché ora ti è scomodo.


Dibatte dibatte farfalla....si confronta con quelli che la pensano come lei .. .capito bene?
Se sei per i diritti dei neri non frequenti il KKK.....


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> questo è ascoltare


Chi è la camicia?


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Chi è la camicia?


Rischi di tirare fuori un altro casino.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Bello il finale . Brunetta scusa se lo ripeto, io non voglio cercare di capire un tradimento, e ripeto che un tradimento non ha giustificazioni ne comprensione, perché non ne ha. Quello che ho fatto è capire me stesso , gli errori che ho fatto e migliorare me stesso ( o peggiorare chi lo sà ).


E invece lo devi capire se non vuoi vedere errori, ad esempio, dove possono non esserci.


----------



## arula (27 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> E' sempre stato e sempre sarà così, perchè nell'attrazione erotica della donna per l'uomo entreranno sempre le caratteristiche paterne della forza e della protezione (con il loro rovescio della medaglia di violenza e aggressione, più meno latente o esplicito).
> Il matrimonio serve (serviva) soprattutto a proteggere la donna proprio da questa dinamica, inevitabile e perenne:  il periodo in cui la donna è più desiderabile per l'uomo è breve, il periodo in cui l'uomo è desiderabile per la donna è lungo. Sul mercato erotico, la donna è in vantaggio sull'uomo fino a trent'anni (prolungabili con le cure del corpo ma non all'infinito). Dopo, è in vantaggio l'uomo, specie se si è affermato socialmente. Nell'attuale regime di democrazia erotica, che vuol dire mercato libero dell'attrazione e del desiderio ("L'estensione del dominio della lotta" di Houllebecq) la fragilità del matrimonio svantaggia due categorie di persone: gli uomini non affermati socialmente, e le donne non più giovani. Il matrimonio indissolubile - un regime per così dire non liberista e non democratico, ma protezionista e monarchico - protegge la donna non più giovane dalle conseguenze sociali della sua perdita di desiderabilità.


ti odio


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sono sereno con mia moglie esattamente come lo ero prima.
> Ho una maggiore conoscenza di lei e una migliore conoscenza di me stesso.
> Sono rimasto perché non avevo alcuna intenzione di andarmene.
> Lei pure.
> ...


Charlize Theron,la colomba e Danny.....
Senza offesa eh!


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E chi dice che non siano una risorsa. Quello che vorrei leggere e altro. Non voglio leggere giustificazioni vorrei leggere la verità.  Mio marito non mi scopa bene ed ha l'ucello piccolo e sono andato a letto con un nero che ha un perno di 40 cm.  Questo lo accetto. Le giustificazioni non le acetto. La filosofia non l'aceto.  Voglio la verità. So che è difficile. Si raccontano le storielle per farci stare meglio. E basta con questa ipocrisia.


Dai Mat....adesso ti diranno come a Trilobita che ce l'hai piccolo....


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E invece lo devi capire se non vuoi vedere errori, ad esempio, dove possono non esserci.


I miei errori li ho capiti e come dicevo prima ci sto lavorando sopra.


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Dai Mat....adesso ti diranno come a Trilobita che ce l'hai piccolo....


Veramente mi è stato già detto, mi hanno anche chiesto se fossi una donna o anche gay.


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Condivido i tuoi pensieri e lo sai, pero' flammare cosi' non ha senso e diluisce il senso del thread. Sappiamo entrambi che non riusciremo mai a cambiare la mente di un traditore, ne a bucare la bolla dove secondo lui ha ragione.
> 
> Come ha detto qualcun altro, usa i traditori per capire il loro mondo e crescere come persona. Il mondo e' una merda e ci sono persone di merda, pero' purtroppo non possiamo farci niente. Tantovale approfittare di loro.


Minchia....si vede che tua moglie ciaveva i soldi!


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Insane condivido quanto hai scritto al 100% non pensavo di flammare ma di conversare, ma se  anche tu lo reputi così allora mi ritiro nelle mie stanze . Di traditori ne ho già abbastanza e ho capito molto su di loro.


Che son facce di merda? 
"Dipende"....


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E se questa non è la verità?
> Decidi tu cosa lo è?


Magari non è proprio John Holmes , ma non gli tira più come una volta....


----------



## insane (27 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Minchia....si vede che tua moglie ciaveva i soldi!


lol si magari, se ne avesse avuti piu' di me avrei attuato il piano "figliodiputtana 1.0" e l'avrei prosciugata


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> ihihihi
> che bellini
> voi con la vostra nemesi
> sta cosa delle dimensioni vi ossessiona liberatevi
> ...


Su di un'isola deserta, sceglieresti il sommo poeta, ma impotente,oppure il Carunchio della situazione?


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> rosso
> Persone di merda te lo puoi tenere


Non tutti...."dipende"!


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> chevvordi' rosso? hai le mestruazioni?


Ci sta niente da fa: tradito vs traditore...
E io dico: "dipende".....(anzi l'ha detto qualcuno qui)
Dipende dal  ruolo in cui ci si trova.....


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E no. ha diritto di farsi la sua idea ma non può sapere se è la verità
> Quella che hai scritto può essere la verità per qualcuno e per altri no


L'unica verità sono le CORNAAAAAAA....


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Spiega che questo è interessante.


Qiando non funziona l'uccello sono "accettate" anche le mani...


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma dai un tradito cosa pensa di un traditore?


Che è diversamente figlio legittimo.. .


----------



## danny (27 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Charlize Theron,la colomba e Danny.....
> Senza offesa eh!


Per carità.
Non l'ho neanche capita.


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci provo io poi vediamo se coincide con quello che pensa [MENTION=7192]arula[/MENTION]
> Su di me ha molto presa come mi parli, cosa mi dici, cosa stimola la mia fantasia, come usi le mani anche solo per sfiorarmi ecc ecc. Le dimensioni del pisello non sono una cosa di cui mi preoccupo o a cui penso. Prima arriva tutto quello elencato prima


Prima
...ma se DOPO ti aspetta una salamella di cinghiale.....Meglio um bel cotechino,no?


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Aspetta che me lo salvo e lo tengo di ricordo


Brava, così non ti scordi e non pensi solo al cotechino....


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mat.. la verità non sempre è quella che chi come noi ha subito il tradimento, ha anticipatamente e arbitrariamente stabilito.
> 
> La verità c'è l'ha in tasca chi ha agito.
> 
> ...


Vanno ascoltate prima o dopo le corna?
Non ricordo che mi avesse detto :"Caro,se non mi ascolti mi scopo qualcuno in giro"....


----------



## arula (27 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Su di un'isola deserta, sceglieresti il sommo poeta, ma impotente,oppure il Carunchio della situazione?


vai di bench mark
l'uso della parola va da dante a un pappagallo
e anche l'uso degli strumenti di natura va da un acrobata a 'fantozzi'
una sana via di mezzo no?

ho solo detto che la lunghezza non è così importante come voi pensate
(non ho mai sentito al bar o in palestra donne dire "ce l'aveva 40 cm spettacolo, almeno non quelle che frequento io")

non lungo che tocchi non larg.....
ve la devo dire tutta?


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> "Dimmi l'amante con cui mi hai tradito e ti dirò chi sei"
> 
> Il tradimento, essendo una scelta slegata dai vincoli che incombono nella scelta di un coniuge, mostra, nella figura dell'amante, l'indole della persona con cui stiamo accanto.
> Serve anche al marito per capire chi ha accanto e cosa le è mancato.


Cioè
...se era un imbianchino,allora così.....se era un professore universitario,cosà!
...Troppo difficile:sempre xoccola è!


----------



## danny (27 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> vai di bench mark
> l'uso della parola va da dante a un pappagallo
> e anche l'uso degli strumenti di natura va da un acrobata a 'fantozzi'
> una sana via di mezzo no?
> ...


... che poi statisticamente l'80% per cento degli uomini ce l'ha lungo uguale o suppergiù uguale.
Pochissimi minidotati e altrettanto pochi megadotati a costituire il restante ipotetico 20%.
Quindi sono tutte questioni veramente inutili.


----------



## JON (27 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> vai di bench mark
> l'uso della parola va da dante a un pappagallo
> e anche l'uso degli strumenti di natura va da un acrobata a 'fantozzi'
> una sana via di mezzo no?
> ...


Si, pubblichiamo il bench mark.


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> le parole: il top è un misto fra affabulatore, con la battuta pronta e il sottinteso all'uscio e il misterioso un po distaccato; non falso si vede subito deve essere molto autentico o sembrarlo davvero tanto che lo sgamiamo subito altrimenti
> 
> le mani: sfiorare, accarezzare per caso in maniera serena , ci sono parti del corpo di una donna spesso inesplorate che sortiscono soluzioni molte più intense di un atto in se
> 
> se usate quanto spiegato con qualcuna voglio il copyright ahahahahhahah


Allora fai un manuale e distribuisci le copie.....che così risparmio i soldi dell'operazione per ingrossarmi la fava.....
(se bastano due battute ed un grattino sulla schiena!)


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Allora fai un manuale e distribuisci le copie.....che così risparmio i soldi dell'operazione per ingrossarmi la fava.....
> (se bastano due battute ed un grattino sulla schiena!)


Alla prima bastano,pensandoci....
Ma dalla seconda volta le barzellette ed i grattini
....mah! No, meglio che io risparmi per l'operazione......


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E chi dice che non siano una risorsa. Quello che vorrei leggere e altro. Non voglio leggere giustificazioni vorrei leggere la verità.  Mio marito non mi scopa bene ed ha l'ucello piccolo e sono andato a letto con un nero che ha un perno di 40 cm.  Questo lo accetto. Le giustificazioni non le acetto. La filosofia non l'aceto.  Voglio la verità. So che è difficile. Si raccontano le storielle per farci stare meglio. E basta con questa ipocrisia.


Se confondi il termine 'spiegazione' col termine 'giustificazione' non ci arriverai mai temo...


----------



## Skorpio (27 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Vanno ascoltate prima o dopo le corna?
> Non ricordo che mi avesse detto :"Caro,se non mi ascolti mi scopo qualcuno in giro"....


Io ricordo che qui recentemente è stato scritto "caro, se continua così mi faccio l'amante"

Io penso che vadano ascoltate sempre

E non sempre si è pronti ad ascoltare, specialmente quando l'ascoltare è solo un aspettare la fine, per poi piu o meno dire: "si vabbè ma son tutte stronzate, sei una carogna e basta."

Quello non sarebbe ascoltare, ma "sopportare" in attesa di dire "le cose giuste"

Io l'ho ascoltata... E ho apprezzato varie cose. Pur nel dolore.

Ecco.. prima di ascoltare, credo sia il caso di ascoltare il proprio dolore, e poi quando ha finito, congedarlo.

E non portaselo a spasso per la vita.

Non sono compagni di viaggio entusiasmanti, il dolore e altri "compari" del nostro spirito


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se confondi il termine 'spiegazione' col termine 'giustificazione' non ci arriverai mai temo...


Jim ma sinceramente, ma quale diavolo di spiegazione ci può mai essere? Ti scopi un altro/a per settimane, mesi e anni e vuoi spiegare qualcosa? Ma sei serio?


----------



## JON (27 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Alla prima bastano,pensandoci....
> Ma dalla seconda volta le barzellette ed i grattini
> *....mah! No, meglio che io risparmi per l'operazione*......


Scusa, ma risparmia per qualcos'altro no? Non ce lo sai che quello è un pozzo senza fondo?


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> L'amante di mia moglie era un gran piacione, gran chiacchierone (ma pessima ascoltatore), gioviale, pieno di sé, banale e stucchevole nelle frasi d'amore (accenni a caminetti, canzoncine italiane datate e robe simili), donnaiolo impenitente, non bellissimo ma molto ben dotato, sicuramente, con alle spalle una carriera di parecchie decine di storie con donne anche molto belle. In più, disposto a farsi 450 km per andare a trovare mia moglie e a prometterle di sposarla se mi lasciava.
> Cosa che non è accaduta.
> Quando l'ho visto mi son detto "Ma che c'entra questo con mia moglie?".
> Tale fu la sorpresa, perché molti suoi comportamenti erano aspetti che mia moglie non apprezzava e criticava in altri.
> Non fu solo sesso, perché a causa della distanza passavano parecchio tempo a conversare al telefono.


Sempre lì vai a finire: sulle dimensioni.....per quello aspettava....
Come quel nero appena uscito dal mare ....una donna disse all'amica: che bigolo!
Lui sentì e ripose: ê bigolo perché è bagnato!


----------



## JON (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Jim ma sinceramente, ma quale diavolo di spiegazione ci può mai essere? Ti scopi un altro/a per settimane, mesi e anni e vuoi spiegare qualcosa? Ma sei serio?


Ma dopo che una ti ha tradito e ritradito, cos'altro deve dirti? La verità?
La verità è che è andata con l'altro perché era tutta "vita". Non ci sarebbe nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io adoro fare i massaggi...


Si però.....usa anche l'arnese....altrimenti tu massaggi e qualcun altro inforna....
(chiedo scusa ma oggi mi sento particolarmente dissacrante e sarcastico:^ciò che dico vale anche per me! Però anche per i massaggi le ho detto di rivolgersi altrove...)


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Jim ma sinceramente, ma quale diavolo di spiegazione ci può mai essere? Ti scopi un altro/a per settimane, mesi e anni e vuoi spiegare qualcosa? Ma sei serio?


Ho notato che confondi concettualmente due nozioni simili ma NON uguali.
Uno può 'spiegare' cosa lo ha spinto a tradirti ma non per questo vuol 'giustificare' quello che ha fatto.
Quando io ho tradito ho 'spiegato' perchè l'ho fatto senza accampare scuse (=giustificare).
Anch'io, come te, odio l'ipocrisia di chi si nasconde dietro mille cazzate cercando, chissà poi perchè, di giustificare quello che ha fatto. L'ho sempre trovato un modo idiota e totalmente irrispettoso nei confronti del tradito. 
Ma questo non significa che uno non possa spiegarti le SUE ragioni. 
Che potrai comprendere o meno, potrai condividere o meno.
C'è SEMPRE un motivo e quindi c'è SEMPRE una spiegazione.


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> ahahahah non avevo dubbi


Sfotti?


----------



## arula (27 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Sfotti?


non ha detto niente lui che fai ti offendi te? ^-^


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> del resto agli uomini piacciono le belle donne
> a noi piacciono quelli con una certa posizione sociale
> non ci vedo del marcio ora che ho più compleanni sulle spalle


No
...solo che la bellezza agisce sull'istinto e sull'attrazione direttamente sul cervello....mentre il conto in banca è una conseguenza: non è la stessa cosa !!!


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ricordo che qui recentemente è stato scritto "caro, se continua così mi faccio l'amante"


Dove ?


----------



## Skorpio (27 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Dove ?


All'interno di questo 3d

Scritto da chi lo ha aperto, circa una esternazione della sua compagna

http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/25185-saluti-e


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco queste cose (per me ridicole) spiegano cosa ti brucia dentro, ma sono basate su una idea di confronto che è del tutto sbagliata per comprendere il tradimento.
> Lo capisco perché è il primo pensiero del tradito, ma è sbagliata. È come voler misurare l'acqua con il metro.
> Nessuno tradisce perché confronta il partner con il/la possibile amante e preferisce il/la secondo/a.
> Se così fosse tutti lascerebbero il partner storico per il nuovo e avresti ragione a parlare che è solo una questione di coraggio o vigliaccheria o, peggio, di convenienza.
> ...


Peccato allora  che non sia accettata la poligamia !


----------



## JON (27 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> No
> ...solo che la bellezza agisce sull'istinto e sull'attrazione direttamente sul cervello....mentre il conto in banca è una conseguenza: non è la stessa cosa !!!


Questa è una cazzata però. Sono entrambi fattori che agiscono sull'istinto. Al limite puoi preferirne uno all'altro.


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Per arrivare a un risultato, qualunque esso sia, è fondamentale credere di poterlo raggiungere.
> Ritengo che il principale ostacolo nel raggiungimento di qualsiasi obiettivo sia dentro noi.
> Non occorre essere Richard Gere per fare innamorare una donna di 20 anni più giovane, e neppure avere tanti soldi o chissà che altro, neppure a 63 anni.
> A volte basta soltanto sapersi mettere in gioco nel miglior modo possibile, non nascondendo quelle che sono le proprie caratteristiche nel tentativo di emulare modelli che non ci appartengono rischiando di finire nel ridicolo.
> ...


Insomma....hai avuto una scuola familiare invidiabile; allora mi sembri la pecora nera....


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Ma dopo che una ti ha tradito e ritradito, cos'altro deve dirti? La verità?
> La verità è che è andata con l'altro perché era tutta "vita". Non ci sarebbe nulla da aggiungere.


Esatto, quindi ognuno per cazzi suoi e scopati pure chi vuoi. Non sono spiegazioni ma giustificazioni e dopo che l'ho ripetuto 1000 volte ora basta.


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Per carità.
> Non l'ho neanche capita.


Colomba: Uccello della pace
Charlize: La pace dell'uccello
Danny: L'uccello in pace....
Dai è vecchissima.


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ho notato che confondi concettualmente due nozioni simili ma NON uguali.
> Uno può 'spiegare' cosa lo ha spinto a tradirti ma non per questo vuol 'giustificare' quello che ha fatto.
> Quando io ho tradito ho 'spiegato' perchè l'ho fatto senza accampare scuse (=giustificare).
> Anch'io, come te, odio l'ipocrisia di chi si nasconde dietro mille cazzate cercando, chissà poi perchè, di giustificare quello che ha fatto. L'ho sempre trovato un modo idiota e totalmente irrispettoso nei confronti del tradito.
> ...


Dai Jim che non credi nemmeno tu a quello che hai scritto. Continui ad arrampicarti sui vetri. Spiegazioni, spiegazioni magari in ginocchio con le lacrime da coccodrillo e battendosi un pugno al petto.


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> ... che poi statisticamente l'80% per cento degli uomini ce l'ha lungo uguale o suppergiù uguale.
> Pochissimi minidotati e altrettanto pochi megadotati a costituire il restante ipotetico 20%.
> Quindi sono tutte questioni veramente inutili.


Se tuo padre ha avuto cento donne, ed ora ne ha una con vent'anni in meno,allora ce l'ha come Rocco Siffredi...eh.eh...eh.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Su di un'isola deserta, sceglieresti il sommo poeta, ma impotente,oppure il Carunchio della situazione?


Io il sommo poeta.
Per questo sono single.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Dai Jim che non credi nemmeno tu a quello che hai scritto. Continui ad arrampicarti sui vetri. Spiegazioni, spiegazioni magari in ginocchio con le lacrime da coccodrillo e battendosi un pugno al petto.


Vabbè, se non ci arrivi non è colpa mia...
'Spiegazione' può anche essere : 'volevo scoparmelo perchè mi attizzava un casino' eh...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Peccato allora  che non sia accettata la poligamia !


...o la poliandria.

Rimango sempre stupita quando si traggono conclusioni che nulla hanno a che fare con le mia affermazioni.
Ho spiegato che non ci si può mettere con il metro a misurare l'acqua.
Non ho detto e non è corretto dedurlo che sia necessario o auspicabile dover vivere tutte le relazioni possibili.
Ogni atto umano è il frutto di una scelta e ogni scelta è una rinuncia al resto.
L'educazione alla rinuncia fa parte di tutte le religioni, ma anche di ogni etica, ma persino delle buone regole per mantenersi in salute o nel peso forma.
Ciò non toglie che sia da capire che scegliere i ravioli non significa che gli spaghetti ci fanno schifo.
E non ha senso che gli spaghetti si sentano una schifezza.
Possono scegliere, anche loro, se essere nel menù o no di chi ama cambiare.


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Vabbè, se non ci arrivi non è colpa mia...
> 'Spiegazione' può anche essere : 'volevo scoparmelo perchè mi attizzava un casino' eh...


È sarebbe l'unica spiegazione è verità. Tutto il resto, mi sentivo solo/a, eri brutto/a è cattivo/a, quando dormi russi, non mi consideravi piu ecc... sono GIUSTIFICAZIONI del cazz. E se le spacci per spiegazioni mi fai incazzare ancora di più. Dimmele prima queste cose  no dopo che ti ho beccato e partono tutti i melodrammi e cavolate varie. E solo dopo scopri l'ammmmore per il tradito.


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Settembre 2017)

Luca54 ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per il tuo commento, estremamente pulito, chiaro e sintetico, hai dato voce, nero su bianco ai miei pensieri, e alle possibili vie d'uscita.
> 
> Ti ringrazio perchè non hai voluto calcare la mano sulla leicita o meno della mia azione, come invece altri hanno fatto, anche se non necessario, lo sapevo già da me , e non sono qui perchè cerco una giustificazione o un'assoluzione, che già da solo non mi dò, ma per avere risposte come la tua, che certo non danno la soluzione, quella la devo trovare io, ma aprono uno squarcio di lucidità, nella mia attuale situazione mentale.
> 
> ...


Tu hai fatto la cazzata e noi diciamo cazzate?
Ho la tua stessa età con figli e nipoti e ti dico che se vai con la "fidanzatina" sei un coglione, tanto per usare un eufemismo.


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credeteci


Orca la maîtresse si è fatta viva con me. Alleluia


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Tu hai fatto la cazzata e noi diciamo cazzate?
> Ho la tua stessa età con figli e nipoti e ti dico che se vai con la "fidanzatina" sei un coglione, tanto per usare un eufemismo.


Se hai fatto caso ha risposto solo all'unica persona che gli ha dato un minimo sostegno in quello che ha fatto.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> È sarebbe l'unica spiegazione è verità. Tutto il resto, mi sentivo solo/a, eri brutto/a è cattivo/a, quando dormi russi, non mi consideravi piu ecc... sono GIUSTIFICAZIONI del cazz. E se le spacci per spiegazioni mi fai incazzare ancora di più. Dimmele prima queste cose  no dopo che ti ho beccato e partono tutti i melodrammi e cavolate varie.


Nello sviluppo umano comprendere le relazioni di causa-effetto è una tappa importante.
Peccato che alcuni ricerchino legami di causa-effetto che non ci sono.
Lo fanno i superstiziosi che pensano che se non portano l'ombrello pioverà o viceversa, lo fanno coloro che se una volta gli è passato il mal di testa dopo essersi messa una maglietta bianca pensano che la maglietta sia un antidolorifico e lo fanno i traditori e perfino i traditi quando ostinatamente cercano una causa nella relazione o nel tradito. È una fesseria perché con ogni evidenza se una relazione facesse tanto schifo la cosa migliore sarebbe chiuderla piuttosto che far di tutto per tenerla in piedi avendo una nuova relazione e nascondendola.
Le ragioni sono nel traditore e non nel tradito.


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Se hai fatto caso ha risposto solo all'unica persona che gli ha dato un minimo sostegno in quello che ha fatto.


Appunto nulla togliere a twin, che è un signore, il ns. sempre coglione resta


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nello sviluppo umano comprendere le relazioni di causa-effetto è una tappa importante.
> Peccato che alcuni ricerchino legami di causa-effetto che non ci sono.
> Lo fanno i superstiziosi che pensano che se non portano l'ombrello pioverà o viceversa, lo fanno coloro che se una volta gli è passato il mal di testa dopo essersi messa una maglietta bianca pensano che la maglietta sia un antidolorifico e lo fanno i traditori e perfino i traditi quando ostinatamente cercano una causa nella relazione o nel tradito. È una fesseria perché con ogni evidenza se una relazione facesse tanto schifo la cosa migliore sarebbe chiuderla piuttosto che far di tutto per tenerla in piedi avendo una nuova relazione e nascondendola.
> Le ragioni sono nel traditore e non nel tradito.


Azz Brunetta condivido.


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Appunto nulla togliere a twin, che è un signore, il ns. sempre coglione resta


Mai detto che non lo sia.


----------



## twinpeaks (27 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> ti odio


Diceva Stendhal che "in democrazia non si può essere felici". La democrazia (tutti eguali) implica anche la concorrenza universale, tutti concorrenti di tutti su tutti i mercati, erotico compreso. Non solo: la concorrenza erotica si ibrida con la concorrenza sociale (l'amante vuole diventare anche moglie, e può diventarlo). Quindi, essere moglie in epoca democratica non mette più al riparo dalla concorrenza erotica, e perdere su quel mercato può comportare anche perdere sul mercato sociale, perdere il ruolo di moglie a vantaggio di una concorrente più giovane e bella. Lo stesso accadrà per l'uomo che può perdere il suo ruolo di marito (e anche di padre, cosa anche più seria) a vantaggio di un concorrente eroticamente più attraente, per esempio più affermato socialmente. 
That's all, folks.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Azz Brunetta condivido.


[video=youtube;YrLk4vdY28Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrLk4vdY28Q[/video]


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ricordo che qui recentemente è stato scritto "caro, se continua così mi faccio l'amante"
> 
> Io penso che vadano ascoltate sempre
> 
> ...


Vero, lo spunto me l'aveva dato,forse genericamente, bastava che io le avessi dato ascolto,meglio : le avessi fatto una domanda tipo "cosa non funziona e cosa posso fare?" . Ma non la feci....


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ricordo che qui recentemente è stato scritto "caro, se continua così mi faccio l'amante"
> 
> Io penso che vadano ascoltate sempre
> 
> ...


Vero, lo spunto me l'aveva dato,forse genericamente, bastava che io le avessi dato ascolto,meglio : le avessi fatto una domanda tipo "cosa non funziona e cosa posso fare?" . Ma non la feci....


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> non ha detto niente lui che fai ti offendi te? ^-^


Beh....sono invalse le battute su Danny.qui dentro; anch'io ne faccio.....nonostante la stima che ho per lui.
Oggi mi sento dissacrante e sarcastico....
Prendila come un'altra battuta....ed in effetti ci sta: come dicessero a me che non scopo mia moglie da tempo immemore ,alla quale (non è vero) pratico massaggi rilassanti compiacendomi nel farlo,che non si hanno  dubbi che me ne compiaccia; magari con una risatina finale....
Sarò prevenuto nel vedere dileggio gratuito in ogni dove... Ma sapete, noi cornuti abbiamo sempre le antenne allertate.


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Questa è una cazzata però. Sono entrambi fattori che agiscono sull'istinto. Al limite puoi preferirne uno all'altro.


No....l'avvenenza (sempre soggettiva) agisce in modo epidermico e quindi diretto ed incontrollabile; lo status che ci affascina anche ,forse, ma non attiene ai criteri selettivi immediati.....Se vedo una bella donna ,non conosciuta, che mi attizza, ciò prescinde dall'appartenenza che ha ad un determinato censo; semmai, la successiva scoperta delle sue potenzialità sociali ed economiche possono essere (non per me anzi... Ma non voglio fare un discorso maschilista) un valore aggiunto, ma anche costituire una difficoltà maggiore nell'ambito della competizione con gli altri maschi per "accaparrarmela" (visto che si parla di valori mercantili)....


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Dai Jim che non credi nemmeno tu a quello che hai scritto. Continui ad arrampicarti sui vetri. Spiegazioni, spiegazioni magari in ginocchio con le lacrime da coccodrillo e battendosi un pugno al petto.


Nel mio caso manco questo! In fondo ,mi rendo conto che il rapporto languiva da anni.Ma neppure questo è,e deve essere accettata come giustificazione o motivazione.Ma è sempre il solito discorso sull'assenza di chiarezza e correttezza!


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io il sommo poeta.
> Per questo sono single.


Ciascuno a casa propria eh!
Se c'è bisogno di realizzare prosaicamente qualcosa di concreto,allora ti rivolgi altrove. Anche qui,ciascuno a casa propria....Non male come sciupamaschi!


----------



## stany (27 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ...o la poliandria.
> 
> Rimango sempre stupita quando si traggono conclusioni che nulla hanno a che fare con le mia affermazioni.
> Ho spiegato che non ci si può mettere con il metro a misurare l'acqua.
> ...


Condivido tutto meno l'omissione della regola etica che sta a monte del tuo sensato discorso; appunto perché queste scelte sono contestualizzabili e quindi condizionate da leggi,dogmi,regole, norme e consuetudini, il discorso che fai applicato a me ,noi tutti  ,cittadini di "questo" stato, è anacronistico e non attendibile. Altrimenti si potrebbe sdoganare anche Charles Manson.....
Che poi la scelta non fatta contempli qualsivoglia possibilità atta a soddisfare le proprie esigenze e pulsioni crei problematiche ancora maggiori di quelle che già vi sono in un rapporto, deve essere atteso. È chiaro che ciascuno di noi ha dei limiti che ,però, dovrebbero essere contemperati con l'etica e la morale contingente. E quando ciò non succede ,ancorché parlare di libero arbitrio, si ravvisano egoismo e debolezza morale.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ciascuno a casa propria eh!
> Se c'è bisogno di realizzare prosaicamente qualcosa di concreto,allora ti rivolgi altrove. Anche qui,ciascuno a casa propria....Non male come sciupamaschi!


No. Intendevo che il sommo poeta non lo trovo e se lo trovassi probabilmente non vorrebbe me.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Condivido tutto meno l'omissione della regola etica che sta a monte del tuo sensato discorso; appunto perché queste scelte sono contestualizzabili e quindi condizionate da leggi,dogmi,regole, norme e consuetudini, il discorso che fai applicato a me ,noi tutti  ,cittadini di "questo" stato, è anacronistico e non attendibile. Altrimenti si potrebbe sdoganare anche Charles Manson.....
> Che poi la scelta non fatta contempli qualsivoglia possibilità atta a soddisfare le proprie esigenze e pulsioni crei problematiche ancora maggiori di quelle che già vi sono in un rapporto, deve essere atteso. È chiaro che ciascuno di noi ha dei limiti che ,però, dovrebbero essere contemperati con l'etica e la morale contingente. E quando ciò non succede ,ancorché parlare di libero arbitrio, si ravvisano egoismo e debolezza morale.


Credo che tu non mi abbia letto con attenzione.


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Settembre 2017)

Luca54 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> Racconto, brevemente, il motivo per cui sono qui, in cerca di consigli.
> 
> ...



Caro Luca, 
non so come aiutarti.
So solo dirti che hai fatto un grosso errore iniziando la storia e ormai é troppo tardi per evitare che qualcuno possa soffrire. 


Scenario 1: dici tutto a tua moglie e la lasci per l'amante. Tua moglie ti detesterà e butterà alle ortiche il bel ricordo che ha di te e degli anni passati insieme. Non rimarrà niente..solo rancore e odio. La farai sentire come una ciabatta vecchia, lasciata per una di 20 anni piu' giovane. Non lo supererà mai piu'. I figli vedranno soffrire la madre e ti detesteranno pure loro.

L'amante? (perché questo é) é certamente una persona instabile. Ci sono fior di trattati di psicologia che spiegano i tratti di chi si mette in storie come queste e non si tratta di persone troppo equilibrate. Certo, sarà al settimo celo..fino a che tu non avrai abbassato la dose di testosterone e comincerai a dare a lei la colpa per averti portato a frantumare il tuo passato.. E non pensare di organizzare tra lei e i tuoi figli i prossimi pranzi di natale...o di conservare uno straccio di amico (che certamente é amico della coppia e non solo tuo).. 

Up to you...
Capirei se detestassi la moglie... ma dici pure di amarla... 

Secondo me la scelta é alquanto semplice... ma io non sono te...


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Settembre 2017)

Luca54 ha detto:


> Il tradimento non è stato scoperto, e la storia continua, il fatto è che ci sto da schifo, perchè amo mia moglie, amo la donna con cui la tradisco, amo i miei figli.


Continua finché regge. Tanto una di 40 e spicci che va a letto con uno di 60 non è la ventenne che va a letto con il sessantenne. Fregatene E goditela. L'unica cosa fuori posto sono i tuoi sensi di colpa


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Continua finché regge. Tanto una di 40 e spicci che va a letto con uno di 60 non è la ventenne che va a letto con il sessantenne. Fregatene E goditela. L'unica cosa fuori posto sono i tuoi sensi di colpa



E quando non reggerà piu', caro Arcistufo?
Quando la moglie lo scoprirà (perché succedera!)

Ne sarà valsa la pena? Questa secondo me é la domanda che ci si dovrebbe fare..
Mah....


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Settembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> E quando non reggerà piu', caro Arcistufo?
> Quando la moglie lo scoprirà (perché succedera!)
> 
> Ne sarà valsa la pena? Questa secondo me é la domanda che ci si dovrebbe fare..
> Mah....


Se non è scemo non si farà pescare. L'età gioca nettamente a tuo favore. Sopra i 60 complicato pensare che ancora salti La cavallina


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Continua finché regge. Tanto una di 40 e spicci che va a letto con uno di 60 non è la ventenne che va a letto con il sessantenne. Fregatene E goditela. L'unica cosa fuori posto sono i tuoi sensi di colpa


Ma lucariello ama.... ama tutti. Ah l'ammore. Beata "gioventù "


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma lucariello ama.... ama tutti. Ah l'ammore. Beata "gioventù "


Amore e senso di colpa nella stessa frase mi puzzano. Se sei innamorato dei sensi di colpa te ne sbatti i coglioni


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Amore e senso di colpa nella stessa frase mi puzzano. Se sei innamorato dei sensi di colpa te ne sbatti i coglioni


Naaa. Un mio conoscente era separato viveva con la compagna e aveva l'amante. Mi diceva di amarle tutte e tre, io gli ripetevo tu te li chiavi tutte e tre, non mi parlare d'amore: era un coglione doc ci credeva d'avvero.


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Si però.....usa anche l'arnese....altrimenti tu massaggi e qualcun altro inforna....
> (*chiedo scusa ma oggi mi sento particolarmente dissacrante e sarcastico*:^ciò che dico vale anche per me! Però anche per i massaggi le ho detto di rivolgersi altrove...)


(messaggio doppio)


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Si però.....usa anche l'arnese....altrimenti tu massaggi e qualcun altro inforna....
> (*chiedo scusa ma oggi mi sento particolarmente dissacrante e sarcastico*:^ciò che dico vale anche per me! Però anche per i massaggi le ho detto di rivolgersi altrove...)


No, dai, dici?
Consigli utili e originali, poi.


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Insomma....hai avuto una scuola familiare *invidiabile*; allora mi sembri la pecora nera....


Invidiabile? Trovi?
Stai raccontando molto di te, con i tuoi post.
Prova a rileggerti.


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Se tuo padre ha avuto cento donne, ed ora ne ha una con vent'anni in meno,allora ce l'ha come Rocco Siffredi...eh.eh...eh.


Stany, scusa se te lo chiedo, ma quanti anni hai (o ti senti, in questo momento)?
Queste cose si pensano e si dicono alle medie.
Qual è il problema, sinceramente?
Hai inanellato una serie di post a carattere sessuale che palesano apparentemente una certa frustrazione da parte tua, o perlomeno, una totale mancanza di serenità sull'argomento.


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nello sviluppo umano comprendere le relazioni di causa-effetto è una tappa importante.
> Peccato che alcuni ricerchino legami di causa-effetto che non ci sono.
> Lo fanno i superstiziosi che pensano che se non portano l'ombrello pioverà o viceversa, lo fanno coloro che se una volta gli è passato il mal di testa dopo essersi messa una maglietta bianca pensano che la maglietta sia un antidolorifico e lo fanno i traditori e perfino i traditi quando ostinatamente cercano una causa nella relazione o nel tradito. È una fesseria perché con ogni evidenza se una relazione facesse tanto schifo la cosa migliore sarebbe chiuderla piuttosto che far di tutto per tenerla in piedi avendo una nuova relazione e nascondendola.
> Le ragioni sono nel traditore e non nel tradito.


:up:


----------



## mistral (28 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io il sommo poeta.
> Per questo sono single.


Ma nel periodo assatanato non credo ti bastasse una poesia....


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> ahahahah non avevo dubbi





stany ha detto:


> Sfotti?





arula ha detto:


> non ha detto niente lui che fai ti offendi te? ^-^





stany ha detto:


> Beh....sono invalse le battute su Danny.qui dentro; anch'io ne faccio.....nonostante la stima che ho per lui.
> Oggi mi sento dissacrante e sarcastico....
> Prendila come un'altra battuta....ed in effetti ci sta: come dicessero a me che non scopo mia moglie da tempo immemore ,alla quale (non è vero) pratico massaggi rilassanti compiacendomi nel farlo,che non si hanno  dubbi che me ne compiaccia; magari con una risatina finale....
> Sarò prevenuto nel vedere dileggio gratuito in ogni dove... Ma sapete, noi cornuti abbiamo sempre le antenne allertate.


Io non ci vedo dileggio, ma magari una certa scarsa empatia e  superficialità nell'approcciare le situazioni altrui di cui non si ha esperienza.
Non è mia intenzione rispiegare ogni volta motivazioni, eventi, probabili cause o trovare, a mia volta e per chissà quali ignote ragioni, giustificazioni. Io non mi vergogno a dire quello che vivo, ho le spalle abbastanza larghe per non temere il giudizio degli altri e una certa dose di distacco che non mi fa sentire particolarmente coinvolto da certe dinamiche. Ci scherzo pertanto anch'io sopra, stando al gioco, ironizzando eventualmente quando si semplifica un po' troppo. Affermare che bastino massaggi e abbracci e bacetti o saper usare le mani per ridare vigore a una vita sessuale spenta per varie ragioni è comprensibilmente una boutade non dissimile dal pensare che una donna scelga un uomo solo per le dimensioni del pisello. Siamo su un forum dove la gente si affanna ad approfondire questioni che non sono affatto semplici per chi le vive, ma possiamo anche sorridere di certe ingenuità o prenderla con filosofia, senza farci dominare dal rancore.


----------



## Divì (28 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nello sviluppo umano comprendere le relazioni di causa-effetto è una tappa importante.
> Peccato che alcuni ricerchino legami di causa-effetto che non ci sono.
> Lo fanno i superstiziosi che pensano che se non portano l'ombrello pioverà o viceversa, lo fanno coloro che se una volta gli è passato il mal di testa dopo essersi messa una maglietta bianca pensano che la maglietta sia un antidolorifico e lo fanno i traditori e perfino i traditi quando ostinatamente cercano una causa nella relazione o nel tradito. È una fesseria perché con ogni evidenza se una relazione facesse tanto schifo la cosa migliore sarebbe chiuderla piuttosto che far di tutto per tenerla in piedi avendo una nuova relazione e nascondendola.
> Le ragioni sono nel traditore e non nel tradito.


Come non quotarti?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Dibatte dibatte farfalla....si confronta con quelli che la pensano come lei .. .capito bene?
> Se sei per i diritti dei neri non frequenti il KKK.....


Se così fosse non mi confronterei con te Mat e non sarei amica nella vita reale  di traditi conosciuto qui dentro che stimo e dalle quali penso e spero di essere stimata


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Brava, così non ti scordi e non pensi solo al cotechino....


Scusa ho perso qualche pezzo e ti ho offeso in qualche modo? Hai letto da me battute verso di te di pessimo gusto? 
Solo per capire eh


----------



## stany (28 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa ho perso qualche pezzo e ti ho offeso in qualche modo? Hai letto da me battute verso di te di pessimo gusto?
> Solo per capire eh


Ogni tanto mi sovviene l'acredine del cornuto....che ci vuoi fare? E poi ieri l'ho detto due volte che ero in vena di dissacrazione ed ero sarcastico.....comunque stavo sul pezzo e nel commento seguivo una logica.
Azz.....se le fa Blaise ste battute va' tutto bene, io esco dal bon ton del ragionamento incagliato che diviene stucchevole ed ecco....Mah .. .sarà che sono portato per sintesi!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma nel periodo assatanato non credo ti bastasse una poesia....


Ero sposata.
Non so da sola.
Comunque non sono nata sposata.


----------



## stany (28 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Stany, scusa se te lo chiedo, ma quanti anni hai (o ti senti, in questo momento)?
> Queste cose si pensano e si dicono alle medie.
> Qual è il problema, sinceramente?
> Hai inanellato una serie di post a carattere sessuale che palesano apparentemente una certa frustrazione da parte tua, o perlomeno, una totale mancanza di serenità sull'argomento.


Ieri? Mi sentivo....13 ?!
Oggi: quelli che ho!
((Comunque il dibattito languiva)


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ogni tanto mi sovviene l'acredine del cornuto....che ci vuoi fare? E poi ieri l'ho detto due volte che ero in vena di dissacrazione ed ero sarcastico.....comunque stavo sul pezzo e nel commento seguivo una logica.
> Azz.....se le fa Blaise ste battute va' tutto bene, io esco dal bon ton del ragionamento incagliato che diviene stucchevole ed ecco....Mah .. .sarà che sono portato per sintesi!


Se la facesse Blaise risponderei allo stesso modo
La differenza tra me e te è che io non mi sono mai permessa di chiamarti cornuto o ipotizzato quali fossero le dimensioni del caxzo dell'amante di tua moglie


----------



## arula (28 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io non ci vedo dileggio, ma magari una certa scarsa empatia e  superficialità nell'approcciare le situazioni altrui di cui non si ha esperienza.
> Non è mia intenzione rispiegare ogni volta motivazioni, eventi, probabili cause o trovare, a mia volta e per chissà quali ignote ragioni, giustificazioni. Io non mi vergogno a dire quello che vivo, ho le spalle abbastanza larghe per non temere il giudizio degli altri e una certa dose di distacco che non mi fa sentire particolarmente coinvolto da certe dinamiche. Ci scherzo pertanto anch'io sopra, stando al gioco, ironizzando eventualmente quando si semplifica un po' troppo. Affermare che bastino massaggi e abbracci e bacetti o saper usare le mani per ridare vigore a una vita sessuale spenta per varie ragioni è comprensibilmente una boutade non dissimile dal pensare che una donna scelga un uomo solo per le dimensioni del pisello. Siamo su un forum dove la gente si affanna ad approfondire questioni che non sono affatto semplici per chi le vive, ma possiamo anche sorridere di certe ingenuità o prenderla con filosofia, senza farci dominare dal rancore.


non ho capito se te la sei presa o no, ma in ogni caso la mia era un uscita scema che faccio con le persone che conosco da tanto ma per generare un sorriso (conosco anche poco la tua storia in effetti), 
in ogni caso mi scuso davvero
tra l'altro non sono certo nella posizione di poter far battute, cornuta non più giovane e piena di sfighe varie da cui mi sento a volte (infelice sensazione) nella tranquilla posizione di poter ironizzare sugli altri per farmene ridire altrettante in tranquillità
un abbraccio


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> *non ho capito se te la sei presa o no*, ma in ogni caso la mia era un uscita scema che faccio con le persone che conosco da tanto ma per generare un sorriso (conosco anche poco la tua storia in effetti),
> in ogni caso mi scuso davvero
> tra l'altro non sono certo nella posizione di poter far battute, cornuta non più giovane e piena di sfighe varie da cui mi sento a volte (infelice sensazione) nella tranquilla posizione di poter ironizzare sugli altri per farmene ridire altrettante in tranquillità
> un abbraccio


No. 
Un abbraccio anche a te.


----------



## JON (28 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se la facesse Blaise risponderei allo stesso modo
> La differenza tra me e te è che io non mi sono mai permessa di chiamarti cornuto o ipotizzato quali fossero le dimensioni del caxzo dell'amante di tua moglie


Bah, delle dimensioni dell'amante non si ha alcuna informazione che possa definirne l'ordine di grandezza.

Ma stando alle teorie di Stany e alle loro insite proprietà transitive, si potrebbe ipotizzare che Stany c'è l'ha più piccolo dell'amante. Quindi, pur non essendo possibile stabilire con certezza le misure, si può dire che gli organi in questione sono legati da un rapporto proporzionale.

Abbiate pietà, scherzo


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io il sommo poeta.
> Per questo sono single.


Io una che sappia _coniugare_ un sapiente dosaggio della propria intelligenza (perché una cretina mi fa passare la voglia dopo qualche giorno) e con un adeguato uso delle proprie risorse fisico/motorie.
Possa un asteroide colpire l'isola deser


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2017)

Vabbè, di che mi preoccupo?
Tanto non sono sull'isola deserta e neppure conosco una donna siffatta.
Che l'asteroide cada dove gli pare.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Vabbè, di che mi preoccupo?
> Tanto non sono sull'isola deserta e neppure conosco una donna siffatta.
> Che l'asteroide cada dove gli pare.


:rotfl:


----------



## mistral (28 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Vabbè, di che mi preoccupo?
> Tanto non sono sull'isola deserta e neppure conosco una donna siffatta.
> Che l'asteroide cada dove gli pare.


Il bello è che l'asteroide può girovagare ovunque nell'universo ma mai cadrà sulla terra.Quelli che cadono sulla terra sono meteoriti.......


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Bah, delle dimensioni dell'amante non si ha alcuna informazione che possa definirne l'ordine di grandezza.
> 
> Ma stando alle teorie di Stany e alle loro insite proprietà transitive, si potrebbe ipotizzare che Stany c'è l'ha più piccolo dell'amante. Quindi, pur non essendo possibile stabilire con certezza le misure, si può dire che gli organi in questione sono legati da un rapporto proporzionale.
> 
> Abbiate pietà, scherzo


e finalmente iniziamo con i centimetri. Roba da maschi:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e finalmente iniziamo con i centimetri. Roba da maschi:rotfl:


Ci faremo film assurdi pure noi donne, ma non ho mai sentito una dire che è stata tradita perché ha la seconda e l'amante la quarta o viceversa.


----------



## JON (28 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e finalmente iniziamo con i *centimetri*. Roba da maschi:rotfl:


Ambeh, pensavo peggio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci faremo film assurdi pure noi donne, ma non ho mai sentito una dire che è stata tradita perché ha la seconda e l'amante la quarta o viceversa.


appunto, ho visto amanti molto più brutte delle mogli, i film ce li facciamo sul serio. La domanda è sempre quella, cosa ha lei/lui che io non ho?


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Ambeh, pensavo peggio.


spiegati meglio. Oggi sono lenta volevi metro?


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> appunto, ho visto amanti molto più brutte delle mogli, i film ce li facciamo sul serio. La domanda è sempre quella, cosa ha lei/lui che io non ho?


 Che lei me la da e tu no?


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci faremo film assurdi pure noi donne, ma non ho mai sentito una dire che è stata tradita perché ha la seconda e l'amante la quarta o viceversa.


Le dimensione del _bacello_ (carino chiamarlo così, no?) sono una spiegazione "basica", che cerca di limitare il tradimento subito esclusivamente a un ambito sessuale, operando ovviamente un approccio  maschile alla questione.
E' abbastanza rassicurante pensare di essere stati traditi in modalità Rocco Siffredi, senza andare ad approfondire tematiche ben più pesanti, dove entrano in scena sentimenti assai più coinvolgenti e pericolosi di una questione anatomica.
Le donne tentano analoghi approcci di superficie - quando l'esigenza è quella di sopravvivere senza mettersi in discussione - quando insistono sulla giovane età dell'amante come causa principale o sulla sua disponibilità sessuale superiore alla media (quale poi?).
Non a caso in un mio post prima ho descritto l'amante nel suo complesso inserendo anche il dato anatomico.
Chi ha commentato si è fermato lì, senza andare ad analizzare altri dati che avevo fornito e che sarebbero stati più interessanti per valutare la faccenda. E devo dire che me l'aspettavo, come reazione. 
Condividere le proprie esperienze può servire ad altri per comprendere le proprie e in un confronto far emergere particolari nuovi per entrambi, il tutto senza troppi tabù. 
Le dimensioni del pene sono invece un tabù ancora resistente per gli uomini. 
Da naturista, esse non mi turbano ma sono solo un elemento descrittivo non più importante di altri.
Definiscono la persona nel suo complesso. Ed è proprio tutta la persona che dovremmo andare ad esaminare, se si ha interesse ad uscire dalla superficie.
La vita non è un porno, non è basica come il sesso tra due pornoattori. 
Possiamo anche partire dalle dimensioni, ma andare oltre e vedere anche tutto il resto.


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> appunto, ho visto amanti molto più brutte delle mogli, i film ce li facciamo sul serio. La domanda è sempre quella, cosa ha lei/lui che io non ho?


Non so se è la domanda più corretta.
Io non mi confronterei con un amante.
Piuttosto la domanda secondo me è: cos'ha l'amante per attrarre mia moglie/marito? Cosa rappresenta per lei/lui?


----------



## JON (28 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> spiegati meglio. Oggi sono lenta *volevi metro*?


Chi, io?


----------



## JON (28 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> appunto, ho visto amanti molto più brutte delle mogli, i film ce li facciamo sul serio. La domanda è sempre quella, *cosa ha lei/lui che io non ho*?


È una domanda che non mi passerebbe minimamente per la testa. Posso dirlo con assoluta certezza. 



danny ha detto:


> Non so se è la domanda più corretta.
> Io non mi confronterei con un amante.
> Piuttosto la domanda secondo me è: cos'ha l'amante per attrarre mia moglie/marito? Cosa rappresenta per lei/lui?


Cosi già va meglio, ma in ogni caso ti arrovelli per una questione puramente soggettiva che riguarda fatti e persone al di fuori di te. Pur quando si tratta del coniuge.


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> È una domanda che non mi passerebbe minimamente per la testa. Posso dirlo con assoluta certezza.
> 
> 
> Cosi già va meglio, ma in ogni caso ti arrovelli per una questione puramente soggettiva che riguarda fatti e persone al di fuori di te. Pur quando si tratta del coniuge.


Dipende, come al solito. 
Arrovellarsi senza motivo non ha senso.
Comprendere e conoscere chi hai davanti - nel caso tu decida di restare - lo ha.
E dall'amante si capiscono molte cose. Anche sulla modalità di relazione.
D'altronde questo discorso è valido per tutte le scelte "libere".


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> È sarebbe l'unica spiegazione è verità. Tutto il resto, mi sentivo solo/a, eri brutto/a è cattivo/a, quando dormi russi, non mi consideravi piu ecc... sono GIUSTIFICAZIONI del cazz. E se le spacci per spiegazioni mi fai incazzare ancora di più. Dimmele prima queste cose  no dopo che ti ho beccato e partono tutti i melodrammi e cavolate varie. E solo dopo scopri l'ammmmore per il tradito.


Sul primo sottolineato : bravo, finalmente hai compreso ;
sul sottolineato in rosso : te lo dicono 'prima' solo nel momento in cui uno è pronto a fare le valigie ed andarsene. Viceversa qualsiasi traditore preferisce vigliaccamente nascondersi nell'ombra.


----------



## Mat78 (28 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sul primo sottolineato : bravo, finalmente hai compreso ;
> sul sottolineato in rosso : te lo dicono 'prima' solo nel momento in cui uno è pronto a fare le valigie ed andarsene. Viceversa qualsiasi traditore preferisce vigliaccamente nascondersi nell'ombra.


Bravo a me? No bravo a te! Sono giorni che continuo a ripetere tutto questo!
E se torni indietro con la discussione troverai le stesse parole ripetute da me.


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Bravo a me? No bravo a te! Sono giorni che continuo a ripetere tutto questo!
> E se torni indietro con la discussione troverai le stesse parole ripetute da me.


Mmmmh...no.
Se ti rileggi la confusione tra spiegazione e giustificazione è presente in tutti i tuoi post.


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2017)

Una domanda ai traditi...
Ma se domani vi arrivasse una proposta per una giornata di sesso con una gnoccolona da sogno (figuratevi la donna più attraente per voi), il tutto con l'assoluta certezza che nulla di quello che accadrà trapelerà al di fuori, voi la rifiutereste per non tradire la persona con cui state?
Siate sinceri, mi raccomando.


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Una domanda ai traditi...
> Ma se domani vi arrivasse una proposta per una giornata di sesso con una gnoccolona da sogno (figuratevi la donna più attraente per voi), il tutto con l'assoluta certezza che nulla di quello che accadrà trapelerà al di fuori, voi la rifiutereste per non tradire la persona con cui state?
> Siate sinceri, mi raccomando.


Manco per sogno.


----------



## insane (28 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Una domanda ai traditi...
> Ma se domani vi arrivasse una proposta per una giornata di sesso con una gnoccolona da sogno (figuratevi la donna più attraente per voi), il tutto con l'assoluta certezza che nulla di quello che accadrà trapelerà al di fuori, voi la rifiutereste per non tradire la persona con cui state?
> Siate sinceri, mi raccomando.


No, mi ci butterei al volo. 

Pero' la premessa e' irreale; per essere certo al 100% che la cosa non potrebbe mai trapelare dovrei poi uccidere l'amante e non si puo'.


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2017)

Io ovviamente accetterei.


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> No, mi ci butterei al volo.
> 
> Pero' la premessa e' irreale; per essere certo al 100% che la cosa non potrebbe mai trapelare dovrei poi uccidere l'amante e non si puo'.


Macchè.
La gnoccolona prende il primo aereo per Sidney.
Solo andata.


----------



## MariLea (28 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Una domanda ai traditi...
> Ma se domani vi arrivasse una proposta per una giornata di sesso con una gnoccolona da sogno (figuratevi la donna più attraente per voi), il tutto con l'assoluta certezza che nulla di quello che accadrà trapelerà al di fuori, voi la rifiutereste per non tradire la persona con cui state?
> Siate sinceri, mi raccomando.


Bella domanda :rotfl:
però sulla sincerità non ci conto molto


----------



## Mat78 (28 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mmmmh...no.
> Se ti rileggi la confusione tra spiegazione e giustificazione è presente in tutti i tuoi post.


A sì? Strano eppure non mi sembra così, visto che ho riscritto esattente le stesse parole. Ma nessun problema  tu addirittura hai anche usato il mio stesso esempio di spiegazione che ho usato io qualche giorno fa.


----------



## insane (28 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Macchè.
> La gnoccolona prende il primo aereo per Sidney.
> Solo andata.


Poi manda una mail alla mia compagna per sputtanarmi


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Poi manda una mail alla mia compagna per sputtanarmi


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (28 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende, come al solito.
> Arrovellarsi senza motivo non ha senso.
> Comprendere e conoscere chi hai davanti - nel caso tu decida di restare - lo ha.
> E dall'amante si capiscono molte cose. Anche sulla modalità di relazione.
> *D'altronde questo discorso è valido per tutte le scelte "libere".*


Questo è il punto secondo me, dove però per scelte libere intendo quelle compiute dal traditore.

Un conto è una persona che sceglie "liberamente" un amante a mo' di contrappeso ad una vita limitata dalla quale non vuole o non può scappare.
Un altro è la stessa persona che sceglie "liberamente", e con lo sbattimento del caso per carità, l'amante al coniuge e senza compromessi.

Sulle modalità e le dinamiche annesse sono d'accordo, ma è sempre la solita solfa. Capisco però che chi si trova per la prima volta a confrontarsi con la materia abbia bisogno anche di comprendere.

Eppure dipende molto dalle personalità, laddove il contraccolpo sull'autostima può avere effetti degenerativi ma anche no.


----------



## JON (28 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Una domanda ai traditi...
> Ma se domani vi arrivasse una proposta per una giornata di sesso con una gnoccolona da sogno (figuratevi la donna più attraente per voi), il tutto con l'assoluta certezza che nulla di quello che accadrà trapelerà al di fuori,* voi la rifiutereste per non tradire la persona con cui state*?
> Siate sinceri, mi raccomando.


È uno scenario che ogni tanto riproponi. Probabilmente no (specifico che non ho mai tradito).
Non posso però non rilevare che, se mi parli solo della "gnoccolona da sogno", potrebbe essere insufficiente per convincermi.

Messa cosi serve solo a dimostrare la latente ipocrisia umana.


----------



## mistral (28 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende, come al solito.
> Arrovellarsi senza motivo non ha senso.
> Comprendere e conoscere chi hai davanti - nel caso tu decida di restare - lo ha.
> E dall'amante si capiscono molte cose. Anche sulla modalità di relazione.
> D'altronde questo discorso è valido per tutte le scelte "libere".


Credimi.Ragionare su questo aspetto è stato il lato che più mi ha fatto scendere sotto i piedi mio marito.
Anche osservarlo a sua insaputa quando raccoglievo certezze che giustificassero i miei sospetti.
Non pensavo potesse nutrire il suo ego di contentini fino a quel livello.
Ecco,il vederlo privo di dignità fare cose che gli restituivano disagio solo per ricevere il croccantino.
Era indubbiamente ai suoi ordini convinto invece di essere lui che dettava le regole.D'altrone lei fu ben orgogliosa di sbattermi in faccia che lui "pendeva dalle sue labbra"oppure che lei "non gli avrebbe permesso di lasciarci".:facepalm:
Insomma l'esatto opposto di come lui scalcia ed ha sempre scalciato per essere riconosciuto.Quindi chi è mio marito?


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sul primo sottolineato : bravo, finalmente hai compreso ;
> sul sottolineato in rosso : te lo dicono 'prima' solo nel momento in cui uno è pronto a fare le valigie ed andarsene. Viceversa qualsiasi traditore preferisce *vigliaccamente* nascondersi nell'ombra.


Molto spesso sarebbe da vigliacchi andarsene


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se la facesse Blaise risponderei allo stesso modo
> La differenza tra me e te è che io non mi sono mai permessa di chiamarti cornuto o ipotizzato quali fossero le dimensioni del caxzo dell'amante di tua moglie


Se poi lo faccio io, anche gratis. anche perché le traditrici, soprattutto le donne, non cercano cazzo, cercano ossigeno


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Naaa. Un mio conoscente era separato viveva con la compagna e aveva l'amante. Mi diceva di amarle tutte e tre, io gli ripetevo tu te li chiavi tutte e tre, non mi parlare d'amore: era un coglione doc ci credeva d'avvero.


E si sentiva in colpa?


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Invidiabile? Trovi?
> Stai raccontando molto di te, con i tuoi post.
> Prova a rileggerti.


Non mi fa dare un altro verde comunque verdissimo


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> *È uno scenario che ogni tanto riproponi*. Probabilmente no (specifico che non ho mai tradito).
> Non posso però non rilevare che, se mi parli solo della "gnoccolona da sogno", potrebbe essere insufficiente per convincermi.
> 
> Messa cosi serve solo a dimostrare la latente ipocrisia umana.


"Chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra".
Io non ritengo di non essere un "peccatore".
Sono un uomo imperfetto, non riesco ad affermare che sarei in grado di resistere a una situazione come quella che ho descritto.
Per questo mi riesce impossibile tirare le pietre.


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E si sentiva in colpa?


Nooo. Da coglione triplo quando ci sei e non ci fai. Da figlio di puttana quando ci fai. O no?


----------



## oriente70 (28 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Una domanda ai traditi...
> Ma se domani vi arrivasse una proposta per una giornata di sesso con una gnoccolona da sogno (figuratevi la donna più attraente per voi), il tutto con l'assoluta certezza che nulla di quello che accadrà trapelerà al di fuori, voi la rifiutereste per non tradire la persona con cui state?
> Siate sinceri, mi raccomando.


Mi pare pure giusto oggi a te domani a me e nessuno si ingrugni


----------



## zanna (28 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Molto spesso sarebbe da vigliacchi andarsene


Ossia?


----------



## zanna (28 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Mi pare pure giusto oggi a te domani a me e *nessuno si ingrugni*


Dubito che il/la procacciatore/trice di altrui appendici cornee possa essere così sportivo ... anzi :facepalm:


----------



## oriente70 (28 Settembre 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> Dubito che il/la procacciatore/trice di altrui appendici cornee possa essere così sportivo ... anzi :facepalm:


Il tradimento é per me la fine di un rapporto. L'ingresso di un terzo socio occulto non esclude la partecipazione di altri. Sempre con il massimo rispetto Delle parti .


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> *Il tradimento é per me la fine di un rapporto.* L'ingresso di un terzo socio occulto non esclude la partecipazione di altri. Sempre con il massimo rispetto Delle parti .


Solo quello scoperto o anche quello mantenuto segreto?


----------



## oriente70 (28 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Solo quello scoperto o anche quello mantenuto segreto?


Se scopri il socio occulto mi sembra ovvio.


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Solo quello scoperto o anche quello mantenuto segreto?


Dai danny per alcuni hai ragione, per la maggioranza solo quelli scoperti


----------



## insane (28 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Solo quello scoperto o anche quello mantenuto segreto?


E' il tradimento di Shrodinger, finche' non lo scopri non sai se hai le corna o no


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se scopri il socio occulto mi sembra ovvio.


E se non lo scopri?
Vivi sereno, no?
Eppure l'inganno c'è ugualmente.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Settembre 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> Ossia?


per sempio che se stai con un/a testa di cazzo e hai i piccirilli, magari puoi/devi presidiare il fortino...


----------



## oriente70 (28 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E se non lo scopri?
> Vivi sereno, no?


Okkio non vede cuore non duole.
I traditi"soci" sono sempre gli ultimi a sapere.
Vivono nella menzogna del socio. Quello con cui dovrebbero invecchiare praticamente dei parassiti.


----------



## zanna (28 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> per sempio che se stai con un/a testa di cazzo e hai i piccirilli, magari puoi/devi presidiare il fortino...


Già i piccirilli ... solo per loro si resta a presidiare il fortino.


----------



## JON (28 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> "Chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra".
> Io non ritengo di non essere un "peccatore".
> Sono un uomo imperfetto, non riesco ad affermare che sarei in grado di resistere a una situazione come quella che ho descritto.
> Per questo mi riesce impossibile tirare le pietre.


Forse mi hai frainteso, mi accorgo comunque che quello che scrivo o come lo scrivo può risultare con tono accusatorio.  Non è nelle mie intenzioni.

Intanto la famosa  frase che citi è sempre tronca, per non dire strumentalizzata. Perché poi termina dicendo:
“Neanch’io ti condanno: *va’ e d’ora in poi non peccare più*”.

Volente o nolente la stessa contiene comunque un giudizio, perché include un tacito e lecito patto.
Poi, se vogliamo, possiamo fermarci come sempre accade alla sola prima parte applicando, perdonami, il metro *qualunquista* di chi se ne esce alla prima occasione proprio con quell'estratto.

Quello che mi preme dire è che il mio punto di vista è quello di un "non traditore", o,  se vogliamo dargli un tono, "diversamente traditore". Nel senso che so che le mie debolezze sono assimilabili a quelle altrui, tanto patetiche quanto comuni. E non tento di elevarmi sfruttando la spinta degli errori altrui, nemmeno ne ho bisogno di elevarmi, cosa che è palesemente un idiozia, utile solo a chi nel suo contesto ne ha bisogno.

Ma se parliamo di DANNI procurati al prossimo, io non solo ti giudico, ti prendo pure a calci se posso. Perché se è vero che siamo tutti fatti della stessa materia, è ancora più vero che non dimostriamo la medesima sensibilità quando ci relazioniamo. E se ci relazioniamo si da per scontato che si siano stabiliti dei patti bilaterali.
Chi è, e cosa sarebbe, il primo che li infrange?
Io non lo so, so solo che in qualche modo si agisce in modi a volte molto differenti se non diametralmente opposti. Applicheresti le stesse teorie ad un omicida? 

Citare quella frase, presa come un ritornello, e troncarla soprattutto, è uno scempio.
"Errare humanum est, perseverare diabolicum", se vogliamo possiamo strumentalizzare anche questa, il bello è che potrebbe farlo chiunque prendendo la parte che più sente confacente.

In tutto questo la mia risposta al tuo quesito era "NO". Risposta che avvalora la tua tesi, universalmente ed umanamente riconosciuta direi, ma avalla anche la mia dove, per la mia parte, posso dire che i presupposti per cui possa manifestarsi una condizione del genere io non li ho mai creati. Se andiamo sul concreto questa è una cosa che, seppur limitata, ha un suo valore. Non me ne frega niente di lanciare sassi a nessuno, ma se procuri danni di cui solo tu sei stato capace, allora non ci meritiamo lo stesso metro di misura.

Danny io la tua lingua la comprendo perfettamente, tra l'altro la tua storia è una delle poche di cui mi ricordo con un certo trasporto. Dimmi quello che vuoi ma quello che ti successe in quel parcheggio, tanto per prendere uno dei passi che mi è rimasto impresso, non ha alcun senso se non quello di dimostrare che quello che hai subito è una becera espressione di azioni umane senza controllo o ritegno. Il che, dal mio punto di vista, non è uno giudicare a zero ad altezza d'uomo,  ma è piuttosto il mio parere sulle incapacità umane che fanno da discernimento tra le persone.


----------



## zanna (28 Settembre 2017)

Me cojoni ... se po dì???


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Che lei me la da e tu no?


il tuo caso è particolare. Non lo avrai fatto solo in occasione dei tre figli mi auguro! Neanche il minimo sindacale?


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Chi, io?


si tu, proprio tu.
Lo volevi


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io ovviamente accetterei.


meno male


----------



## JON (28 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si tu, proprio tu.
> *Lo volevi*


Cosa? 

Vedo che oggi ancora non riesci carburare.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (28 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Una domanda ai traditi...
> Ma se domani vi arrivasse una proposta per una giornata di sesso con una gnoccolona da sogno (figuratevi la donna più attraente per voi), il tutto con l'assoluta certezza che nulla di quello che accadrà trapelerà al di fuori, voi la rifiutereste per non tradire la persona con cui state?
> Siate sinceri, mi raccomando.


Ho come la sensazione che questa domanda sia stata posta ad un insieme di cui il sottoscritto non è un elemento


----------



## JON (28 Settembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ho come la sensazione che questa domanda sia stata posta ad un insieme di cui il sottoscritto non è un elemento


È un'opportunità riservata solo ai traditi.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (28 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> È un'opportunità riservata solo ai traditi.


Ah ecco...


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Cosa?
> 
> Vedo che oggi ancora non riesci carburare.


ma no te l'ho detto.
Stavamo parlando di centimetri, che sono una frazione del metro. Ma applicati su i genitali maschili, ora non è per dire. Ma hai presente un metro?
Ora rispiega .....cosa intendevi tu


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Settembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ho come la sensazione che questa domanda sia stata posta ad un insieme di cui il sottoscritto non è un elemento





JON ha detto:


> È un'opportunità riservata solo ai traditi.


:rotfl:  ne avete già avuta abbastanza


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> :rotfl:  ne avete già avuta abbastanza


Vedi come sono bravo......


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Forse mi hai frainteso, mi accorgo comunque che quello che scrivo o come lo scrivo può risultare con tono accusatorio.  Non è nelle mie intenzioni.
> 
> Intanto la famosa  frase che citi è sempre tronca, per non dire strumentalizzata. Perché poi termina dicendo:
> “Neanch’io ti condanno: va’ e d’ora in poi non peccare più”.
> ...


Il neretto è il punto a cui volevo arrivare con questo discorso.
Il tradimento - l'atto - procura danni, è inconfutabile, scoperto o non scoperto resta pur sempre un inganno e un venir meno a dei patti stipulati con una persona: il giudizio lo applico sull'atto, non sulla persona. 
E come giustamente tu precisi, nel momento in cui io applico una forte connotazione negativa all'atto in sé (ma vi sono persone che non considerano affatto negativo il tradimento; in questo caso non dovrebbero avere problemi ad essere traditi a loro volta, per rimanere coerenti e a tale scopo esulano da questo discorso. Non è il caso però di mia moglie, che non accetterebbe un mio tradimento, per cui aderisce anche lei alla valutazione negativa dell'atto), condanno (per quanto mi è possibile) anche chi l'ha commesso a non ripeterlo, mentre mi riservo di valutare diversamente quanto accaduto, ragionando nella maniera da te sottolineata. 
Per questo la distinzione tradimento scoperto/non scoperto è priva di senso, perché in entrambi i casi ad essere assente sarà solo la possibilità di giudizio, non la colpa o l'atto in sé. 
Molto diverso (e secondo me criticabile) è invece giudicare le persone o istituire delle categorie, come se l'essere stati immuni dal tradimento per varie ragioni ci desse la possibilità di essere in una posizione di superiorità rispetto a chi non è stato capace di esserlo.
Io non so dirti se, nell'attuale situazione, potrei dirmi incapace di tradire. 
Certe dinamiche a cui ho assistito hanno cambiato anche il mio modo di definire il mio interesse personale in rapporto alle esigenze di mia moglie, in pratica mi hanno reso più egoista. Trovo sempre esecrabile l'atto in sé, ma la mia capacità di effettuare valutazioni morali sulle mie scelte nel caso soffrirebbe dell'egoismo che in me ha trovato ora un suo spazio accreditato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Vedi come sono bravo......


 sei un ammmmore.....provvedi da solo , tu


----------



## JON (28 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> :rotfl:  ne avete già avuta abbastanza


Lo vedi che non carburi?
Io sto con tutte le scarpe in uno dei sotto insiemi. Guarda che ci tengo al mio stato di coglione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Lo vedi che non carburi?
> Io sto con tutte le scarpe in uno dei sotto insiemi. Guarda che ci tengo al mio stato di coglione.


 non ricordo bene a quale sottoinsieme. Ad ogni modo, ci vai o no con la gnocca?


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ricordo bene a quale sottoinsieme. Ad ogni modo, ci vai o no con la gnocca?


Sottoinsieme? Gnocca con cetriolone


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sottoinsieme? Gnocca con cetriolone


 gnocco di patate, giusto?


----------



## JON (28 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ricordo bene a quale sottoinsieme. Ad ogni modo, *ci vai o no con la gnocca*?


Ci vado, ci vado.
Preferirei evitare.


----------



## zanna (28 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il neretto è il punto a cui volevo arrivare con questo discorso.
> Il tradimento - l'atto - procura danni, è inconfutabile, scoperto o non scoperto resta pur sempre un inganno e un venir meno a dei patti stipulati con una persona: il giudizio lo applico sull'atto, non sulla persona.
> E come giustamente tu precisi, nel momento in cui io applico una forte connotazione negativa all'atto in sé (ma vi sono persone che non considerano affatto negativo il tradimento; in questo caso non dovrebbero avere problemi ad essere traditi a loro volta, per rimanere coerenti e a tale scopo esulano da questo discorso. *Non è il caso però di mia moglie, che non accetterebbe un mio tradimento*, per cui aderisce anche lei alla valutazione negativa dell'atto), condanno (per quanto mi è possibile) anche chi l'ha commesso a non ripeterlo, mentre mi riservo di valutare diversamente quanto accaduto, ragionando nella maniera da te sottolineata.
> Per questo la distinzione tradimento scoperto/non scoperto è priva di senso, perché in entrambi i casi ad essere assente sarà solo la possibilità di giudizio, non la colpa o l'atto in sé.
> ...


Ari mecojoni ... per il resto danny ma ti starai mica ipaziando?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (28 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il neretto è il punto a cui volevo arrivare con questo discorso.
> Il tradimento - l'atto - procura danni, è inconfutabile, scoperto o non scoperto resta pur sempre un inganno e un venir meno a dei patti stipulati con una persona: il giudizio lo applico sull'atto, non sulla persona.
> E come giustamente tu precisi, nel momento in cui io applico una forte connotazione negativa all'atto in sé (ma vi sono persone che non considerano affatto negativo il tradimento; in questo caso non dovrebbero avere problemi ad essere traditi a loro volta, per rimanere coerenti e a tale scopo esulano da questo discorso. Non è il caso però di mia moglie, che non accetterebbe un mio tradimento, per cui aderisce anche lei alla valutazione negativa dell'atto), condanno (per quanto mi è possibile) anche chi l'ha commesso a non ripeterlo, mentre mi riservo di valutare diversamente quanto accaduto, ragionando nella maniera da te sottolineata.
> Per questo la distinzione tradimento scoperto/non scoperto è priva di senso, perché in entrambi i casi ad essere assente sarà solo la possibilità di giudizio, non la colpa o l'atto in sé.
> ...


Ma vedi, la mia intenzione è proprio quella di tagliare la testa al toro e giudicare direttamente il danno.

Non è mai il caso di perdersi in discorsi male accampati sulla morale o in filosofie umaniste. Ne da un lato, ne dall'altro.
Non a caso l'individuo fedele e quello infedele, alla fine della giostra, tentano proprio il contenimento dei danni. Solo che nel secondo caso sono stati già fatti e, come dici, poco importa se questi sono venuti a galla o meno. È la percezione del danno che costituisce il metro di misura morale, ma non è detto che questo sia condivisibile.

Se per qualcuno la percezione del danno non è sovrapponibile alla mia, allora, se mi è permesso, so io cosa mi danneggia e come. A questo punto l'unico vero limite sta nella soggettività di ognuno, solo che in questo caso è proprio quella soggettività a stabilire un ordine di scala morale. Ecco, al limite lo sforzo intellettuale è quello di capire dove ci collochiamo, probabilmente se riusciamo a fare questo riusciremo ad essere obiettivi il giusto senza subire i nostri stessi condizionamenti. Se nei confronti diretti con l'altro questo è sempre molto difficile da applicare, almeno quando ci guardiamo allo specchio sarebbe il caso di non mentirci.


----------



## JON (28 Settembre 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> *Ari mecojoni* ...


Vedi che paradosso? In certi casi si sconfina nella bizzarria. Altro che ordine, o disordine, morale.


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Molto spesso sarebbe da vigliacchi andarsene


Bella scusa.


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> per sempio che se stai con un/a testa di cazzo e hai i piccirilli, magari puoi/devi presidiare il fortino...


Come sei borghese....


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Per questo la distinzione tradimento scoperto/non scoperto è priva di senso, perché in entrambi i casi ad essere assente sarà solo la possibilità di giudizio, non la colpa o l'atto in sé.


Non so se è priva di senso, SICURAMENTE le conseguenze (scoperto/non scoperto) sono totalmente differenti per chi le subisce. Se tu non avessi scoperto tua moglie non saresti venuto qui e ti saresti risparmiato parecchia sofferenza.


----------



## stany (28 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Bah, delle dimensioni dell'amante non si ha alcuna informazione che possa definirne l'ordine di grandezza.
> 
> Ma stando alle teorie di Stany e alle loro insite proprietà transitive, si potrebbe ipotizzare che Stany c'è l'ha più piccolo dell'amante. Quindi, pur non essendo possibile stabilire con certezza le misure, si può dire che gli organi in questione sono legati da un rapporto proporzionale.
> 
> Abbiate pietà, scherzo


Ah..ah..ah....leggo solo ora.
Vero! Con gli anni mi si è accorciato....Incurvato.......così posso stimolare il punto G......


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Come sei borghese....


ma che borghese, neanderthal


----------



## danny (29 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> *Ma vedi, la mia intenzione è proprio quella di tagliare la testa al toro e giudicare direttamente il danno.*
> 
> Non è mai il caso di perdersi in discorsi male accampati sulla morale o in filosofie umaniste. Ne da un lato, ne dall'altro.
> Non a caso l'individuo fedele e quello infedele, alla fine della giostra, tentano proprio il contenimento dei danni. Solo che nel secondo caso sono stati già fatti e, come dici, poco importa se questi sono venuti a galla o meno. *È la percezione del danno che costituisce il metro di misura morale, ma non è detto che questo sia condivisibile.*
> ...


Il danno.
Sapresti quantificarlo?
Ed è lo stesso a distanza di un giorno, di un anno, di dieci anni e per diverse persone?
Secondo neretto: no. Non vi è relatività - come nel danno - per il tradimento: esso (l'atto) non può che essere sempre visto come un comportamento inaccettabile.
Non è in discussione questo concetto, ovvero della violazione di un obbligo morale che si ha durante il tradimento, cosa che non può non aver valore negativo, e neppure può essere relativizzato rispetto al danno, che come sappiamo subisce le flessioni dovute alla diversa percezione e anche alla capacità di tenere segreta la relazione o parte di essa. 
E' un po' come equiparare un tenore che fa una stecca durante un'opera a una persona che normalmente non azzecca una nota. Il concetto indiscutibile è la necessità di eseguire le note correttamente e con la giusta intonazione, ciò che varia è invece il giudizio della persona che ha stonato, che "dipende" dal singolo soggetto.
A un Pavarotti non potevi dare dello stonato anche dopo una stecca, a un signor Qualsiasi che deprime con i suoi strazi melofobi costantemente gli organi uditivi degli astanti inevitabilmente sì.
Io non potrei stare con una persona bugiarda tutta la vita, ma posso permettermi, sulla base di queste considerazioni, di restare con una persona che ha sbagliato, che riconosce di averlo fatto ma che in altre occasioni ha dato modo e sta dando di essere tutt'altro. I valori condivisi alla fine sono gli stessi, gli obiettivi non differiscono, resta il problema di superare qualcosa che è innegabilmente pesante e che richiede motivazioni per essere affrontato.
Ma, se si resta, si deve smettere di provare rancore verso chi ha sbagliato, altrimenti il danno ce lo stiamo procurando noi. E qui, mi sembra, che per alcuni questa fase non sia affatto sopraggiunta.


----------



## danny (29 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non so se è priva di senso, SICURAMENTE le conseguenze (scoperto/non scoperto) sono totalmente differenti per chi le subisce. Se tu non avessi scoperto tua moglie non saresti venuto qui e ti saresti risparmiato parecchia sofferenza.


Certo.
Tornando all'esempio "Musicale", è un po' come se lo stonato scassatimpani si mettesse a cantare in un coro.
Per non fare danni basta che muova le labbra senza articolare suono: nessuno si accorgerà del suo deficit canoro.
Ma rimarrà comunque stonato, no?


----------



## danny (29 Settembre 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> Ari mecojoni ... per il resto danny ma ti starai mica ipaziando?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ho cercato il neologismo sulla Treccani ma non l'ho trovato. 
Sarà il caso che informi l'editore della grave lacuna.:carneval:


----------



## Divì (29 Settembre 2017)

Trovo interessante che [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION], da sempre portavoce dell'equilibrio, la tolleranza e il relativismo/soggettivismo etico si stia inoltrando sul terreno degli assoluti.
 [MENTION=4856]JON[/MENTION] invece ha affrontato il tema che nella dottrina cattolica si chiama "deliberato consenso" cioè la percezione del danno che se ignorata trasforma il peccato veniale in peccato grave 
Bella discussione.


----------



## JON (29 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il danno.
> Sapresti quantificarlo?
> Ed è lo stesso a distanza di un giorno, di un anno, di dieci anni e per diverse persone?
> Secondo neretto: no. Non vi è relatività - come nel danno - per il tradimento: esso (l'atto) non può che essere sempre visto come un comportamento inaccettabile.
> ...


Non dico il contrario. Per me i danni, o le conseguenze, rappresentano un deterrente. Prima o dopo che si manifestino.
Infatti discutevo proprio sulla capacità morale di considerare gli effetti delle proprie azioni. Tutti commettono errori.


----------



## JON (29 Settembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Trovo interessante che @_danny_, da sempre portavoce dell'equilibrio, la tolleranza e il relativismo/soggettivismo etico si stia inoltrando sul terreno degli assoluti.
> @_JON_ invece* ha affrontato il tema che nella dottrina cattolica si chiama "deliberato consenso"* cioè la percezione del danno che se ignorata trasforma il peccato veniale in peccato grave
> Bella discussione.


Sarà il tema del sermone che terrò stasera alla messa delle sei.:singleeye:


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Certo.
> Tornando all'esempio "Musicale", è un po' come se lo stonato scassatimpani si mettesse a cantare in un coro.
> Per non fare danni basta che muova le labbra senza articolare suono: nessuno si accorgerà del suo deficit canoro.
> Ma rimarrà comunque stonato, no?


Si.
Si.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il neretto è il punto a cui volevo arrivare con questo discorso.
> Il tradimento - l'atto - procura danni, è inconfutabile, scoperto o non scoperto resta pur sempre un inganno e un venir meno a dei patti stipulati con una persona: il giudizio lo applico sull'atto, non sulla persona.
> E come giustamente tu precisi, nel momento in cui io applico una forte connotazione negativa all'atto in sé (ma vi sono persone che non considerano affatto negativo il tradimento; in questo caso non dovrebbero avere problemi ad essere traditi a loro volta, per rimanere coerenti e a tale scopo esulano da questo discorso. Non è il caso però di mia moglie, che non accetterebbe un mio tradimento, per cui aderisce anche lei alla valutazione negativa dell'atto), condanno (per quanto mi è possibile) anche chi l'ha commesso a non ripeterlo, mentre mi riservo di valutare diversamente quanto accaduto, ragionando nella maniera da te sottolineata.
> Per questo la distinzione tradimento scoperto/non scoperto è priva di senso, perché in entrambi i casi ad essere assente sarà solo la possibilità di giudizio, non la colpa o l'atto in sé.
> ...


Egoismo e distacco determinato dal tradimento.
Io penso che ciò che fa più male del tradimento è scoprire un distacco emotivo che non si immaginava possibile.
E il tradimento è superabile, sia restando insieme sia lasciandosi, solo creando un distacco emotivo, prima inimmaginabile.
Ci sono persone che hanno subìto distacchi emotivi nell'infanzia proprio nel periodo dell'attaccamento. Queste persone da adulti o cercano relazioni con un forte attaccamento, per compensazione, o ne sono spaventate e fanno di tutto, perfino tradendo senza aver chiaro il perché (risulta evidente dall'esterno per le motivazioni risibili che adducono) per non avere un attaccamento che sentono pericoloso per il proprio equilibrio, spaventati di poter essere traditi.

MA poi il tradito si trova nelle stesse condizioni deluso dalla forma di attaccamento più importante che aveva sviluppato dopo quello da piccolo con la madre e il padre.

La devastazione del post tradimento è trovarsi impossibilitati a vivere una relazione con vero attaccamento e fiducia.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Ma vedi, la mia intenzione è proprio quella di tagliare la testa al toro e giudicare direttamente il danno.
> 
> Non è mai il caso di perdersi in discorsi male accampati sulla morale o in filosofie umaniste. Ne da un lato, ne dall'altro.
> Non a caso l'individuo fedele e quello infedele, alla fine della giostra, tentano proprio il contenimento dei danni. Solo che nel secondo caso sono stati già fatti e, come dici, poco importa se questi sono venuti a galla o meno. È la percezione del danno che costituisce il metro di misura morale, ma non è detto che questo sia condivisibile.
> ...


Già. Il danno, per completare il mio pensiero, è il distacco che comunque il traditore ha dovuto operare per poter tradire.


----------



## JON (30 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Già. Il danno, per completare il mio pensiero, è il distacco che comunque il traditore ha dovuto operare per poter tradire.


Beh, si. Dal mio punto di vista l'assunzione unilaterale del danno è una auto concessione. Come tale, sempre per me, la contropartita che offre è limitata e restituisce per lo più rapporti dei quali ci si accontenta, anche se alla fine quello che si prende è quello che si vuole. Non a caso però ogni tanto spunta fuori l'eccezione che conferma la regola, dove uno degli amanti vorrebbe di più e invece si trova costretto ad affrontare la dura realtà di un rapporto che si ferma solo in superficie.

Questo è la contraddizione insita nella maggioranza dei rapporti clandestini, un aspetto che a me personalmente rende questo modo di amare effimero, inutile e tutt'altro che virtuoso. Poi, vabbè, c'è il sesso...il che rende tutto molto soggettivo.


----------



## JON (30 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Egoismo e distacco determinato dal tradimento.
> Io penso che ciò che fa più male del tradimento è scoprire un distacco emotivo che non si immaginava possibile.
> E il tradimento è superabile, sia restando insieme sia lasciandosi, solo creando un distacco emotivo, prima inimmaginabile.
> Ci sono persone che hanno subìto distacchi emotivi nell'infanzia proprio nel periodo dell'attaccamento. Queste persone da adulti o cercano relazioni con un forte attaccamento, per compensazione, o ne sono spaventate e fanno di tutto, perfino tradendo senza aver chiaro il perché (risulta evidente dall'esterno per le motivazioni risibili che adducono) per non avere un attaccamento che sentono pericoloso per il proprio equilibrio, spaventati di poter essere traditi.
> ...


Concordo in pieno.


----------



## JON (30 Settembre 2017)

È comunque la dinamica del distacco, quando giá la si conosce, è qualcosa cui assistendovi manifesta a volte comportamenti di una puerilitá disarmante. Altre volte invece è più sottile e scaltra, ma sempre biasimabile.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> È comunque la dinamica del distacco, quando giá la si conosce, è qualcosa cui assistendovi manifesta a volte comportamenti di una puerilitá disarmante. Altre volte invece è più sottile e scaltra, ma sempre biasimabile.


Credo che possa essere una cosa del tutto interna e impercettibile esternamente. Non credo che sia possibile Tradire senza creare distacco.


----------



## mistral (1 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Egoismo e distacco determinato dal tradimento.
> Io penso che ciò che fa più male del tradimento è scoprire un distacco emotivo che non si immaginava possibile.
> E il tradimento è superabile, sia restando insieme sia lasciandosi, solo creando un distacco emotivo, prima inimmaginabile.
> Ci sono persone che hanno subìto distacchi emotivi nell'infanzia proprio nel periodo dell'attaccamento. Queste persone da adulti o cercano relazioni con un forte attaccamento, per compensazione, o ne sono spaventate e fanno di tutto, perfino tradendo senza aver chiaro il perché (risulta evidente dall'esterno per le motivazioni risibili che adducono) per non avere un attaccamento che sentono pericoloso per il proprio equilibrio, spaventati di poter essere traditi.
> ...


Ecco ,mi hai chiarito ciò che non riuscivo a definire tutte le volte in cui ho cercato e cerco di capire cosa sia cambiato in me.
Non è un voler meno bene,è proprio un distacco emotivo.Mi sento indurita nei suoi confronti e lo capisco da come mi viene a noia il sopportare quelli che ora vedo unicamante come SUOI problemi,i suoi guai decennali,la sua famiglia .Faccende che  che prima avrei definito NOSTRE e mi sarei sentita emotivamente coinvolta,che ora mi fanno solo venire voglia di respirare aria fresca senza zavorre sul collo.Per accettare che la persona con la quale stai da decenni ti abbia tradito ,devi operare o meglio,l'atto in se ti crea una voragine,un distacco emotivo che ti porta a declassarlo quasi a "persona"come tante.
Uno dei 7 miliardi di umani con i loro punti deboli che calcano questa terra.Come se due materie di due colori diversi che prima erano amalgamate formando sfumature ora fossero appallottolate ma di due colori ben distinti,uniti ma non più amalgamati.La funzione è uguale ma i due impasti sono distinti.Immagino che separarsi  dall'impasto pur rimanendo a contatto sia una forma di protezione.A volte mi manca non riuscire più ad amalgamarmi altre invece mi da forza sapere di appartenere solamente al mio impasto .Chissa se tornare indietro sará mai possibile.A pensarci forse non so nemmeno se vorrei tornare ad essere vulnerabile.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ecco ,mi hai chiarito ciò che non riuscivo a definire tutte le volte in cui ho cercato e cerco di capire cosa sia cambiato in me.
> Non è un voler meno bene,è proprio un distacco emotivo.Mi sento indurita nei suoi confronti e lo capisco da come mi viene a noia il sopportare quelli che ora vedo unicamante come SUOI problemi,i suoi guai decennali,la sua famiglia .Faccende che  che prima avrei definito NOSTRE e mi sarei sentita emotivamente coinvolta,che ora mi fanno solo venire voglia di respirare aria fresca senza zavorre sul collo.Per accettare che la persona con la quale stai da decenni ti abbia tradito ,devi operare o meglio,l'atto in se ti crea una voragine,un distacco emotivo che ti porta a declassarlo quasi a "persona"come tante.
> Uno dei 7 miliardi di umani con i loro punti deboli che calcano questa terra.Come se due materie di due colori diversi che prima erano amalgamate formando sfumature ora fossero appallottolate ma di due colori ben distinti,uniti ma non più amalgamati.La funzione è uguale ma i due impasti sono distinti.Immagino che separarsi  dall'impasto pur rimanendo a contatto sia una forma di protezione.A volte mi manca non riuscire più ad amalgamarmi altre invece mi da forza sapere di appartenere solamente al mio impasto .Chissa se tornare indietro sará mai possibile.A pensarci forse non so nemmeno se vorrei tornare ad essere vulnerabile.


Io penso proprio che non voglio. Ovviamente non con lui. Ma in generale, con nessuno. Solo i figli restano ...amalgamati.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (4 Ottobre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Diceva Stendhal che "*in democrazia non si può essere felici*". La democrazia (tutti eguali) implica anche la concorrenza universale, tutti concorrenti di tutti su tutti i mercati, erotico compreso. Non solo: la concorrenza erotica si ibrida con la concorrenza sociale (l'amante vuole diventare anche moglie, e può diventarlo). Quindi, essere moglie in epoca democratica non mette più al riparo dalla concorrenza erotica, e perdere su quel mercato può comportare anche perdere sul mercato sociale, perdere il ruolo di moglie a vantaggio di una concorrente più giovane e bella. Lo stesso accadrà per l'uomo che può perdere il suo ruolo di marito (e anche di padre, cosa anche più seria) a vantaggio di un concorrente eroticamente più attraente, per esempio più affermato socialmente.
> That's all, folks.


Una volta leggevo un autore, adesso non ricordo di chi si trattasse, ma che criticava la democrazia. 
Spiegava che in democrazia c'è libertà di scelta del partner e poi anche di cambiare il partner. Ci saranno così persone che avranno una vita sessuale piena e varia e altri (molti altri) saranno condannati alla solitudine, alla pornografia e alla masturbazione.
Come si possa ancora credere che la "democrazia sia il migliore dei regimi possibili" mi sfugge. A mio modesto parere è il peggiore: ti lancia nella giungla, ti lascia solo con te stesso, ti perseguita in mille modi subdoli. E' l'unico regime che, a memoria d'uomo, tollera criminalità diffusa, corruzione in ogni angolo della società, diffonde droghe e sostanze nocive e ti lascia vivere in ambiente altamente insicuro. Anzi, di giorno in giorno sempre più insicuro.
Mentre, sulle tue spalle, prospera una élite che si distacca completamente dal mondo comune, per vivere in un ambiente iperprotetto ma inaccessibile.


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Una volta leggevo un autore, adesso non ricordo di chi si trattasse, ma che criticava la democrazia.
> Spiegava che in democrazia c'è libertà di scelta del partner e poi anche di cambiare il partner. Ci saranno così persone che avranno una vita sessuale piena e varia e altri (molti altri) saranno condannati alla solitudine, alla pornografia e alla masturbazione.
> Come si possa ancora credere che la "democrazia sia il migliore dei regimi possibili" mi sfugge. A mio modesto parere è il peggiore: ti lancia nella giungla, ti lascia solo con te stesso, ti perseguita in mille modi subdoli. E' l'unico regime che, a memoria d'uomo, tollera criminalità diffusa, corruzione in ogni angolo della società, diffonde droghe e sostanze nocive e ti lascia vivere in ambiente altamente insicuro. Anzi, di giorno in giorno sempre più insicuro.
> Mentre, sulle tue spalle, prospera una élite che si distacca completamente dal mondo comune, per vivere in un ambiente iperprotetto ma inaccessibile.


Dai mo' per una chiavata in meno la colpa è della democrazia.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dai mo' per una chiavata in meno la colpa è della democrazia.


 Si vede che l'amico è di sinistra 
 Lo sai che quelli se non hanno a che fare con le grandi questioni non gli si Rizza


----------



## Orbis Tertius (4 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> *Si vede che l'amico è di sinistra*
> Lo sai che quelli se non hanno a che fare con le grandi questioni non gli si Rizza


Piano con le offese, "di sinistra" glielo dici a [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]


----------



## danny (4 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Egoismo e distacco determinato dal tradimento.
> Io penso che ciò che fa più male del tradimento è scoprire un distacco emotivo che non si immaginava possibile.
> E il tradimento è superabile, sia restando insieme sia lasciandosi, solo creando un distacco emotivo, prima inimmaginabile.
> Ci sono persone che hanno subìto distacchi emotivi nell'infanzia proprio nel periodo dell'attaccamento. Queste persone da adulti o cercano relazioni con un forte attaccamento, per compensazione, o ne sono spaventate e fanno di tutto, perfino tradendo senza aver chiaro il perché (risulta evidente dall'esterno per le motivazioni risibili che adducono) per non avere un attaccamento che sentono pericoloso per il proprio equilibrio, spaventati di poter essere traditi.
> ...


Il distacco emotivo è uno strumento meraviglioso.
Permette per esempio di transitare tutti i giorni su una strada piena di buche, senza segnaletica orizzontale e con la pattumiera ai lati della carreggiata senza accorgersene, senza esserne infastiditi, insomma di vivere bene comunque.
E' circa un anno che non vedo mio padre. Quando guardo le sue foto ho un senso di fastidio. Ripenso con lo stesso sentimento al passato, non riesco a staccarmi da quello che è successo, mi sembra assurdo che non abbia desiderio di farsi sentire o almeno di sapere qualcosa di sua nipote.
Eppure sto meglio senza di lui. Sono più sereno, non devo più misurarmi con il suo modo di fare, che opprimeva un po' tutti.
Non riesco a staccarmi.
Non credo possa esserci un distacco emotivo credibile verso persone con cui hai avuto e mantieni dei legami profondi.
Lo si può simulare, come si constata di stare meglio nel periodo dell'assenza, ma qualcosa dentro te ricorda sempre quel che è successo, quello che stai facendo, e, quando capita, l'assenza.
Io credo, ne sono convinto, lo so, che chi tradisce non lo faccia potendo disporre di un gran distacco emotivo, non più di quello che già c'era prima del tradimento. Un po' di contorsioni sono necessarie anche in questi casi.
Io non mi sono distaccato emotivamente da mio padre, ma allo stesso tempo sto meglio senza di lui.
Per la stessa ragione sono convinto che si possa stare bene con l'amante senza operare un vero distacco emotivo dal coniuge.
E se vado indietro nel tempo, ne ho conferma diretta.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Piano con le offese, "di sinistra" glielo dici a [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]


Brunetta non è di sinistra. Brunetta è una radical chic. È una cosa ben diversa.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (4 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Brunetta non è di sinistra. Brunetta è una radical chic. È una cosa ben diversa.


Ah, le etichette... 
Anche se in questo caso concordo!


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Brunetta non è di sinistra. Brunetta è una radical chic. È una cosa ben diversa.


Dai che la maîtresse è una Signora.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dai che la maîtresse è una Signora.


Ma quale maitresse? Brunetta? Ma facimm' o piacere...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Piano con le offese, "di sinistra" glielo dici a @_Brunetta_


Grazie .

Che tu non lo sia salta agli occhi.


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma quale maitresse? Brunetta? Ma facimm' o piacere...


Ma famm' o' piacere, non facimm'


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il distacco emotivo è uno strumento meraviglioso.
> Permette per esempio di transitare tutti i giorni su una strada piena di buche, senza segnaletica orizzontale e con la pattumiera ai lati della carreggiata senza accorgersene, senza esserne infastiditi, insomma di vivere bene comunque.
> E' circa un anno che non vedo mio padre. Quando guardo le sue foto ho un senso di fastidio. Ripenso con lo stesso sentimento al passato, non riesco a staccarmi da quello che è successo, mi sembra assurdo che non abbia desiderio di farsi sentire o almeno di sapere qualcosa di sua nipote.
> Eppure sto meglio senza di lui. Sono più sereno, non devo più misurarmi con il suo modo di fare, che opprimeva un po' tutti.
> ...


C'è una bella differenza tra distaccarsi emotivamente e non aver nessun ricordo emotivo.
Ci sono persone che costituzionalmente sono incapaci di reale vicinanza emotiva o ne sono terrorizzati.
Io non lo vedo come fatto positivo avere distacco emotivo.


----------



## danny (4 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è una bella differenza tra distaccarsi emotivamente e non aver nessun ricordo emotivo.
> *Ci sono persone che costituzionalmente sono incapaci di reale vicinanza emotiva o ne sono terrorizzati.
> *Io non lo vedo come fatto positivo avere distacco emotivo.


Non è affatto positivo, infatti.
Credo in questi casi si potrebbe anche ipotizzare un disturbo della personalità, ma non essendo materia mia evito di avanzare ipotesi. Sarebbe interessante sentire [MENTION=7008]twinpeaks[/MENTION] a proposito.
Non penso che questo però possa riferirsi alla figura dell'amante in generale.
Probabilmente è valido per alcuni, questo sì.
Tendenzialmente credo che un po' tutti vivano avvenimenti provando emozioni.
Anche il rientro a casa dopo aver visto l'amante, il rapportarsi col coniuge è foriero di emozioni.
Credo che il credere vi sia un distacco sia un convincimento più del tradito, che vivendo emozioni di una certa intensità  e qualità in ragione di quell'evento, non riesce a comprendere la natura e l'intensità differente nel coniuge che ha tradito. Ovviamente nella fase dell'esplicitazione l'incomprensione diventa reciproca.
Entrambi in quel momento vivono una situazione di distorsione comunicativa.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ecco ,mi hai chiarito ciò che non riuscivo a definire tutte le volte in cui ho cercato e cerco di capire cosa sia cambiato in me.
> Non è un voler meno bene,è proprio un distacco emotivo.Mi sento indurita nei suoi confronti e lo capisco da come mi viene a noia il sopportare quelli che ora vedo unicamante come SUOI problemi,i suoi guai decennali,la sua famiglia .Faccende che  che prima avrei definito NOSTRE e mi sarei sentita emotivamente coinvolta,che ora mi fanno solo venire voglia di respirare aria fresca senza zavorre sul collo.Per accettare che la persona con la quale stai da decenni ti abbia tradito ,devi operare o meglio,l'atto in se ti crea una voragine,un distacco emotivo che ti porta a declassarlo quasi a "persona"come tante.
> Uno dei 7 miliardi di umani con i loro punti deboli che calcano questa terra.Come se due materie di due colori diversi che prima erano amalgamate formando sfumature ora fossero appallottolate ma di due colori ben distinti,uniti ma non più amalgamati.La funzione è uguale ma i due impasti sono distinti.Immagino che separarsi  dall'impasto pur rimanendo a contatto sia una forma di protezione.A volte mi manca non riuscire più ad amalgamarmi altre invece mi da forza sapere di appartenere solamente al mio impasto .Chissa se tornare indietro sará mai possibile.A pensarci forse non so nemmeno se vorrei tornare ad essere vulnerabile.



Si, é proprio così.
Quello che provo io si avvicina a quanto dite.
Distacco emotivo. Questo distacco mi porta a ragionare piu' al concetto di "io" che  di "noi". 

Declassamento, anche questo é un tema comune...


----------



## danny (4 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ecco ,mi hai chiarito ciò che non riuscivo a definire tutte le volte in cui ho cercato e cerco di capire cosa sia cambiato in me.
> Non è un voler meno bene,è proprio un distacco emotivo.Mi sento indurita nei suoi confronti e lo capisco da come mi viene a noia il sopportare quelli che ora vedo unicamante come SUOI problemi,i suoi guai decennali,la sua famiglia .Faccende che  che prima avrei definito NOSTRE e mi sarei sentita emotivamente coinvolta,che ora mi fanno solo venire voglia di respirare aria fresca senza zavorre sul collo.Per accettare che la persona con la quale stai da decenni ti abbia tradito ,devi operare o meglio,l'atto in se ti crea una voragine,un distacco emotivo che ti porta a declassarlo quasi a "persona"come tante.
> Uno dei 7 miliardi di umani con i loro punti deboli che calcano questa terra.Come se due materie di due colori diversi che prima erano amalgamate formando sfumature ora fossero appallottolate ma di due colori ben distinti,uniti ma non più amalgamati.La funzione è uguale ma i due impasti sono distinti.Immagino che separarsi  dall'impasto pur rimanendo a contatto sia una forma di protezione.A volte mi manca non riuscire più ad amalgamarmi altre invece mi da forza sapere di appartenere solamente al mio impasto .Chissa se tornare indietro sará mai possibile.A pensarci forse non so nemmeno se vorrei tornare ad essere vulnerabile.


Mistral, in tutta sincerità, che il tuo possa dirsi "distacco emotivo" non ne sarei affatto convinto.
E' un tentativo di allontanarti per non stare male, ma malgrado tu tenti di convincerti di esserci riuscita, penso che sia palese che tu sia ancora molto coinvolta dalla cosa e da lui.
Le emozioni qui sono ancora forti, solo che non sono quelle che tu auspichi.
Stare lontani dal fuoco perché si è scoperto che scotta non modifica il dolore dell'ustione subita.


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mistral, in tutta sincerità, che il tuo possa dirsi "distacco emotivo" non ne sarei affatto convinto.
> E' un tentativo di allontanarti per non stare male, ma malgrado tu tenti di convincerti di esserci riuscita, penso che sia palese che tu sia ancora molto coinvolta dalla cosa e da lui.
> Le emozioni qui sono ancora forti, solo che non sono quelle che tu auspichi.
> Stare lontani dal fuoco perché si è scoperto che scotta non modifica il dolore dell'ustione subita.


No,no.Mi sono spiegata male,certo che lui è importante per me e lo sarà sempre.Mica lo voglio sofferente o morto perché ha "osato" andare con un'altra.
Parlo di quella sensazione indefinita  di quel sottofondo al quale non riuscivo a dare un nome.
Non ho un distacco emotivo dalla situazione,no,quella credo che per molto tempo ancora riuscita  a riattivare sensazioni negative.
Parlo di altro,di qualcosa che non so spiegare se non con la diagnosi di Brunetta.Dopo ciò che è successo,per lui il NOI è decuplicato,nel noi ha trovato rifugio,il posto dove tornare.Io sono zoppa e non riesco a sentirlo allo stesso modo,e questo esula dall'amore che posso o non posso provare per lui.Una nota stonata,davvero ,non so cosa sia ma pagherei per liberarmene .


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mistral, in tutta sincerità, che il tuo possa dirsi "distacco emotivo" non ne sarei affatto convinto.
> E' un tentativo di allontanarti per non stare male, ma malgrado tu tenti di convincerti di esserci riuscita, penso che sia palese che tu sia ancora molto coinvolta dalla cosa e da lui.
> Le emozioni qui sono ancora forti, solo che non sono quelle che tu auspichi.
> Stare lontani dal fuoco perché si è scoperto che scotta non modifica il dolore dell'ustione subita.


Certi suoi problemi,li vedevo nostri e agivo in tal  senso,per NOI.
Ora mi fanno incazzare perché non li sento più miei e sono stufa di accollarmeli.Emotivamante sono ovviamente coinvolta ma non esattamente  in modo positivo per lui,il problema che prima,nel cercare soluzione mi avvicinava ora mi allontana.Ecco,questo intendo per distacco.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Certi suoi problemi,li vedevo nostri e agivo in tal  senso,per NOI.
> Ora mi fanno incazzare perché non li sento più miei e sono stufa di accollarmeli.Emotivamante sono ovviamente coinvolta ma non esattamente  in modo positivo per lui,il problema che prima,nel cercare soluzione mi avvicinava ora mi allontana.Ecco,questo intendo per distacco.


I suoi problemi emotivi sono suoi.


----------



## danny (5 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> No,no.Mi sono spiegata male,certo che lui è importante per me e lo sarà sempre.Mica lo voglio sofferente o morto perché ha "osato" andare con un'altra.
> Parlo di quella sensazione indefinita  di quel sottofondo al quale non riuscivo a dare un nome.
> Non ho un distacco emotivo dalla situazione,no,quella credo che per molto tempo ancora riuscita  a riattivare sensazioni negative.
> Parlo di altro,di qualcosa che non so spiegare se non con la diagnosi di Brunetta.Dopo ciò che è successo,per lui il NOI è decuplicato,nel noi ha trovato rifugio,il posto dove tornare.Io sono zoppa e non riesco a sentirlo allo stesso modo,e questo esula dall'amore che posso o non posso provare per lui.Una nota stonata,davvero ,non so cosa sia ma pagherei per liberarmene .


Il primo a cancellare quel "noi" è stato tuo marito. 
Nel momento in cui ti rendi conto che quell'alleanza insita nel "noi" non viene rispettata, ti trovi da sola.
La conseguenza è che quel noi non riesci più vederlo neppure dopo, perché l'istinto diventa proteggere il tuo "io".
E' un po' come trovarsi in guerra e scoprire che il soldato al cui fianco cui stai combattendo e con cui hai condiviso tanto tempo insieme è una spia al servizio del nemico.
Non è che  ti sentirai a tuo agio al suo fianco sapendo di non essere lì con le stesse motivazioni e gli stessi obiettivi.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> No,no.Mi sono spiegata male,certo che lui è importante per me e lo sarà sempre.Mica lo voglio sofferente o morto perché ha "osato" andare con un'altra.
> Parlo di quella sensazione indefinita  di quel sottofondo al quale non riuscivo a dare un nome.
> Non ho un distacco emotivo dalla situazione,no,quella credo che per molto tempo ancora riuscita  a riattivare sensazioni negative.
> Parlo di altro,di qualcosa che non so spiegare se non con la diagnosi di Brunetta.Dopo ciò che è successo,per lui il NOI è decuplicato,nel noi ha trovato rifugio,il posto dove tornare.Io sono zoppa e non riesco a sentirlo allo stesso modo,e questo esula dall'amore che posso o non posso provare per lui.Una nota stonata,davvero ,non so cosa sia ma pagherei per liberarmene .


Liberarsene? È come si fa....
Il tradimento ti porta a rimettere in discussione talmente tante cose... ti senti inadatto, ingenuo, brutto, privi di significato, non degno della verità ..truffato da chi pensavi dovesse tutelarti...Il non sentire più il NOI è un’arma di difesa... non vuoi più soffrire così di nuovo...perché nel tradimento è proprio il NOI ad essersi frantumato.....


----------



## mistral (5 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il primo a cancellare quel "noi" è stato tuo marito.
> Nel momento in cui ti rendi conto che quell'alleanza insita nel "noi" non viene rispettata, ti trovi da sola.
> La conseguenza è che quel noi non riesci più vederlo neppure dopo, perché l'istinto diventa proteggere il tuo "io".
> E' un po' come trovarsi in guerra e scoprire che il soldato al cui fianco cui stai combattendo e con cui hai condiviso tanto tempo insieme è una spia al servizio del nemico.
> Non è che  ti sentirai a tuo agio al suo fianco sapendo di non essere lì con le stesse motivazioni e gli stessi obiettivi.


Certo,anche io lo vedo come un istinto di protezione per me stessa,un NOI condizionato.
Lui  lo vedrei di più come un soldato che per comodità o paura mi ha mollato in trincea facendo carte false con il nemico.Ma non gli è andata benissimo perché il nemico presunto amico che prometteva leggerezza si è rivelato un cecchino spietato appena lo ha visto allo scoperto quindi non esattamente un bel ricordo.Il sedere impallinato spero gli conservi la memoria.
Non so come spiegare,ma mio marito se l'è vista brutta brutta.Non sta ancora bene ora con se stesso.
Ho anche riflettuto sul discorso del distacco emozionale.Io credo che in lui il danno sia stato proprio questo,non essere riuscito durante quella relazione ad attuare  questo distacco che forse,la nostra vita intera passata insieme ha reso molto difficile o addirittura impossibile.
Il disagio è stato una costante.Forse una prima spia del distacco incompleto potrebbero essere stati i suoi problemi nell'initmita con l'altra che  specie per un uomo sono i sintomi più evidenti di una testa non "distaccata".
La ricerca di una gratificazione che si è presto rivelata una punizione che ha ingigantito le sue paure secolari,tradito da se stesso.
Ha smosso dei fantasmi che lo tormentavano fin da quando era bambino e quei fantasmi gli hanno tolto la serenità che ai tempi ,come tutti i bambini avrebbe meritato.Vedersi in replica a suo padre non credo lo abbia reso orgoglioso.
La nota positiva è che noi abbiamo risparmiato i figli ,che sono sereni ed ignari.Lui bambino fu buttato in pasto alle belve.


----------



## twinpeaks (5 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non è affatto positivo, infatti.
> *Credo in questi casi si potrebbe anche ipotizzare un disturbo della personalità*, ma non essendo materia mia evito di avanzare ipotesi. Sarebbe interessante sentire @_twinpeaks_ a proposito.
> Non penso che questo però possa riferirsi alla figura dell'amante in generale.
> Probabilmente è valido per alcuni, questo sì.
> ...


Nel senso clinico del termine, no. Cioè, non soffre di "un disturbo di personalità" chi non prova particolari affetti verso una persona in teoria cara. Opera una scissione, molto frequente, chi è legato sia al coniuge sia all'amante e fino al momento in cui viene scoperto non esperisce una dolorosa o fastidiosa contraddizione tra i due legami (o tre, quattro, etc.). E'patologia? Di nuovo, nel senso clinico, no. Poi lo stesso meccanismo psicologico può accentuarsi, e diventare davvero patologico, cioè compromettere la funzionalità della psiche, o attuarsi in merito a comportamenti sbalorditivamente diversi quali l'affetto per la propria famiglia e lo sterminio di massa (in orario di lavoro fai fuori un sacco di persone, quando stacchi vai a casa, porti fuori la spazzatura e fai fare i compiti ai tuoi bambini).


----------



## danny (6 Ottobre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Nel senso clinico del termine, no. Cioè, non soffre di "un disturbo di personalità" chi non prova particolari affetti verso una persona in teoria cara. Opera una scissione, molto frequente, chi è legato sia al coniuge sia all'amante e fino al momento in cui viene scoperto non esperisce una dolorosa o fastidiosa contraddizione tra i due legami (o tre, quattro, etc.). E'patologia? Di nuovo, nel senso clinico, no. Poi lo stesso meccanismo psicologico può accentuarsi, e diventare davvero patologico, cioè compromettere la funzionalità della psiche, o attuarsi in merito a comportamenti sbalorditivamente diversi quali l'affetto per la propria famiglia e lo sterminio di massa (in orario di lavoro fai fuori un sacco di persone, quando stacchi vai a casa, porti fuori la spazzatura e fai fare i compiti ai tuoi bambini).


Come al solito, puntuale.
Grazie.


----------

